# false friends, faux amis, ψευδόφιλες μονάδες, ψευδόφιλες λέξεις, ψευτοφίλες



## nickel (Jun 29, 2009)

Είχα ξεκινήσει ένα τέτοιο νήμα σε άλλο φόρουμ (το πρόσθεσα εδώ σε PDF), πιάσανε αυτή την κουβέντα στου Σαραντάκου, είχε κάνει τη σχετική πρόκληση εδώ προ καιρού ο Ζαζ, ήρθε λοιπόν η ώρα να το ξαναπιάσουμε κι εδώ.

Υπάρχει το _Αγγλο-Ελληνικό Λεξικό Ψευδόφιλων Μονάδων_ (Athens University Press, 2005). Η εισαγωγή του, στο συνημμένο παρακάτω. Δυστυχώς, δεν το έχω αποκτήσει ακόμα.

Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω οι όποιες προσθήκες να είναι ζουμερές, δηλαδή μία λέξη σε κάθε μήνυμα, με παραδείγματα πότε μπορεί (αν μπορεί) να μεταφραστεί έτσι που δηλώνει η λέξη και πότε αλλιώς. Π.χ. πότε το academic μεταφράζεται «ακαδημαϊκός» και πότε «πανεπιστημιακός».

Προς το παρόν, για το autopsy (=νεκροτομή, νεκροψία, ΟΧΙ αυτοψία) θα διαβάσετε εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2009)

Costume = στολή, ενδυμασία
To κλασικό που είχε ρωτήσει κάποιος σε πολυκατάστημα: Do you sell costumes?
Τα πιο ενοχλητικά όμως είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου τα novel= μυθιστόρημα, όχι νουβέλα (αγγλιστί novella)
practices = μέθοδοι (όχι αυτό το #%$#$%#$ πρακτικές που έχει πια καθιερωθεί)
κι από τα Γαλλικά polemique = αμφιλεγόμενος-η-ο, όχι "πολεμική" (πολεμική τί; Τέχνη; )

Για τους πανεπιστημιακούς και τους ακαδημαϊκούς νομίζω είναι εμφανής η διαφορά, η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα όμως, αγγλιστί academia, δεν είναι ακαδημία. Επέστρεψε στην ακαδημία, διαβάζω κατά καιρούς.  

Να πω εδώ όμως σχετικά με το costume ότι προχτές σε ένα μαγαζί πλάκωσαν κάτι Έλληνες τουρίστες και μία ρώτησε την υπάλληλο Miss, are you here? (όχι, βλέπετε το ολόγραμμα της, η ίδια θα έρθει αργότερα


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2009)

Ε, μια και ανέφερες το _μαγαζί_, να πάρω τη σκυτάλη:

*magazine* = 1. περιοδικό (περιοδική έκδοση). 2. (τηλεοπτικό ή ραδιοφωνικό) μαγκαζίνο (πρόγραμμα ποικίλης ύλης). 3. γεμιστήρας όπλου. 4. αποθήκη (πυρομαχικών, εκρηκτικών υλών).

*μαγαζί* = shop, store

Ευκολάκι, αλλά σκυτάλη είν' αυτή.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 29, 2009)

SBE said:


> practices = μέθοδοι (όχι αυτό το #%$#$%#$ πρακτικές που έχει πια καθιερωθεί)



Αυτό δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα ψευδόφιλο. Και πρακτικές, δεν είναι λάθος.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 29, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αυτό δεν θα το χαρακτήριζα ψευδόφιλο. Και πρακτικές, δεν είναι λάθος.


Συνήθως, νομίζω, είναι και το κατανοητότερο. Το δε "πολεμική", επίσης ΟΚ. Και στα λεξικά πια με τη σημασία της οξείας επιχειρηματολογίας-αντιπαράθεσης.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jun 29, 2009)

Σβήστε το, αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά κάτι πάει στραβά με το sympathetic-likeable-συμπαθητικός/συμπαθής


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2009)

Για να μην πω για αυτό το αναθεματισμένο I apologize (ζητώ συγγνώμη) = απολογούμαι.


----------



## Philip (Jun 29, 2009)

civil engineer =πολιτικός μηχανικός
political engineer = ?
(Political engineering is a concept in political science that deals with the designing of political institutions in a society. ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_engineering)


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2009)

Philip said:


> civil engineer =πολιτικός μηχανικός
> political engineer = ?
> (Political engineering is a concept in political science that deals with the designing of political institutions in a society. ...
> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_engineering)



Αυτό εδώ είναι πολύ καλό παράδειγμα του γιατί διαφωνώ με τον όρο γενετική μηχανική σαν απόδοση του genetic engineering, επειδή engineering = χειραγώγηση, τροποποίηση (όπως λέμε social engineering). 

Για τις πρακτικές, απλά επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που λέω, ότι έχει γίνει πλέον τόσο κοινός ο ψευδόφιλος που έχει μπει στα λεξικά και έχει εκτοπίσει τις μεθόδους, τις τακτικές και όλα τα συναφή. 
Ομοίως και το policies που το λένε όλοι πολιτικές, κολλάει δεν κολλάει.


----------



## sapere_aude (Jun 29, 2009)

Σε ελληνικό σύγγραμμα πνευμονολογίας (δεν ξέρω αν κυκλοφορεί ακόμα) ο συγγραφέας αναφέρει την *κοπιώδη απόχρεμψη* σαν βασικό σύμπτωμα της χρόνιας αποφρακτικής πνευμονοπάθειας. 
Να το πάρει το ποτάμι; 
Πρόκειται για το κλασικό *copious expectoration* :)


----------



## sarant (Jun 29, 2009)

sycophant

Όχι συκοφάντης στα αγγλικά, αλλά κόλακας, και δη δουλοπρεπής


----------



## anef (Jun 30, 2009)

Παρενθετικά να πω πως οι Γ. Φλώρος & Σ. Γραμμενίδης προτιμούν τον όρο _ψευδοφίλιες _λέξεις (στη μετάφραση του βιβλίου 'Ορολογία της Μετάφρασης' των J. Delisle, H.Lee-Jahnke & Μ. Cormier (eds), εκδ. Μεσόγειος, 2008), με το σκεπτικό ότι το β' συνθετικό _-φιλος _σημαίνει αυτόν που αγαπά αυτό που εκφράζει το α' συνθετικό (π.χ. βιβλιόφιλος).


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Καλά έκανες και το ανέφερες. Είχε γεννηθεί και στην παλιά συζήτηση ο ίδιος προβληματισμός και είχα γράψει «Άρα, αν στη γλώσσα μιλάμε για "ψευδοφιλία", μήπως και οι λέξεις (ή μονάδες) θα έπρεπε να αποκαλούνται "ψευδοφίλιες";» (βλ. PDF). Επέλεξα προς τον παρόν να βάλω στον τίτλο το λαϊκότερο που βγήκε από τη συζήτηση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2009)

organic = οργανικός, κ.α.
αλλά organic products = βιολογικά προϊόντα


----------



## Lina (Jun 30, 2009)

Sceptical = σκεπτικιστής και άλλα, αλλά όχι σκεφτικός.


----------



## sarant (Jun 30, 2009)

anef said:


> Παρενθετικά να πω πως οι Γ. Φλώρος & Σ. Γραμμενίδης προτιμούν τον όρο _ψευδοφίλιες _λέξεις (στη μετάφραση του βιβλίου 'Ορολογία της Μετάφρασης' των J. Delisle, H.Lee-Jahnke & Μ. Cormier (eds), εκδ. Μεσόγειος, 2008), με το σκεπτικό ότι το β' συνθετικό _-φιλος _σημαίνει αυτόν που αγαπά αυτό που εκφράζει το α' συνθετικό (π.χ. βιβλιόφιλος).



Υπάρχουν πάντως μερικές λέξεις σε -φιλος όπου αυτό δεν ισχύει, πχ.
άφιλος, πολύφιλος.

Στα αρχαία είναι περισσότερες (κάπου 7-8). Και το ψευδόφιλος άλλωστε υπάρχει ήδη στην ιστορία του Μεγαλέξαντρου.

Οπότε το σκεπτικό μού φαίνεται άσκεφτο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2009)

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, εδώ δεν πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε πώς σχηματίζει σύνθετα το —_φιλος_ αλλά πώς σχηματίζει το _ψευδο_— (όπως και το _παλιο_— στο _παλιόφιλος_).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2009)

Βάζουμε κι από άλλες γλώσσες;
*agrio *στα ισπανικά είναι το ξινό, όχι το άγριο, *profan *στα γερμανικά (και *profane *στα αγγλικά) το βέβηλο, όχι το προφανές.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2009)

Να σου πω, δόκτορα, επειδή τα αγγλικά λίγο-πολύ τα ξέρω, με τα ισπανικά και τα ιταλικά όλο και κάποιες πατάτες θα γλιτώσω.


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2009)

Και tessera στα ιταλικά η κάρτα (π.χ. μέλους σε ένα σύλλογο) και όχι το τέσσερα.

Όμως, δόχτορα, αυτά ΔΕΝ είναι ψευδόφιλοι, είναι ομόηχα. Ο ψευδόφιλος είναι η ίδια λέξη που πήρε άλλο νόημα λόγω του δανεισμού ή συντωχρόνω ή γενικώς σε ένα από τα σαράντα κύματα που πέρασε η λέξη. Το ομόηχο έτυχε να συμπέσει, δεν έχει ετυμολογική συγγένεια. Το γερμανικό Gift/δηλητήριο κατά σύμπτωση είναι ίδιο με το αγγλικό gift/δώρο. Το αγγλικό sycophant είναι παρόμοιο με το "συκοφάντης" διότι είναι προϊόν δανεισμού.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 1, 2009)

Επίσης, αν μου επιτρέπει ο sarant, οι ψευδόφιλες λέξεις είναι τα πρώτα θύματα του γιου του καφετζή με το λόουερ όταν μεταφράζει. 
Και να προσθέσω κι άλλο ένα: _perimeter_, που ακούγεται στις αστυνομικές σειρές (Let's set up a perimeter!). Δεν είναι η _περίμετρος_, έχει αυτόν τον ορισμό: A fortified strip or boundary usually protecting a military position. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να αποδίδεται περιφραστικά, αν και έτσι όπως πάμε σίγουρα η λέξη _περίμετρος _θα αποκτήσει κι άλλο νόημα...


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 1, 2009)

Και για ένα γαλλικό ψευδόφιλο, κρατήστε το symptomatique: επειδή από τις "σημασίες προέλευσης" κρατά το σύμπτωμα και όχι τη σύμπτωση (όπως, κατά κανόνα, το δικό μας "συμπτωματικός") μπορεί να μεταφραστεί (με αρκετή ακρίβεια) ως "ενδεικτικός".


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 1, 2009)

Falsos amigos από τα ισπανικά:

*plátano* = μπανάνα
*gamba* = γαρίδα


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 1, 2009)

topical (στην κοινή χρήση) επίκαιρος


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2009)

sarant said:


> Ο ψευδόφιλος είναι η ίδια λέξη που πήρε άλλο νόημα λόγω του δανεισμού ή συντωχρόνω ή γενικώς σε ένα από τα σαράντα κύματα που πέρασε η λέξη.


Ο συνονόματος φαίνεται να θέλει να περιοριστούμε στις λέξεις με ετυμολογική συγγένεια και να μην επεκταθούμε σε λέξεις των οποίων «οι φωνολογικές μορφές είναι παρεμφερείς» (από το PDF του _Λεξικού Ψευδόφιλων Μονάδων_). Εμένα, προσωπικά, με ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο οι τρικλοποδιές: οι λέξεις που λόγω της παρεμφερούς μορφής, ιδιαίτερα όταν ενισχύεται από συγγενική σχέση, παρασύρουν τον μεταφραστή σε λάθος. Είχα γράψει παραπάνω ότι το magazine είναι «ευκολάκι», και, πραγματικά, θεωρείς ότι ένας μεταφραστής δεν θα το μετέφραζε μαγαζί. Το έχουν κάνει ωστόσο μαθητές (από μαθητή έχω και την εκπληκτική μετάφραση του bullet: he was hit by a bullet = Τον χτύπησε ένα ταυράκι).


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> he was hit by a bullet = Τον χτύπησε ένα ταυράκι



  

Και μια που μιλάμε για βοοειδή:
Στην Ουγγαρία κυκλοφορεί η μάλλον apocryphal ιστορία του φοιτητή που μετέφρασε το αγγλικό *redox potential* (στα ουγγρικά* redoxpotenciál*) σαν *a vörös ökör nemzőképessége* δηλ. η αναπαραγωγική ικανότητα του ερυθρού βοδιού.


----------



## Philip (Jul 1, 2009)

(από το νήμα για τα ελγίνεια:
The Elgin Marbles will never return to Athens – the British Museum is their rightful home
The Greeks should erect a statue of Lord Elgin near the Parthenon to express their nation's gratitude to him for saving the Marbles. κλπ κλκπ κλπ ad nauseam
(θέγξ, Κάρυ)

*Diatribe *είναι, μόνο *διατριβή *δεν είναι.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2009)

Ω, τι πάσα είν' αυτή, sapere.

*apocryphal* = απόκρυφος, αποκρυφιστικός αλλά και: αμφισβητούμενης εγκυρότητας, ανακριβής, φανταστικός (πείτε και κανένα άλλο).


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> *apocryphal* = απόκρυφος, αποκρυφιστικός αλλά και: αμφισβητούμενης εγκυρότητας, ανακριβής, φανταστικός (πείτε και κανένα άλλο).



αμφίβολης αυθεντικότητας/γνησιότητας
μη επιβεβαιωμένος / ανεπιβεβαίωτος
μη τεκμηριωμένος / ατεκμηρίωτος
μη επαληθευμένος
πιθανώς αναληθής
πιθανώς πλαστός


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2009)

Μια εξόχως χρήσιμη εργασία για όλους μας —η οποία εστιάζει σε ένα συγγενές φαινόμενο με τη διαγλωσσική ψευδοφιλία, την ενδογλωσσική ψευδοφιλία— είναι το βιβλίο *A Collection of Confusable Phrases: False 'friends' and 'enemies' in Idioms* (του Yuri Dolgopolov): http://books.google.com/books?id=wuLrTJ0wtlMC&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_navlinks_s. Η Εισαγωγή του είναι σύντομη και αποκαλυπτική — διαβάστε την! :)


----------



## Philip (Jul 2, 2009)

ειρωνικός more often = sarcastic
ή, αν θέλετε,
sarcastic more often = ειρωνικός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2009)

το *scheme *με την έννοια της ραδιουργίας...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2009)

Το *empathy* δεν είναι ποτέ *εμπάθεια*. Αποδίδεται _ενσυναίσθηση_, _εναίσθηση_, _εμβίωση_, _συναισθηματική_ _κατανόηση/συμμετοχή_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το *empathy* δεν είναι ποτέ *εμπάθεια*. Αποδίδεται _ενσυναίσθηση_, _εναίσθηση_, _εμβίωση_, _συναισθηματική_ _κατανόηση/συμμετοχή_.



Κλασικό ψευδόφιλο. Σκεφτόμουν και το τσάι και συμπάθεια...


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 2, 2009)

*pronoia* = όχι πρόνοια, αλλά το αντίθετο του *paranoia*

Αντιγράφω από το www.worldwidewords.org του _Michael Quinion_:

Pronoia is the suspicion that the universe is a conspiracy on your behalf, the opposite of the popular sense of paranoia. It seems to have been invented by the sociologist Fred Goldner in an article in Social Problems in 1982, in which he defined it as “the delusion that others think well of one”, the unreasoning belief that your superiors think you are indispensable, that your colleagues adore you, and that you are doing brilliantly in your work. He was warning against the dangers of the rose-tinted view, in which an over-positive view of oneself and the world around one can lead to fatal mistakes. 
[...]
_Looking at these kids, it doesn’t require my usual pronoia to think that I’m glimpsing the future of this place._ 
(Wired, Jan. 1999)


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 2, 2009)

Άλλοι δύο _falsos amigos_, αν μου επιτρέπετε:

*trigésimo*
Όχι το τρις χέσιμο, αλλά το τακτικό αριθμητικό *30ός*.

*sexagésimo*
Καμία σχέση με σεξουαλικές διαστροφές - πρόκειται για το τακτικό αριθμητικό *60ός*.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> το *scheme *με την έννοια της ραδιουργίας...


 
Από την πάσα του Δρ7χ:

schematic/schematics (ουσιαστικό) : διάγραμμα
schematic (επίθετο): σχηματικός, σχηματοποιημένος
αλλά συχνά διαγραμματικός, συνοπτικός

@ sapere_aude: ! Πρόσφατα συνάντησα τη λέξη pronoia και το επίθετο pronoid σε υπότιτλο, από τα χείλη του John Cleese σε σχολιασμό του Pink Panther 2...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 3, 2009)

Philip said:


> ειρωνικός more often = sarcastic


custody και κουστωδία


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2009)

Philip said:


> sarcastic more often = ειρωνικός


Ελπίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσετε:

it is ironic that = αποτελεί ειρωνεία το (γεγονός) ότι... (ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ είναι ειρωνικό το ότι...).


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 3, 2009)

-- Baldrick, have you no idea what irony is?
-- Yeah, it's like goldy and bronzy, only it's made of iron.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2009)

Το *εικονικός*, όταν έχει τη σημασία "φαινομενικός | πλαστός | υποθετικός", δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το *iconic*.


----------



## efi (Jul 3, 2009)

Να και κάτι που είχα απορία από καιρό: Συμφωνείτε με την απόδοση '*αγωνία*' για το '*agony*'; Γιατί εγώ προτιμώ το '*οδύνη*'.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 3, 2009)

Εγώ διαφωνώ. Από ό,τι ξέρω, agony είναι η _επιθανάτια _ οδύνη.


----------



## Philip (Jul 3, 2009)

parking (έτσι, σκέτο) = παρκάρισμα. _Parking is a problem in the middle of Thessaloniki_
πάρκι(ν)γκ = parking lot (generally NOT UK), car park, parking area κλπ. _Need something specific from a car park e.g. disabled parking?_


----------



## Philip (Jul 3, 2009)

_score _δεν σημαίνει _σκωρ_


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2009)

Philip said:


> _score _δεν σημαίνει _σκωρ_


And eschatology has nothing to do with it, either.




Zazula said:


> Το *εικονικός*, όταν έχει τη σημασία "φαινομενικός | πλαστός | υποθετικός", δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το *iconic*.


Και το _*iconic*_ δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το _εικονικός_, όταν σημαίνει _εμβληματικός_.
(Ομοίως, *icon* = _σύμβολο, εμβληματική μορφή_ — όταν δεν είναι η αβατάρα του Ρογήρου.)

Και καλημέρα σας.


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> And eschatology has nothing to do with it, either.
> 
> Και το _*iconic*_ δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το _εικονικός_, όταν σημαίνει _εμβληματικός_.
> (Ομοίως, *icon* = _σύμβολο, εμβληματική μορφή_ — όταν δεν είναι η αβατάρα του Ρογήρου.)
> Και καλημέρα σας.


 
The early birds catch the... words!
Είδα την πάσα του Ζάζουλα και είπα να βγω από την άμυνα και να προωθηθώ στον κενό χώρο, αλλά τελικά την αξιοποίησε και σκωράρισε σκοράρισε ο Νίκελ! 
Αυτό το εικονικός, πόσες φορές το έχω δει (και διορθώσει σε εμβληματικός, όταν μπορούσα), να αποδίδει το iconic! Το icon όχι τόσο συχνά, αλλά κι εκεί η εικόνα πάει σύννεφο! Το συναντώ πολύ συχνά σε σχολιασμούς Αμερικανών, συνήθως, σκηνοθετών/παραγωγών/συντελεστών για τις ταινίες τους και ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για franchise, όπως τα λένε, σειρές ταινιών με ερείσματα σε βιβλία, κόμικς και ολόκληρη βιομηχανία παράγωγων προϊόντων. Ιδίως τώρα τελευταία έχω την εντύπωση ότι ψάχνουν στα λεξικά να βρουν λέξεις δύσκολες και βαρύγδουπες γι' αυτούς (πολύ συχνά λέξεις ελληνικής καταγωγής, it's all Greek to them), για να προσδώσουν κύρος στα λεγόμενά τους, που από την άλλη μπορεί να είναι γεμάτα like, you know, he was like... κ.α. ασυνάρτητα. Και πολλοί, ακόμη και καλοί κατά τα άλλα συνάδελφοι το καταπίνουν αμάσητο. Έστω και αν στην ίδια ή στην επόμενη πρόταση υπάρχει και το virtual που στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αποδίδεται πάλι εικονικό. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα στον τελευταίο Ίντι (Τζόουνς): the hat and the whip are so iconic, that we chose to introduce him using them = Το καπέλο και το μαστίγιο είναι τόσο εικονικά... Μέχρι και iconic image=εικονική εικόνα είδα κάπου.

Γενικά, επειδή αυτό το νήμα θα μπορούσε να εξελιχθεί σ' ένα καλό "λαθολόγιο", χρήσιμο για να αποφεύγουμε τέτοιες συχνά όχι προφανείς παγίδες (και κανείς δεν είναι παντογνώστης), ίσως θα ήταν καλό να γίνει sticky, κάτι σαν εξειδικευμένο, χρηστικό Your slip is showing, ώστε και να προσθέτουμε στην πορεία όσο περισσότερα μπορούμε και να τα βρίσκουμε πιο εύκολα...

Προσθήκη του admin στο αμέσως παραπάνω: Η πρόταση καταγράφεται και θα δώσει πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2009)

Το *semantic* μπορεί μεν να προέρχεται από το _σημαντικός_, αλλά δεν σημαίνει πάντοτε «σημαντικός». Αποδίδει το *σημασιακός* και το *σημασιολογικός*. Βέβαια, υπάρχει και επίθετο *σημαντικός* με τη σημασία τού _semantic_ (και απόδοση *σημαντική* για το _semantics_), αλλά αυτά είναι πολύ σπανιότερα από την ευρύτατη χρήση των κοινών _σημαντικός_ και _σημαντική_ (=_significant_). Επίσης, αυτό το δεύτερο (αν και το ΛΝΕΓ δεν τα διαχωρίζει σε δύο λήμματα, όπως κάνει το ΛΚΝ) _σημαντικός_ μπορεί να αντιστοιχεί και στο _δηλωτικός_ (μέρος τής πρώτης σημασίας τού _σημαντικός 2_, παρακάτω). Σημειωτέον ότι το ΛΝΕΓ παίρνει θέση υπέρ τού όρου _σημασιολογία_ και κατά του όρου _σημαντική_. :)

*se·man·tic*, adj.
1. of, pertaining to, or arising from the different meanings of words or other symbols: _semantic change; semantic confusion_ = *σημασιακός*
2. of or pertaining to semantics = *σημασιολογικός*

*σημαντικός 2 -ή -ό*
1. που έχει ένα συγκεκριμένο νοηματικό περιεχόμενο, που δηλώνει, που σημαίνει κτ.: _Γλώσσημα είναι η ελάχιστη ενότητα με αξία σημαντική_ || (γραμμ.): _Tα κινήσεως σημαντικά ρήματα_, που σημαίνουν κίνηση.
2. (ως ουσ.) *η σημαντική*: α. σημασιολογία. β. σημειολογία.
[λόγ.: 1: < _σημαντικός 1_ σημδ. γαλλ. _significatif_· 2: σημδ. γαλλ. _sémantique_ (στη νέα σημ.) < υστλατ. _semanticus_ < αρχ. _σημαντικός_ (δες στο _σημαντικός 1_)]


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 14, 2009)

Θέλουμε ανθρώπους με ταμπεραμέντο, αλλά επιφυλακτικοί με τους temperamental (ευέξαπτους, ιδιότροπους)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2009)

To *apodosis* μεταφράζεται πάντα *απόδοση* (από το οποίο και προέρχεται), αλλά το _απόδοση_ αποδίδεται με το _apodosis_ μόνο σε μία σημασία: όταν δηλώνει την κύρια πρόταση στον υποθετικό λόγο (αντώνυμο: _υπόθεση_). Για τις υπόλοιπες σημασίες τής λέξης _απόδοση_ υπάρχουν πολλά μεταφράσματα, αλλά πάντως όχι το _apodosis_: http://www.komvos.edu.gr/dictonline...=5575&the_lemma_id_KR=&the_lemma_id_GEO=12130.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2009)

To *static* δεν σημαίνει πάντα *στατικός* (ή, συχνά, πιο συγκεκριμένα *στατικός ηλεκτρισμός*), αλλά μία σημασία του είναι και *τα παράσιτα* (σε ραδιοφωνική ή ασύρματη λήψη). Από εδώ.
Επίσης, μπορεί να αποδίδει και το *στάσιμος*.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Έπειτα από αυτό, και αφού μ' έβαλε ο nickel να γράψω 100 φορές «_scene of a crime_ είναι ο _τόπος_, όχι η _σκηνή_, του εγκλήματος», να το προσθέσουμε κι εδώ όπου είναι η θέση του.

Επομένως: το *scene* δεν αποδίδεται πάντα με το *σκηνή* — και το _σκηνή_ (στη σημασία _tent_) δεν αποδίδεται με το _scene_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2009)

Άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον ζευγάρι: *graphic* και *γραφικός*.

Το _graphic_ δεν αποδίδεται πάντοτε με το _γραφικός_:

Στη σημασία "giving a clear and effective picture; vivid" αποδίδεται με τα _παραστατικός_ και _γλαφυρός_ — κατά περίπτωση μπορεί να χρειαστείτε και άλλες αποδόσεις τού _vivid_, όπως λ.χ. _φανταχτερός_ ή _ζωηρόχρωμος_, ή του _striking_, όπως λ.χ. _χτυπητός_ ή _εντυπωσιακός_.
Στις σημασίες "depicted in a realistic or vivid manner (graphic sex and violence) | containing graphic descriptions (a graphic movie)", άλλο ένα πεδίον δόξης λαμπρό. :) Εξαρτάται βέβαια από τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αλλά κάποιες ιδέες είναι: _ρεαλιστικός_, _έντονος_, _πολύ δυνατός_, _προκλητικός_ — μέχρι και τις αποδόσεις τού _visceral_.
Αν έχετε το _graphic novel_, ελέγξτε πρώτα αν όντως πρόκειται για κάποια από τις δύο προηγούμενες σημασίες τού _graphic_, ή αν απλώς εννοεί _εικονογραφημένο_ (που είναι στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ο κανόνας).
Το _γραφικός_ δεν αποδίδεται πάντοτε με το _graphic_:

Υπάρχει η σημασία "όμορφος, χαριτωμένος, ιδιαίτερος, σα ζωγραφιά (γραφικό τοπίο/χωριό), η οποία αντιστοιχεί στο _picturesque_.
Υπάρχει η σημασία "ιδιόρρυθμος, αξιοπερίεργος | φαιδρός, διασκεδαστικός | που δεν αξίζε να ασχοληθεί κάποιος μαζί του" (που λείπει από το ΛΚΝ!), η οποία αντιστοιχεί (ανάλογα) στο _idiosyncratic_ (χα!), στο _zany_, στο _peculiar_, ενίοτε στο _queer_, άλλοτε στο _kook_ κλπ.
Υπάρχει η σημασία "βιβλικός" (που κι αυτή λείπει από το ΛΚΝ), η οποία αντιστοιχεί στο _scriptural_.
Υπάρχει τέλος και ο _γραφικός_ _ενεστώτας_, ο οποίος όμως αγνοώ πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά. :) Διότι το _descriptive present tense_ δεν ξέρω αν εννοεί τον _γραφικό_ ή τον _ιστορικό ενεστώτα _(historical present).


----------



## Philip (Jul 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει τέλος και ο _γραφικός_ _ενεστώτας_, ο οποίος όμως αγνοώ πώς λέγεται στα αγγλικά. :)



vivid present


*Η συζήτηση για τον γραφικό ενεστώτα μεταφέρθηκε εδώ.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2009)

Το *adamant* δεν είναι διαμαντένιο (αν και δεν νομίζω ότι κάνουν πολλοί το λάθος αυτό...)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 17, 2009)

Patronize και πατρονάρω. Δεν ταυτίζονται.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2009)

Paradigm και παράδειγμα. Το ίδιο.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Paradigm και παράδειγμα. Το ίδιο.



Είμαι 99% σίγουρος ότι ο Β. Κάλφας στη μετάφραση της Δομής των επιστημονικών επαναστάσεων του Κουν αποδίδει τον όρο paradigm με την ελληνική λέξη Παράδειγμα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 18, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Είμαι 99% σίγουρος ότι ο Β. Κάλφας στη μετάφραση της Δομής των επιστημονικών επαναστάσεων του Κουν αποδίδει τον όρο paradigm με την ελληνική λέξη Παράδειγμα.


Σωστά, και στην αναθεώρηση-αποσαφήνιση του "παραδείγματος" από τον ίδιον τον Κουν έχουμε κατόπιν το ζεύγος disciplinary matrix/κλαδική μήτρα και exemplar/υπόδειγμα, το τελευταίο για την παραδειγματική χρήση του πρώτου (δηλ. τα συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα που έχουν αντιμετωπισθεί αποτελεσματικά στο πλαίσιο της γενικής θεωρίας-μήτρας και προσφέρονται ως υπόδειγμα σε άλλες ιδέες και προσεγγίσεις).

Επίσης, άσχετο (γλωσσλγ.), λέμε παραδειγματικός με την ίδια σημασία, χρήση, του αγγλικού όρου, στην "κατακόρυφη" διάταξη.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 18, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Είμαι 99% σίγουρος ότι ο Β. Κάλφας στη μετάφραση της Δομής των επιστημονικών επαναστάσεων του Κουν αποδίδει τον όρο paradigm με την ελληνική λέξη Παράδειγμα.



Μια ατυχής και παραπλανητική (ψευδόφιλη) επιλογή. Κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2009)

Κι άλλοι νιώθουν/ένιωθαν άβολα με την απόδοση paradigm=παράδειγμα, αλλά φαίνεται να εδραιώνεται: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=14410.0.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω ότι εδραιώνεται. Είναι πολύς ο κόσμος που δεν το δέχεται και προτείνει άλλα πράγματα που στέκουν καλύτερα (μια αναζήτηση στο Google είναι διαφωτιστικότατη). Ούτως ή άλλως, το paradigm=παράδειγμα είναι άκρως προβληματικό από πάρα πολλές απόψεις.

Άλλα ψευδόφιλα: eponymous= (συνήθως) ομώνυμος.


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 20, 2009)

*bathos*: 
Όχι βάθος αμέτρητον, αλλά
1. a ludicrous descent from the exalted or lofty to the commonplace; anticlimax.
2. insincere pathos; sentimentality.
3. triteness or triviality in style.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2009)

Δε θυμάμαι να το έχουμε αναφέρει, και δεν θα το έλεγα 100% ψευδόφιλο, αλλά το asbestos = αμίαντος το έχω δει πολλές φορές να μπερδεύει κόσμο.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

Από πού είναι η exodus; :)
... επίσης δεν ξέρω αν εμπίπτει, αφού και έξοδος


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Από πού είναι η exodus; :)
> ... επίσης δεν ξέρω αν εμπίπτει, αφού και έξοδος



Θα σου δώσουμε σε λίγο exegesis για την έξοδο, περίμενε :)

Τώρα που το βλέπω μου ήρθε και το gnome που το ειχε χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος πολιτικός που ήθελε να κανει φιγούρα αλά Ζολώτας, δε θυμάμαι ποιός, για να πει φυσικά ... γνώμη, όχι γνωμικό (για να μην πω τι θα σκεφτόταν καποιος που το έβλεπε μόνο γραμμένο)


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Από πού είναι η exodus; :)
> ... επίσης δεν ξέρω αν εμπίπτει, αφού και έξοδος


 
Όχι εκεί που γράφει Éxitos, πάντως...


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 20, 2009)

SBE said:


> Δε θυμάμαι να το έχουμε αναφέρει, και δεν θα το έλεγα 100% ψευδόφιλο, αλλά το asbestos = αμίαντος το έχω δει πολλές φορές να μπερδεύει κόσμο.



Νομίζω ότι το *asbestos* και το *asbestosis* (αμιάντωση) είναι 100% ψευδόφιλα.


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 20, 2009)

Τελικά ο Πατριάρχης Βαρθολομαίος είναι pneumatic ηγέτης _όλων_ των Ορθόδοξων Χριστιανών;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Τελικά ο Πατριάρχης Βαρθολομαίος είναι pneumatic ηγέτης _όλων_ των Ορθόδοξων Χριστιανών;


Ωραίο ...mnemonic


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τώρα που το βλέπω μου ήρθε και το gnome που το ειχε χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος πολιτικός που ήθελε να κανει φιγούρα αλά Ζολώτας, δε θυμάμαι ποιός, για να πει φυσικά ... γνώμη, όχι γνωμικό (για να μην πω τι θα σκεφτόταν καποιος που το έβλεπε μόνο γραμμένο)


Στην περίπτωση έπεσες! Προχθές την έπαθα ακριβώς μ' αυτό προς στιγμήν, διαβάζοντας σκέτο τον τίτλο. Υπέθεσα ότι ήταν φασαρία για κάποιο ναζιστκό απόφθεγμα αλλά ήταν ... garden gnome τελικά. Περιβόλι αυτό το gnome.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Τελικά ο Πατριάρχης Βαρθολομαίος είναι pneumatic ηγέτης _όλων_ των Ορθόδοξων Χριστιανών;


 
Πάλι καλά που δεν τον έβγαλαν... hydraulic, σαν τα τρυπάνια.


----------



## Philip (Jul 20, 2009)

Friendly Society δεν είναι το ίδιο με Φιλική Εταιρεία

*A friendly society (sometimes called a mutual society, benevolent society or fraternal organization) is a mutual association for insurance, pensions or savings and loan-like purposes, or cooperative banking. Some friendly societies, especially in the past, served ceremonial and friendship purposes also, while others did not. It is a mutual organization or benefit society composed of a body of people who join together for a common financial or social purpose. Before modern insurance, and the welfare state, friendly societies provided financial and social services to individuals, often according to their religious or political affiliations.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Philip said:


> Friendly Society δεν είναι το ίδιο με Φιλική Εταιρεία


Σωστά, αλλά είναι αυτά όντως ψευδόφιλα — ή απλώς είναι άστοχη η καταλέξη μετάφραση;


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Τελικά ο Πατριάρχης Βαρθολομαίος είναι pneumatic ηγέτης _όλων_ των Ορθόδοξων Χριστιανών;



Χμ...  pneumatic drill η πνευματική άσκηση


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2009)

H pneumatic=πνευματικός δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ψευδόφιλη, γιατί χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον σε τεχνικά κείμενα.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

*αποκαλυπτικός* και *apocalyptic*

*αποκαλυπτικός*
*1.* που αποκαλύπτει, που ξεσκεπάζει κτ.: *α.* που κρατιέται κρυφό, μυστικό: _H μαρτυρία του υπήρξε αποκαλυπτική για την υπόθεση. O βουλευτής έκανε αποκαλυπτικές δηλώσεις στον τύπο / στην τηλεόραση_. *β.* που κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι καλυμμένο· τολμηρός: H_ κοπέλα φορούσε ένα αποκαλυπτικότατο μπλουζάκι / φόρεμα / ντεκολτέ_.
*2.* που κάνει γνωστό κτ.: _H δήλωση ήταν αποκαλυπτική των προθέσεών του._
*3.* (εκκλ.) Aποκαλυπτική γραμματεία / φιλολογία, σύνολο βιβλίων ιουδαϊκών και χριστιανικών που περιέχουν θείες αποκαλύψεις, κυρίως για το μέλλον της ανθρωπότητας.
Από τα παραπάνω, μόνο η σημασία 3 μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το _apocalyptic_.

*αποκαλυπτικός*
(1) *disclosing, revealing, revelatory *~ διάλογος, στίχος | αποκαλυπτική είδηση, λεπτομέρεια, μαρτυρία, πληροφορία | αποκαλυπτικό στοιχείο | αποκαλυπτικές ενδείξεις telltale signs | αποκαλυπτικά ξεγυμνώματα λαιμών | βιβλίο αποκαλυπτικό της γυναικείας ευαισθησίας | τα συμπεράσματα ήταν αποκαλυπτικά της ελλείψεως ιδεολογικής ενότητας | τα ψευδώνυμα που χρησιμοποιήσατε είναι αποκαλυπτικά· … φανερώνουν χρονία μελαγχολία (Samarakis) | ο Aλέξης Zορμπάς είναι το αποκαλυπτικότερο βιβλίο του απ' αυτήν την άποψη (Chatzinis) | το άρθρο του Φ. P. στη συνέχειά του είναι αποκαλυπτικότατο (Athanasiadis-N).(a)foreboding, prophetic (near-syn προφητικός)~ προφήτης, αποκαλυπτική οπτασία | πιστεύει ότι το έργο του έχει αποκαλυπτική αξία και ότι φωτίζει το μέλλον (Vacalop).
(2) *pertaining to / based on revelation, revelational* αποκαλυπτική αλήθεια της θρησκείας | πολλά δόγματα για ορισμένα ζητήματα της τέχνης τα πιστεύουμε σαν αποκαλυπτικά και σαν τελειωτικά (Palam) | οι νόμοι του Mωυσή έγιναν σεβαστοί εξαιτίας της αποκαλυπτικής τους προέλευσης (Nestor).
(a) *related to or reminiscent of the Apocalypse, apocalyptic* αποκαλυπτική κραυγή, αποκαλυπτικό σύμβολο | καινούργια, αποκαλυπτική εποχή | νόμιζες ότι είναι κάποιο θηρίο αποκαλυπτικό που προχωρεί (Petsalis) | δεν έχουν τα τοπία αυτά το αποκαλυπτικό νόημα της συντέλειας του κόσμου (Kanellop) | θα έπρεπε ο ρωσικός κομμουνισμός να παραιτηθεί από τα αποκαλυπτικά του σχέδια

*apocalyptic* or *apocalyptical*, adj.
1. of or like an apocalypse; affording a revelation or prophecy = *προφητικός* | *αποκαλυπτικός*
2. pertaining to the Apocalypse or biblical book of Revelation = *αποκαλυπτικός*
3. predicting or presaging imminent disaster and total or universal destruction: the apocalyptic vision of some contemporary writers = *προφητικός συμφορών | ζοφερός | δυσοίωνος*

Επίσης, το _apocalyptic_ μπορεί να έχει την έννοια του _τρομερός_, _ολοκληρωτικός_, _πλήρως εξοντωτικός_· π.χ το _apocalyptic war_ είναι συνώνυμο του _annihilating war_, του _αρμαγεδόνα / αρμαγεδδώνα_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> H pneumatic=πνευματικός δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ψευδόφιλη, γιατί χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον σε τεχνικά κείμενα.


Νομίζω ότι επισημάνθηκε η αντίστροφη σχέση ως μερικώς ψευδόφιλη — δηλ. ότι όχι πάντα _πνευματικός=pneumatic_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 20, 2009)

Αλήθεια; Πού; Μάλλον θα μού διέφυγε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αλήθεια; Πού; Μάλλον θα μού διέφυγε.


Επειδή στην παρακάτω πρόταση, που είναι όλη στα ελληνικά, το μόνο που αντικαταστάθηκε ήταν το «πνευματικός» από το «pneumatic», εγώ έτσι την έκανα την ανάγνωση του σχολίου τού sapere_aude: :)


sapere_aude said:


> Τελικά ο Πατριάρχης Βαρθολομαίος είναι pneumatic ηγέτης _όλων_ των Ορθόδοξων Χριστιανών;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2009)

*απόκρυφος και apocryphal*

*απόκρυφος*
1.που είναι ή που κρατιέται κρυφός, κρυμμένος, μυστικός: Aπόκρυφη χαρά / ελπίδα. || Tα απόκρυφα μέρη του σώματος, κυρίως για τα γεννητικά όργανα. || Aπόκρυφα βιβλία της Aγίας Γραφής / Eυαγγέλια, που η εκκλησία δεν τα αναγνωρίζει ως γνήσια. ANT *κανονικά*.
2. που έχει σχέση με τον αποκρυφισμό: Aπόκρυφες δυνάμεις, που υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχουν σε κπ. υπεραισθητό κόσμο και δεν είναι δυνατό να γίνουν αντιληπτές με τις αισθήσεις ή με το λογικό. Aπόκρυφες επιστήμες, που ασχολούνται με τις απόκρυφες δυνάμεις.
Από τις παραπάνω σημασίες, το _απόκρυφος_ μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το _apocryphal_ μόνο για τα μη αναγνωριζόμενα ως γνήσια κείμενα.

*απόκρυφος*
(1) *secret*, *concealed*, *hidden* (syn *κρυφός*, *μυστικός*) σε άλλα απόκρυφα καταφύγια είχαν μεταφερθεί λιγοστά γλυπτά (Karouzou) | τα μάγια πετυχαίνουν στ' απόκρυφα μέρη όπου ξένο μάτι δεν φθάνει (Karkavitsas) | τα είχε χαραγμένα σε μια από τις ιερές πλάκες, που όλοι διατηρούμε σε χώρο απόκρυφο και απαραβίαστο (Charis) | πήγαμε σ' ένα απόκρυφο κολπίσκο, απόμακρο (Kanellis) | οι απόκρυφες αυτές εκκλησιές ήσαν αφιερωμένες … στον μάρτυρα Άγιον Θεόδωρον (Milioris) | poem μέσα μου είναι ένα απόμακρο κι απόκρυφο βασίλειο (Palam).
(a) *secret*, *undetected*, *unapparent*, *veiled* (syn *κρυφός*, *μυστικός*, ant _*φανερός*_)απόκρυφο άδυτο | ο κάθε απλός λόγος πηγάζει από τα απόκρυφα βάθη της ψυχής (Thrylos) | έκαναν το αίσθημα να μοιάζει τόσο με απόκρυφο έρωτα (Xenop) | η φράση με τη διπλή σημασία της, τη φανερή και την απόκρυφη, έχει οδηγήσει σε κωμικές παρεξηγήσεις (Pittas) | σ' αυτή διατυπώνονται και οι πιο λεπτές και απόκρυφες συναισθηματικές αποχρώσεις (Glinos) | poem δεν νοιάζουμαι για απόκρουφους σκοπούς μουδέ ρωτώ πού πάω (Kazantz Od 11.244) | χρόνια μ' ένα απόκρυφον καημό | ταξίδευεν … (Malakasis).(b)(of parts of body) private, privyσκουπίζετε αφτιά, μασχάλες, δίπλες, απόκρυφα μέρη (Saratsis) | θυμίζουν όμως και απόκρυφα γυναικεία μέλη (GIoannou) | ήσαν τα ρούχα της ανασηκωμένα και φαινόταν η απόκρυφη γδύμνια της (Karagatsis).
(2) *mysterious*, *inexplicable* (syn *μυστηριώδης*) κρύβει κάτι το θεϊκό, σαν απόκρυφη ένωση των δύο υπάρξεων (Karouzou) | κάποια απόκρυφη έλξη προς τον νεαρό ζωγράφο μ' έκανε να γράψω (Petsalis, adapted) | στη σύγχρονη αφηρημένη ζωγραφική η τέχνη μοιάζει απόκρυφη, κρύβει τόσα πολλά, ώστε να καθίσταται ακατανόητη (Michelis).
(a) *occult*, *mystical*, *arcane* ένα νέο ενδιαφέρον προκαλούν οι απόκρυφες επιστήμες, η αριθμολογία, η αστρολογία (Benakis) | προβάλλει στο έργο του την εικόνα ενός κόσμου γεμάτου από απόκρυφες και μαγικές δυνάμεις (Mourelos) | βάλθηκαν τώρα να την ρέψουν λίγο λίγο με μάγια απόκρυφα (Rotas).
(3) *apocryphal*, *uncanonical* (syn *ακανόνιστος* 4, ant *κανονικός*) στα απόκρυφα βιβλία της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης κατατάσσονται τα βιβλία των Mακαβαίων, του Tωβίτ κλ | εκτός από τα παλαιά κείμενα των θρησκειών, καθώς ο Eκκλησιαστής, το Άσμα του Σολομώντα, οι περίφημες απόκρυφες Ωδές του ιδίου (Papatsonis) | το Tαλμούδ δεν ήταν απόκρυφο … η ουσία του θεωρήθηκε νόμος ισότιμος με το νόμο της Bίβλου (Kanellop).
(a) *of doubtful authenticity*, *apocryphal* (ant *αυθεντικός*, *γνήσιος*) το κείμενο αυτό είναι απόκρυφο και συνεπώς η αναφορά αυτή δεν είναι βεβαιωμένη (Stasinop) | το χειρόγραφο είναι πιθανότατα απόκρυφο και μπορεί ν' αποδοθεί σε κάποιο οπαδό του Παλαμά (Kanellop).
Άλλες αποδόσεις της λέξης _απόκρυφος_ που δεν αναφέρονται παραπάνω: _cryptic_, _esoteric_, _intimate_, _mystic_, _profound_, _rarefied_, _recondite_.

*apocryphal*
1. of doubtful authorship or authenticity = *απόκρυφος*, *μη αυθεντικός*, *μη γνήσιος*
2. _Eccles_. a. (cap.) of or pertaining to the Apocrypha. b. of doubtful sanction; uncanonical = *απόκρυφος*, *ακανόνιστος*, *μη κανονικός*
3. false; spurious: He told an apocryphal story about the sword, but the truth was later revealed = *πλαστός*, *κίβδηλος*, *ψευδής, αναληθής, ψεύτικος*


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

emporium - εμπόριο


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> emporium - εμπόριο



το οποίο μου θυμίζει ερώτηση κάποιου (για πλάκα):
Αυτός ο Εμπόριο έιναι αδερφός του Τζόρτζιο Αρμάνι;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 20, 2009)

SBE said:


> το οποίο μου θυμίζει ερώτηση κάποιου (για πλάκα):
> Αυτός ο εμπόριο έιναι αδερφός του Τζόρτζιο Αρμάνι;


stochastic παρατήρηση :) - σχετίζεται με το στόκος-


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2009)

SBE said:


> Για τους πανεπιστημιακούς και τους ακαδημαϊκούς νομίζω είναι εμφανής η διαφορά, η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα όμως, αγγλιστί academia, δεν είναι ακαδημία. Επέστρεψε στην ακαδημία, διαβάζω κατά καιρούς.


Σε σχέση με αυτό το σχόλιο, έγραψα ένα χωριστό σημείωμα εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4151

Εν καιρώ θα αντιγράψω / αυτονομήσω και άλλα σχόλια αυτού του νήματος.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 22, 2009)

Γνωστή γκάφα που προκαλεί παρανοήσεις. Οπότε, πολύ καλύτερα "φαινομενικά (άσχημος--η-ο)" παρά phenomenally (ugly) - φαινόμενο (ασχήμιας)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2009)

Να προσθέσω (αν δεν υπάρχει ήδη και δεν το πέτυχα στις αναζητήσεις του Ερυθρού Σταυρού με τον γκούγκλη μέσα στον ιστότοπο) το *physical* με την έννοια του σωματικού.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *physical* με την έννοια του σωματικού.


+1 Έχω βαρεθεί να το βλέπω να αποδίδεται ως *φυσικός* και μάλιστα σε αντπαραβολή με το _πνευματικός_. Μα έχει κανένα νόημα η _*φυσική *και πνευματική επαφή_, π.χ.;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μα έχει κανένα νόημα η *φυσική *και πνευματική επαφή, π.χ.;


Ίσως το νόημα είναι ότι η _σωματική_ επαφή αποτελεί _φυσικό_ φαινόμενο, υπακούει και υπαγορεύεται από τους νόμους τής _φύσης_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 22, 2009)

* malacca* made or consisting of the cane of an Asian rattan palm (Calamus rotang) 
<an umbrella with a malacca handle> 
Να μην μπερδεύεται με το κοινό *καλάμι*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 22, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> * malacca* made or consisting of the cane of an Asian rattan palm (Calamus rotang)
> <an umbrella with a malacca handle>
> Να μην μπερδεύεται με το κοινό *καλάμι*



:) :) :)
Προς στιγμή νόμισα ότι ήταν συνέχεια της συζήτησης για την πνευματική (πρώτα) και φυσική (μετά) επαφή...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 22, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> :) :) :)
> Προς στιγμή νόμισα ότι ήταν συνέχεια της συζήτησης για την πνευματική (πρώτα) και φυσική (μετά) επαφή...


Είμαι περίεργη να δω πώς θα τα συνδυάσει ο Ζάζουλας...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2009)

Όπως και το pneumatic, έτσι και το physical δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ψευδόφιλο. Οι δύο λέξεις μοιράζονται την ίδια σημασία, παρόλο που στεγάζουν και άλλες σημασίες που διαφέρουν.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2009)

Καμιά φορά τα μη αμιγώς ψευδόφιλα συνιστούν ακόμη μεγαλύτερη παγίδα για τον απρόσεκτο μεταφραστή: Επειδή ακριβώς γνωρίζει ή βρίσκει στο λεξικό την αντιστοίχιση μεταξύ τους, την επεκτείνει και σε σημασίες όπου η χρήση τής αντιστοίχισης αποτελεί λάθος. Και, ειδικά για το _πνευματικός_ (που δεν είναι το μόνο με μερική ψευδοφιλία απ' όσα είπαμε εδώ, αλλά αυτό στο οποίο για κάποιον λόγο έχεις εστιάσει σφόδρα :)), η αντιστοίχιση με το _pneumatic_ εντοπίζεται μόνο σε έναν συγκεκριμένο χώρο, που ΔΕΝ αποτελεί την πλειονότητα των εμφανιζόμενων χρήσεων της λέξης _πνευματικός_.

Εγώ ξεκίνησα σημείωμα για άλλο ένα ζεύγος μερικώς ψευδόφιλων, των *τυπικός* και *typical*, αλλά έβαλα το προτζεκτάκι μου στον πάγο μόλις συνειδητοποίησα τι όγκος δουλειάς απαιτείται για να κάνω κάτι αντίστοιχο με το _ακαδημαϊκός_ και _academic_ του nickel.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 22, 2009)

Για το πνευματικός, ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ποιος μεταφραστής θα χρησιμοποιούσε τη λέξη pneumatic, εκεί που θα έμπαινε κανονικά το spiritual. Τώρα, για όλα τα άλλα πολλά μπορούμε να πούμε και πολλή έρευνα να κάνουμε. Προσωπικά, εστιάζω και μ' ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο ζεύγη που είναι αμιγώς ψευδόφιλα και επικίνδυνες παγίδες για τους μεταφραστές. Η επέκταση που λες είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον φαινόμενο και -υποψιάζομαι- ένας από τους τρόπους με τους οποίους αλλάζει η γλώσσα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 22, 2009)

Για να σας προσγειώσω,
*αγρονόμος* - *agronomist*


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> * malacca* made or consisting of the cane of an Asian rattan palm (Calamus rotang)
> <an umbrella with a malacca handle>
> Να μην μπερδεύεται με το κοινό *καλάμι*


 
Επίσης: 
*Μαλάκα* 
Είναι η τυρόμαζα που προκύπτει στο πρώτο στάδιο της τυροκόμησης της γραβιέρας. Είναι ελαστική και ομοιογενής και οι Κρητικοί την χρησιμοποιούν αποκλειστικά όταν φτιάχνουν πίτες και κυρίως τη Χανιώτικη τούρτα που γίνεται με 4 τυριά, αρνίσιο κρέας και δυόσμο.
από εδώ.

Νοστιμότατο μαλακό τυρί. Να μην μπερδεύεται με το ανωτέρω κοινό καλάμι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2009)

Δεν είναι περίεργο να έχουμε λέξη _μαλάκα_ για κάτι που σχετίζεται με το τυρί (αν και είναι πολύ πιθανότερο να σχετίζεται ετυμολογικά με το _μαλακός_), δεδομένου ότι και στη ρωσική _молоко_ (προφ. _μαλακό_) σημαίνει τυρί, και φυσικά σχετίζεται με ΙΕ *melg- που δίνει τα _αμέλγω_, _milk_ κλπ.


----------



## Philip (Jul 22, 2009)

εγώ νόμιζω ότι το молоко σημαίνει γάλα. Сыр δεν είναι το τυρί;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 22, 2009)

Ναι, _молоко_ σημαίνει βέβαια _γάλα_, όχι τυρί — θα μπορούσα να βάλω στοίχημα ότι είχα γράψει «γάλα»  και, φυσικά, θα το έχανα!  Δεν το πιστεύω ότι άλλα σκεφτόμουν κι άλλα έγραφα!


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 22, 2009)

*Pathology* (σαν ιατρική ειδικότητα) δεν είναι, _pace_ Penguin-Hellenews, η παθολογία αλλά η *παθολογοανατομία*.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2009)

Excellent point. Σύμφωνα με τα νεότερα λεξικά μου:
pathology = παθολογική ανατομική, παθολογοανατομία, παθολογική ανατομία.
(Τα έβαλα ανάλογα με το πλήθος των ευρημάτων στο Γκουγκλ.)

Αντιστρόφως, τώρα:
παθολογία = internal medicine; general medicine; ποιο απ' όλα;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 24, 2009)

Διπλά ψευδόφιλο: *dialysis*. :) Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αποδίδεται «διάλυση».

1. Στη Χημεία ο αγγλ. όρος *dialysis* αντιστοιχεί στον ελλην. όρο *διαπίδυση*, και είναι η απαλλαγή διαλύματος από μόρια μικρού μεγέθους με τη βοήθεια μεμβράνης περατής μόνον από αυτά.

2. Στην Ιατρική ο αγγλ. όρος *dialysis* αντιστοιχεί στον ελλην. όρο *αιμοκάθαρση*, και είναι ο τεχνητός εξωσωματικός καθαρισμός του αίματος από τοξικές ουσίες, οι οποίες κανονικά αποβάλλονται με τα ούρα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 26, 2009)

λάμα, ο, η, το - lama :)


----------



## Philip (Jul 26, 2009)

φλου και flu


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 26, 2009)

Philip said:


> φλου και flu



ντου και do :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 26, 2009)

Π (πι) - pea .... ναι, ξέρω, pea-brained


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Π (πι) - pea .... ναι, ξέρω, pea-brained


 
π - pee ... and I won't let anyone pee on my brain!


----------



## sapere_aude (Jul 26, 2009)

*Antanaclasis* - the repetition of a word or phrase whose meaning changes in the second instance (_"Your argument is sound, nothing but sound." - Benjamin Franklin_)
Ψευδόφιλη για δύο λόγους:
(1) Δεν σημαίνει αντανάκλαση (reflection)
(2) Να το πω; Έχει να κάνει μόνο με τον _προφορικό_ λόγο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2009)

Δεν είναι reflection, αλλά ούτε και ψευτοφίλη. Αντιθέτως, είναι η καλύτερη φίλη, αφού _αντανάκλαση_ λέμε κι εμείς το σχήμα.

Παράδειγμα τέτοιας επανάληψης με διαφορετική σημασία, του Αντίπατρου:
Οὐ προσέχω, καίτοι πιστοί τινες· ἀλλὰ μεταξύ,
πρὸς Διός, εἴ με φιλεῖς, Πάμφιλε, μή με φίλει. 
(... αν μ' αγαπάς, μη με φιλάς.)

Άλλα, εδώ. Όπου και η *_paranomasia_, που κι αυτή δεν είναι ψευτοφίλη, αλλά μια συνηθισμένη αγγλική ανορθογραφία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2009)

¨Εγινε ολόκληρη ιατρική συζήτηση (#116-130), έγιναν παραπομπές σε άλλο νήμα με ανάλογη συζήτηση, το χρησιμοποίησε τουλάχιστον δύο φορές στο πρώτο του ποστ της ιατρικής συζήτησης ο Sapere, αλλά περήφανο και μόνο του, το *physician* δεν το επισημάναμε σε αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 28, 2009)

Και τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, αυτό το άτιμο το _*protocol *number_ ΔΕΝ είναι _αριθμός *πρωτοκόλλου *_ για υπηρεσίες κτλ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 28, 2009)

Το protocol είναι κλασικό ψευδόφιλο. Επίσης, όπου χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη πρωτόκολλο με την έννοια του πιστοποιητικού.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2009)

To αγγλ. *dramatic* δεν αντιστοιχεί πάντα στο ελλην. *δραματικός*. Άλλες σημασίες τού _dramatic_:
θεατρικός | θεατρινίστικος, που αποσκοπεί σε δημιουργία εντυπώσεων | εντυπωσιακός, εκπληκτικός | συνταρακτικός, συγκινητικός, έντονος | δραστικός


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Και επί τη ευκαιρία να πούμε και το *erotic* που δεν ταυτίζεται με το ερωτικός = αισθηματικός
Όχι 100% ψευδόφιλο, αλλά πού και πού βλέπεις μια λάθος χρήση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 29, 2009)

Το ίδιο και το romantic, romance.


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Το ταλαίπωρο ρομάντζο, γνωστό από τα μεταφραστήρια και ως ρωμανικό
Κι όπως λέει το λίνκι, δεν είναι για boa (μόνο για κροταλία)

Για το ερωτικό δράμα πάλι, ψωμοτύρι στις σελίδες του σινεμά, εγώ (που έχω μείνει πίσω) καταλαβαίνω ότι ο Ρωμαίος κι η Ιουλιέτα είναι ερωτικό δράμα. Όχι αυτά που είναι αγγλιστί erotic drama


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

Δεν με ένοιαζε το _Ρομάντζο_, εγώ έπαιρνα τον _Θησαυρό_.
Και στις καρτποστάλ του χωριού μου φιγουράρει "Τhe romance of Ano Koutsoufliani"


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Και στις καρτποστάλ του χωριού μου φιγουράρει "Τhe romance of Ano Koutsoufliani"



Είναι εροτικ ντράμα με ήρωα τον Ανο Κουτσουφλιανι αυτό;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 29, 2009)

Έπρεπε να πώ εξαρχής Τι (the romance of) Lausanne, τι (the romance of) Коzan!


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2009)

*Soda* (στις ΗΠΑ), το αναψυκτικό.

Από τη συναφή σελίδα της Wikipedia:
A *soft drink* is a beverage that does not contain alcohol; generally it is also implied that the drink does not contain milk or other dairy products and that it is consumed while cold. Carbonated soft drinks are commonly known as *soda, soda pop, pop, coke, cola* or *tonic* in various parts of the United States, pop in Canada, cooldrink, colddrink, fizzy drink or soft drink (formal) in South Africa, fizzy drinks, pop or soft drinks in the United Kingdom and Australia and sometimes minerals in Ireland.

Για τη σόδα, στο soda water.

Παρότι ο Άλαν (Γαλιφιανάκης) κυκλοφορεί στο _Hangover_ σαν να χρειάζεται πολλές σόδες για τη χώνεψη, όταν λέει «I'm getting a soda. Do you guys want anything?», ο υποτιτλιστής δίνει σωστά «αναψυκτικό».


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Soda* (στις ΗΠΑ), το αναψυκτικό.
> Για τη σόδα, στο soda water.


Πρώτον, οι λέξεις _σόδα_ και _soda_ έχουν ωστόσο και σημασία στην οποία ταυτίζονται (_ανθρακικό νάτριο_).

Δεύτερον, δεν σχολιάζεις το ότι κανονικά θα έπρεπε να λέμε _σόντα_, _μορταντέλα_ κλπ (πρβλ πεσκαντρίτσα).


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2009)

Philology. Θέλει προσοχή.

Π.χ., όπως λέει η Britannica:
a term now rarely used but once applied to the study of language and literature. Nowadays a distinction is usually made between literary and linguistic scholarship, and the term _philology_, where used, means the study of language—i.e., _linguistics_ (q.v.). It survives in the titles of a few learned journals that date to the 19th century. _Comparative philology_ was a former name for what is now called _comparative linguistics_ (q.v.).

Το *comparative philology* πρέπει να μεταφραστεί *συγκριτική γλωσσολογία*, και ελπίζω τα _Συγκριτική φιλολογία_ στο δίκτυο να είναι όλα _Comparative literature_ (αν και πολλοί λένε και «Συγκριτική λογοτεχνία», όπως και κάποιοι «σπουδάζουν λογοτεχνία»).

Στο Philology της Wikipedia λέει:
In British English usage, and in British academia, "philology" remains largely synonymous with "historical linguistics", while in US English, and US academia, the wider meaning of "study of a language's grammar, history and literary tradition" remains more widespread.

Στο Καποδιστριακό:
Το Τμήμα Φιλολογίας της Φιλοσοφικής : Faculty of Philology
Το Τμήμα Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας : Faculty of English Studies

Μια από τα ίδια και στο Αριστοτέλειο:
Τμήμα Φιλολογίας = School of Philology
Τμήμα Αγγλικής Γλώσσας και Φιλολογίας = School of English Language and Literature

Λέτε να μπερδεύονται οι Εγγλέζοι;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 5, 2009)

Ένα φεγγάρι είχε κυκλοφορήσει στο ΕΚΠΑ και το Faculty of Letters για τη φιλοσοφική. 
Ο δικός μας "φιλόλογος" ακόμη δεν ξέρω πώς είναι χωρίς περίφραση.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2009)

*autocratic* = αυταρχικός, απολυταρχικός, δεσποτικός | δικτατορικός, καταδυναστευτικός, τυραννικός
*αυτοκρατορικός* = imperial | (_fig._) grand, commanding, majestic


----------



## sopherina (Aug 5, 2009)

nickel said:


> και ελπίζω τα _Συγκριτική φιλολογία_ στο δίκτυο να είναι όλα _Comparative literature_ (αν και πολλοί λένε και «Συγκριτική λογοτεχνία», όπως και κάποιοι «σπουδάζουν λογοτεχνία»).


Εμείς πάντως αυτό στη σχολή το ονομάζαμε "Συγκριτική γραμματολογία". Απλά το αναφέρω...


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ο δικός μας "φιλόλογος" ακόμη δεν ξέρω πώς είναι χωρίς περίφραση.


Από μπρούτζινη πλακέτα στην είσοδο πολυκατοικίας στην Πάτρα:
_Ταδε Ταδόπουλος, Καθηγητής Αγγλικής, Σχολικός Σύμβουλος_
κι από κάτω:
_Tade Tadopoulos, Professor of English Literature, Educational Consultant_

;) (ad nauseam)


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 6, 2009)

SBE said:


> Professor of English Literature



Το _Eng*li*sh *Li*terature_ προφέρεται με το γνωστό ουρανικό *λι*; :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> Το _Eng*li*sh *Li*terature_ προφέρεται με το γνωστό ουρανικό *λι*; :)


Αν είσαι και professor και educationαl consultant πιθανόν. 

Η μετάφρασή του κυριου καθηγητή παντως ήταν ένα μάτσο ημι-ψευδόφιλα.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Για να μην πω για αυτό το αναθεματισμένο I apologize (ζητώ συγγνώμη) = απολογούμαι.


Έχουμε και σχετικό νήμα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1021. :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2009)

Με αφορμή τις εδώ ψευδόφιλες σκεφτόμουν ότι έχω συναντήσει ψευδόφιλες προς την αγγλική από άλλες γλώσσες και είναι τρέχα γύρευε το νόημα- φαντάζομαι όπως όταν διαβάζει ο αλλοδαπός τα δικά μας ψευδόφιλα. Με αφορμή το καλοκαίρι και τις διακοπές να μερικά:
Το ένα, που είναι κλασσικό είναι αυτό το matrimonial room των ιταλών, ισπανών και λοιπών συγγενών, που είναι το double room των αγγλόφωνων (που εμείς δεν ξέρω πώς το λέμε, ξέρω μόνο για δίκλινο, ήτοι twin room).
Το άλλο το είδα σε αγγελία και έλεγε:
5 mins walk from the largest timber in the city of Paris
και προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ αν έχει κανένα εργοστάσιο ξυλείας κεντρικό στο Παρίσι που να είναι και αξιοθέατο. Η αντίστοιχη αγγελία στα γαλλικά είναι πιο διαφωτιστική:
A 5mn à pied du plus grand bois de la ville de Paris
Νομίζω δεν ευθύνεται μεταφραστήρι, αλλά απλά δείχνει ότι όλοι κάνουν λάθη;)


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> και ελπίζω τα _Συγκριτική φιλολογία_ στο δίκτυο να είναι όλα _Comparative literature_ (αν και πολλοί λένε και «Συγκριτική λογοτεχνία», όπως και κάποιοι «σπουδάζουν λογοτεχνία»).



Εγώ το συγκεκριμένο μάθημα (comparative literature) το είχα πάρει ως συγκριτική λογοτεχνία. Φανταστείτε την οργή μου όταν έδωσα την αναλυτική βαθμολογία στο μεταφραστικό του ΥΠΕΞ και μου το κάνανε contrasting literature.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 10, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Φανταστείτε την οργή μου


orgy (of translation)


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2009)

@SBE: Γιατί το bois -> timber αποτελεί ψευδόφιλο και όχι απλώς λάθος; Να έλεγε τουλάχιστον box...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 11, 2009)

*Οι φίλοι μας τα ζώά*

Mag. zoophilia [zouofILia] ουσ. ζωοφιλία 
χμμ
Εδώ πάντως κάτι λέει για Zoophilia (noun) Sexual attraction to animals.
Zoophilia is a paraphilia defined as sexual attraction by a human to non-human animals

Στα λεξικά. Ζωοφιλία: η ιδιαίτερη αγάπη για τα ζώα.
Και ζωόφιλος

Περισσότερα


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2009)

Καλή η παρατήρηση, καλό και το ανέκδοτο. Και:

1940 Hinsie & Shatzky _Psychiatric Dict._ 558/2 *Zoöphilia* ... is a term coined by Krafft-Ebing to denote sexual excitement caused by the stroking and fondling of animals. It does not refer to sexual intercourse with animals.

Τι στο καλό, *θωπειοφιλία είναι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2009)

*Esoteric*. Αν δεν έχει να κάνει με τους εσωτερικούς του Πυθαγόρα, τον Εσωτερικό Βουδισμό ή κάποιο στερεότυπο όπως «εσωτερική γνώση», τότε:
μυστικός και απόκρυφος
δυσνόητος
αποκλειστικά για μυημένους

*esotericism* = εσωτερισμός


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 11, 2009)

*Cryptic*. Αινιγματικό, δυσνόητο, απόκρυφο. Όχι κρυπτικό ή κρυφό ή κρυπτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 11, 2009)

Ψάχνοντας και σκαλίζοντας, ανακάλυψα τη συζήτηση που έχει ήδη γίνει για το *eclectic*.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 12, 2009)

Η απορία μου είναι η εξής (και ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη αν έχει ήδη συζητηθεί και απαντηθεί): μπορούμε να κάνουμε λόγο για ψευδόφιλες λέξεις μεταξύ αρχαίας και νέας ελληνικής ή όχι, καθόσον πρόκειται για σημασιολογικές μεταβολές στο πλαίσιο της εξέλιξης της ίδιας γλώσσας;


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Πω πω, το ξεχάσαμε αυτό. Ωραίο ερώτημα, δεν μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό. Κυρίως επειδή, όταν μεταφράζεις από τα αρχαία, φρόνιμο είναι να θεωρείς ότι είναι όλες ψευτοφίλες, αλλιώς την γκάφα την έχεις στο τσεπάκι. :) Αλλά ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται για μετάφραση από L2 σε L1 και, μπορεί να λέμε ότι πρέπει να μαθαίνουμε τα αρχαία ελληνικά _σαν_ ξένη γλώσσα, αλλά _μία_ γλώσσα είναι όλη η Ελληνική — γι' αυτό και όλες οι λέξεις της αρχαίας είναι φίλες και ψευτοφίλες (presumed guilty until proven innocent).


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 13, 2009)

ΟΚ! Οπότε, υποθέτω ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αρχίσουμε να αραδιάζουμε ψευδόφιλα αρχαίων και νέων ελληνικών στο παρόν νήμα. Ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> ΟΚ! Οπότε, υποθέτω ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αρχίσουμε να αραδιάζουμε ψευδόφιλα αρχαίων και νέων ελληνικών στο παρόν νήμα. Ή μήπως όχι;


Όχι, Χριστέ μου! Θα θέλαμε ξεχωριστό νήμα, ή μάλλον σαράντα ξεχωριστά νήματα.


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Όχι, Χριστέ μου! Θα θέλαμε ξεχωριστό νήμα, ή μάλλον σαράντα ξεχωριστά νήματα.



Εδώ που τα λέμε, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.

ΓΜΤ! Κι είχα κάτι γκανιάν όπως οι συμμορίες και η ισονομία.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 13, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> ΓΜΤ! Κι είχα κάτι γκανιάν όπως οι συμμορίες .



Υπάρχει κάνα διδακτορικό στο θέμα; Γιατί βλέπω όλο αγάπες με κομπανίες, συντροφίες, σωματεία, εταιρείες και "συμμορίες" :)


----------



## sarant (Aug 13, 2009)

Αν πάντως φτιάξετε νήμα για ψευδόφιλες εσωτερικού, δείτε και:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/aspondoi.html


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 13, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Υπάρχει κάνα διδακτορικό στο θέμα; Γιατί βλέπω όλο αγάπες με κομπανίες, συντροφίες, σωματεία, εταιρείες και "συμμορίες" :) [/COLOR]



Μπα... απλό ενδιαφέρον για μερικά ζητήματα που "συμπλέκονται" ιστορία, ιστορία της γλώσσας και ιστορία του δικαίου (όχι απαραίτητα όλα μαζί).

Επίσης, πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η παραπομπή του sarant. Προτείνω να οργανωθούμε (ως συμμορία με την έννοια της λέξης κατά την πρώιμη βυζαντινή περίοδο) και να προχωρήσουμε σε ψευδόφιλα αρχαίων και νέων ανά θεματικό τομέα (εφόσον οι οικοδεσπότες του φόρουμ μας δώσουν την άδεια).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2009)

Ζητώντας προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για όσα λάθη έχω κάνει --κυρίως επειδή δεν ήξερα αν πρέπει να εντάξω κάποιους όρους που αμφισβητήθηκαν ή πώς να εντάξω κάποιους άλλους όρους που παρουσιάστηκαν εκτενέστατα (συγγνώμη Ζαζ!), και αφού έμαθα πώς ανεβαίνουν οι πίνακες :), επιτρέψτε μου να ανεβάσω μαζεμένες και ταξινομημένες σε έναν βολικό πίνακα τις περισσότερες (ξαναλέω, όχι όλες!!) ελληνοαγγλικές ψευδόφιλες που έχουμε συγκεντρώσει σε αυτό το νήμα μαζί με κάποιες μεταφράσεις κλπ.

Παρακαλώ τους Μοντεράτορες και τους Αντμινιστράτορες να προσθέσουν, να διαγράψουν, να καταργήσουν και γενικά να αλλάξουν τα φώτα στον αρχικό αυτόν πίνακα με όποιον τρόπο κρίνουν σωστό και σκόπιμο --με βάση και τα δικαιολογημένα, ήπια ή οργισμένα, σχόλια που ίσως ακολουθήσουν.



*Η λέξη*
|
*σημαίνει *
|
*και όχι...*

academia | πανεπιστημιακό περιβάλλον | ακαδημία (academy)
adamant | ανένδοτος | διαμαντένιος (diamond)
apocalyptic | προφητικός, της Αποκαλύψεως | αποκαλυπτικός (disclosing, revealing, revelatory)
apocryphal | αμφισβητούμενης εγκυρότητας, ανακριβής, φανταστικός, αμφίβολης αυθεντικότητας/γνησιότητας, μη επιβεβαιωμένος/ανεπιβεβαίωτος, μη τεκμηριωμένος/ατεκμηρίωτος, μη επαληθευμένος, πιθανώς αναληθής, πιθανώς πλαστός | (μόνο) απόκρυφος, αποκρυφιστικός
apologize | ζητώ συγγνώμη | απολογούμαι
asbestos | αμίαντος | άσβεστος (inextinguishable) ούτε ασβέστης (lime)
autocratic | αυταρχικός, απολυταρχικός, δεσποτικός, δικτατορικός, καταδυναστευτικός, τυραννικός | αυτοκρατορικός (imperial)
autopsy | νεκροψία | αυτοψία 
bathos | εκφυλισμός | βάθος (depth)
copious | άφθονος | κοπιώδης (arduous)
costume | στολή, ενδυμασία | κοστούμι (suit)
cryptic | αινιγματικό, δυσνόητο, απόκρυφο | κρυπτικό, κρυφό ή κρυπτό
custody | φύλαξη, προφυλάκιση | κουστωδία (entourage)
dialysis | 1. διαπίδυση 2. αιμοκάθαρση | διάλυση (π.χ. break-up, solution κ.ά.)
diatribe | φραστική επίθεση | διατριβή (π.χ. paper κ.ά.)
empathy | ενσυναίσθηση, εναίσθηση, εμβίωση, συναισθηματική κατανόηση/συμμετοχή | εμπάθεια (spite)
emporium | αγορά, μεγαλοκατάστημα | εμπόριο (trade)
esoteric | (όταν δεν έχει να κάνει με τους εσωτερικούς του Πυθαγόρα, τον Εσωτερικό Βουδισμό ή κάποιο στερεότυπο όπως «εσωτερική γνώση», τότε μυστικός και απόκρυφος, δυσνόητος, αποκλειστικά για μυημένους
exegesis | ανάλυση, ερμηνεία της Βίβλου | εξήγηση (explanation)
gnome | 1. γνωμικό αλλά και 2. ξωτικό | γνώμη (opinion)
iconic | (όταν σημαίνει) φαινομενικός, πλαστός, υποθετικός, εμβληματικός | εικονικός
magazine | 1. περιοδικό (περιοδική έκδοση). 2. (τηλεοπτικό ή ραδιοφωνικό) μαγκαζίνο (πρόγραμμα ποικίλης ύλης). 3. γεμιστήρας όπλου. 4. αποθήκη (πυρομαχικών, εκρηκτικών υλών). | μαγαζί (shop, store)
novel | μυθιστόρημα | νουβέλα (novella)
pathology | παθολογική ανατομική, παθολογοανατομία, παθολογική ανατομία | παθολογία (internal medicine, general medicine, clinical medicine)
patronize | προστατεύω
phenomenal | εκπληκτικός | φαινομενικός (apparent)
physical | (όταν σημαίνει) σωματικός | φυσικός (natural)
physician | ιατρός | φυσικός
polemic speech | «φιλιππικός» | πολεμικός λόγος
pronoia | το αντίθετο του παράνοια | πρόνοια (anticipation, providence, provision)
scheme | ραδιουργία | (μόνο) σχέδιο, πλάνο, διάταξη
semantic | (κυρίως) σημασιακός, σημασιολογικός | (σπάνια) σημαντικός (important)
skeptical | σκεπτικιστής | σκεφτικός (pensive)
soda | αναψυκτικό | σόδα (soda water)
sycophant | δουλοπρεπής κόλακας | συκοφάντης (slanderer)
sympathetic | συμπονετικός, σπλαχνικός | συμπαθητικός (likeable)
temperamental | ευέξαπτος, ιδιότροπος | με ταμπεραμέντο
topical | επίκαιρος | τοπικός (local)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2009)

1) Μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε ότι η σόδα στην Αμερική λέγεται club soda. 

2) Να προσθέσω και το autopsy που σημαίνει νεκροψία και όχι αυτοψία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> 2) Να προσθέσω και το autopsy που σημαίνει νεκροψία και όχι αυτοψία.


Έτσι (σχεδόν) ξεκίνησε το νήμα. It's your pet hate, after all.


Δόκτορα, μαθαίνεις γρήγορα και καλά. Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, ο πίνακας θα αντιγραφεί στο πρώτο μήνυμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έτσι (σχεδόν) ξεκίνησε το νήμα. It's your pet hate, after all.



Ε, να μην μπει στη λίστα του δόκτορα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 13, 2009)

Αφού πρόλαβα, το πρόσθεσα... :)

:) Ευχαριστώ για τον καλό λόγο, Νίκελ


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Η λέξη*
> |
> *σημαίνει *
> |
> ...


Προχτές είδα σε κάποιο κανάλι να μεταφράζεται το «my sycophant friends» ως οι «συκοφάντες κολλητοί μου». Τώρα, γιατί ο ήρωας έκανε παρέα με ανθρώπους που τον συκοφαντούσαν, μόνο ο υποτιτλιστής το ξέρει.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 17, 2009)

Πολύ ωραίος και χρήσιμος ο πίνακας του dr7x. Μια επισήμανση όσον αφορά το patronize. Στα Αγγλικά σημαίνει προστατεύω ή επιχορηγώ, η πιο κοινή όμως χρήση του στην καθομιλουμένη είναι με τη σημασία του αντιμετωπίζω κάποιον, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς, ως υποδεέστερο.

Από την άλλη, το Ελληνικό πατρονάρω σημαίνει κατευθύνω κάποιον με πλάγια μέσα για να κάνει κάτι που θέλω εγώ, καθώς και επιχορηγώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 17, 2009)

prognosis = πρόγνωση μεν, αλλά σε ιατρικό περιβάλλον, όχι στη μετεωρολογία ή τα αθλητικά προγνωστικά (εκεί είναι forecast). Επομένως, ο ΟΠΑΠ *δεν* αποδίδεται ως Football Games Prognosis Organisation (από κείμενο που πέρασε πρόσφατα από τα χέρια μου...)


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2009)

Η επίσημη μετάφραση του ΟΠΑΠ (Οργανισμού Προγνωστικών Αγώνων Ποδοσφαίρου) είναι (σύμφωνα με αυτό, αλλά και πολυάριθμα ευρήματα) _Greek Organization of Football Prognostics_. Μεταφραστική πατέντα. Τα _football betting_ και _football pools_ δεν τα είχε κανένας ακουστά.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 17, 2009)

Πφφ, αυτά βρομάνε τζόγο :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 24, 2009)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ανήκει εδώ το tantalis(z)ing --και πώς αντιστοιχίζεται με το «ταντάλ(ε)ιος»-- αφού η αγγλική λέξη δεν σημαίνει «βασανιστικός» παρά ίσως μόνο μεταφορικά (η Ματζέντα δίνει «tantalizing = δελεαστικός, λιμπιστικός, σκανδαλιστικός»).


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2009)

To Polylexicon ορίζει το _tantalizing_ ως "πρόκληση με κάτι άπιαστο" (άρα εξηγεί μόνο τη χρήση του ως κατηγορούμενο), αλλά το GWord πάντως δίνει "βασανιστικός, ερεθιστικός, προκλητικός".



drsiebenmal said:


> Η αγγλική λέξη δεν σημαίνει «βασανιστικός» παρά ίσως μόνο μεταφορικά («tantalizing = δελεαστικός, λιμπιστικός, σκανδαλιστικός»).


Το να σε βασανίζει αυτό που σε δελεάζει, λέγεται «μαρτύριο».
Το να σε δελεάζει αυτό που σε βασανίζει, λέγεται «μαζοχισμός».


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 24, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> αφού η αγγλική λέξη δεν σημαίνει «βασανιστικός» παρά ίσως μόνο μεταφορικά (η Ματζέντα δίνει «tantalizing = δελεαστικός, λιμπιστικός, σκανδαλιστικός»).



Θα έλεγα ότι πρόκειται για ελλιπή απόδοση -- το στοιχείο του ανέφικτου αποσιωπάται εντελώς.


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2009)

Πάντως, εδώ ανήκει το tantalizing. Με όποιο επίθετο κι αν το μεταφράσουμε (να προσθέσουμε τα _λαχταριστός, ζηλευτός, γαργαλιστικός, άπιαστος_), καλό είναι να μην είναι το _ταντάλειος_.

Sapere, δεν έχει μόνο τη σημασία του «άπιαστου»:

1. attractive but unattainable: tempting but unavailable or unattainable 
2. inviting: causing feelings of excitement, pleasure, or anticipation: _tantalizing glimpses of tropical landscapes_ 
(Encarta)


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Sapere, δεν έχει μόνο τη σημασία του «άπιαστου»



Σύμφωνοι, αλλά η Ματζέντα δεν αναφέρει καν τη σημασία αυτή, γι΄αυτό και η απόδοση είναι ελλιπής.


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Για το ρήμα tantalize, το GWord γράφει:
τυραννώ, βασανίζω (με διέγερση επιθυμίας μη δυνάμενης να πραγματοποιηθεί), τανταλίζω | ταλαιπωρώ (με αλλεπάλληλες υποσχέσεις και απογοητεύσεις).

και για το tantalization:
μαρτύριο (Ταντάλου) | βασανισμός με αλλεπάλληλες προσδοκίες και απογοητεύσεις.

Πάντως, οι αγγλόφωνοι το έχουν σε ρήμα, επίθετο, ουσιαστικό και όχι για δύσκολη και σπάνια λέξη, κι εμείς που το γεννήσαμε (ε, χμ, όχι ακριβώς εμείς, αλλά οι ΑΗΠ) να μην έχουμε ένα επίθετο _τανταλιστικός_;!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 25, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για το ρήμα tantalize, το GWord γράφει:
> ... τανταλίζω...



*τανταλίζω;;;* δεν το βρίσκω σε κανένα από τα τέσσερα παραδοσιακά ή πιο σύγχρονα έντυπα λεξικά μου (Δημητράκος επίτ., Φυτράκης, Πελεκάνος, ΛΝΕΓ), δεν το δίνει το ΛΚΝ (ούτε με την παράλληλη αναζήτηση στα λεξικά Τριανταφυλλίδη, Κριαρά, Γεωργακά). Το βρήκα όμως στο γερμανο-αρχαιοελληνικό [Pape-1880] (όπου όμως οι ερμηνείες *δεν είναι* της ταλαιπωρίας αλλά της ταλάντευσης (και του πλούτου, σε τάλαντα).

τανταλίζω, wie [όπως] ταλαντίζω, = τανταλεύω ; Hesych. erkl. [ερμην.] ἐτανταλίσϑη, ἐσείσϑη , u. intr. ἐταντάλιζεν, ἔτρεμεν. Sprichwörtlich [παροιμ.] τὰ Ταντάλου τάλαντα τανταλίζεται , er wiegt an Vermögen so schwer wie Tantalus [έχει περιουσία σαν του Τ.], Ar . bei Suid .; vgl. ...

_Wörterbucheintrag Griechisch-Deutsch zu »τανταλίζω«. Wilhelm Pape: Handwörterbuch der griechischen Sprache. Braunschweig 1914, Band 2, S. 1067.
_


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2009)

Το «τανταλίζω» (!) κακώς κάκιστα βρίσκεται εκεί μέσα, γιατί ακόμα κι αν σήμαινε βασανίζω ή σκανδαλίζω, δεν το έχω δει να χρησιμοποιείται. Εκτός κι αν ακολουθήσουμε τη συμβουλή του daeman κι αρχίσουμε να το χρησιμοποιούμε τώρα με αυτή τη σημασία. Είναι σχεδόν τανταλιστικό. :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Εγώ πρόταση δεν έκανα (παρότι αν δεν υπήρχε το σκανδαλιστικό, μπορεί και να την αποτολμούσα), εννοούσα μόνο ότι μου φαίνεται παράξενο οι αγγλόφωνοι να έχουν λέξεις με αυτή τη σημασία (η οποία προφανώς προέρχεται από κάποιον που γνώριζε τον μύθο τού μαρτυρίου τού Ταντάλου) και να μην έχουμε εμείς, κάπου, κάποτε. Ως παραμυθάς-δάσκαλος, θα μου άρεσε να με ρωτάνε τι θα πει και να ξεκινώ την αφήγηση του μύθου, μέχρι το πρώτο χασμουρητό, τουλάχιστον...





Και αυτό εδώ σίγουρα θα το έλεγα _τανταλιστικό,_ (αν ήξερα πώς λέγεται τότε που το είδα σε μπαρ στη Σκωτία):
A *Tantalus*, by an obvious analogy, is also the term for a type of drinks decanter stand in which the bottle stoppers are firmly clamped down by a locked metal bar, as a means of preventing servants from stealing the master's liquor. The decanters themselves, however, remain clearly visible.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2009)

Ο _Θησαυρός όλης της ελληνικής γλώσσας_ (Χρ. Γιοβάνης) το έχει το _τανταλίζω_:
*τανταλίζω* Α σείω, κινώ
*τανταλούμαι* (-όομαι) Α (παθ.) σείομαι, τινάζομαι (ΣτΖ: Βρε λες να 'χει σχέση με το πώς τιναζόταν ο Τάνταλος να πιάσει τα φρούτα; )

Και δίνει και *τανταλικός* (πέρα από τη σημασία που σχετίζεται με το *ταντάλιο*) με σημασία συνώνυμη του _ταντάλειος_. Επίσης:
*τανταλισμός*, ο (μικροβιολ.)· μέθοδος για την αποστείρωση ουσιών που αλλοιώνονται από τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες· συνίσταται στην υποβολή των ουσιών αυτών σε υδατόλουτρο για μία ώρα, σε θερμοκρασία 55-60°C για τρεις ημέρες· στα διαστήματα ανάμεσα στις θερμάνσεις το υλικό μένει στο ψυγείο· εφαρμόζεται μόνο στην αποστείρωση θρεπτικών ουσιών.
*τάνταλος*, ο (πτηνολ.)· γένος πελαργόμορφων πτηνών των τροπικών· έχουν μεγάλο σώμα με πτάρωμα ασπροκόκκινο με μαύρα στίγματα και δυνατό, λίγο κυρτό, ράμφος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2009)

Μην ξεχάσουμε να βάλουμε και μια φωτογραφία του «τάνταλου» με το μάνταλο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον ζευγάρι: *graphic* και *γραφικός*.
> 
> Το _γραφικός_ δεν αποδίδεται πάντοτε με το _graphic_:
> 
> Υπάρχει η σημασία "βιβλικός" (που κι αυτή λείπει από το ΛΚΝ), η οποία αντιστοιχεί στο _scriptural_.


Επειδή δε μου πάει πάντα να κάνω το scriptural βιβλικός, γράφω Γραφικός με κεφαλαίο. Και το έχω βέβαια πετύχει έτσι και σε άλλους/ες.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2009)

Να προσθέσω και το antagonize, που κατά τη γνώμη μου επουδενί «ανταγωνίζομαι» αλλά «πάω κόντρα σε κάποιον» και όλα τα συναφή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2009)

Costas said:


> Επειδή δε μου πάει πάντα να κάνω το scriptural βιβλικός, γράφω Γραφικός με κεφαλαίο. Και το έχω βέβαια πετύχει έτσι και σε άλλους/ες.


Μα εγώ πουθενά δεν είπα ότι το scriptural αποδίδεται _μόνο_ βιβλικός — ακριβώς το αντίθετο, ότι αποδίδεται γραφικός και βιβλικός.


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2009)

Δεν είπα ότι είπες! Πού το είπα; Απλώς, συμπλήρωσα ότι το γράφω με κεφαλαίο γάμμα· that's all. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2009)

Α, ΟΚ, δεν κατάλαβα — σόρι. :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

Το πρόθημα _*ceno*_- μπορεί όντως να σημαίνει *κενο*- (_cenotaph = κενοτάφιο_), αλλά μπορεί να σημαίνει επίσης *καινο*- (_cenogenesis = καινογένεση_) ή *κοινο*- (_cenobite = κοινοβιάτης_). Επίσης, _biocenosis = βιοκοινωνία, βιοκοινότητα_ — όχι *_βιοκένωση_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το πρόθημα _*ceno*_- μπορεί όντως να σημαίνει *κενο*- (_cenotaph = κενοτάφιο_), αλλά μπορεί να σημαίνει επίσης *καινο*- (_cenogenesis = καινογένεση_) ή *κοινο*- (_cenobite = κοινοβιάτης_). Επίσης, _biocenosis = βιοκοινωνία, βιοκοινότητα_ — όχι *_βιοκένωση_.


 
Για βιοκένωση, εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2009)

Το τσίμπησα από παραπομπή του δόκτορος 7 κτλ κτλ (:))
program μπορεί να είναι και η τηλεοπτική σειρά, *όχι* μόνο πρόγραμμα. Παρακάτω, μιλώντας για τη σειρά House MD (αρρώστεια!), γράφει:



> «Πρέπει να υπάρχουν βαριές χειρουργικές επεμβάσεις που σχεδόν πάντα έχουν θετικά αποτελέσματα, κάτι που είναι τελείως εξωπραγματικό» λέει ο Χολτζ και επισημαίνει πως τ*α προγράμματα αυτά* ενισχύουν την λανθασμένη ιδέα ότι κάθε αρρώστια θεραπεύεται.



http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1048395&rss=yes


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2009)

Βλέπω ότι και άλλοι κάνουν την *παύση* τους (εννοώ το διάλειμμά τους) :)


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2009)

Εκλιπαρώ τη συγγνώμη σας, εγώ εργάζομαι σκληρά και ανελλιπώς


----------



## psifio (Sep 2, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Το τσίμπησα από παραπομπή του δόκτορος 7 κτλ κτλ (:))
> program μπορεί να είναι και η τηλεοπτική σειρά, *όχι* μόνο πρόγραμμα. Παρακάτω, μιλώντας για τη σειρά House MD (αρρώστεια!), γράφει:
> 
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1048395&rss=yes



Μα, δεν χρησιμοποιείται συνεκδοχικά η φράση "τηλεοπτικά προγράμματα" με την έννοια των τηλεοπτικών σειρών;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2009)

Νομίζω όχι. Εμένα τουλάχιστον μου φαίνεται κακή μετάφραση. Ας κάνουμε ένα γκάλοπ, όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2009)

Tα mosaics δεν μεταφράζονται μωσαϊκά αλλά ψηφιδωτά. Από σχόλιο στο ιστολόγιο του sarant, που καταλήγει: «Σιγά μην είχαν και φορμάικα οι αρχαίοι!»


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 11, 2009)

*chiropodist*

The New York College of Podiatric Medicine notes that by 1911 the New York School of Chiropody had been created, dedicated to educating and training chiropodists. Maurice J. Lewi, a physician and educator, then serving as Secretary to the New York State Board of Examiners, was named the first president of the school. Lewi assisted in developing the first legislation governing the practice of chiropody. He also developed the curricula and training programs for the first course of study at the school.

*Lewi was the first to suggest that the term "chiropody" be changed to "podiatry", since the term "chiropody" was considered by some to be etymologically incorrect.* Some years later, the term "podiatry" was adopted by all other colleges of podiatric medicine and by the National Association of Chiropodists (NAC), now known as the American Podiatric Medical Association. 

Within the United Kingdom, the titles “podiatrist” and “chiropodist” are to some extent interchangeable. Although the UK government-appointed regulator acknowledges both titles and makes no distinction between them, they are used differently within the occupation. *'Podiatrist' is a reserved title in the UK, meaning that it can only be used by those registered with the Health Professions Council. Inside the profession, chiropody is used to suggest the routine processes of foot care*, whilst podiatry is indicative of the higher skills and academic levels. 
Wiki
To βρετανικό σωματείο τους είναι ενιαίο: Chiropodists and Podiatrists

(Mag.) πρόσωπο ειδικευμένο στην υγιεινή των ποδιών, ποδοκόμος, κν. πεντικιουρίστας
Τον podiatrist / ποδίατρο δεν τον έχει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2009)

Nervous, δεν πρέπει να αποδίδεται ως _νευρικός _όταν η έννοιά του είναι _in a state of anxiety or uneasiness_. Π.χ. όταν μιλάμε για το τρακ που έχει ένας ηθοποιός πριν από την παράσταση ή για το άγχος που έχει ένας μαθητής πριν από τις εξετάσεις, ένα λάθος που συναντιέται συχνά στον υποτιτλισμό είναι ο αγγλισμός _νευρικός_, ενώ το σωστό θα ήταν _τρακαρισμένος _ή _αγχωμένος_. 

Στα ελληνικά το επίθετο _νευρικός _όταν χαρακτηρίζει ανθρώπους σημαίνει:
2α. που έχει σχέση με ένα ευερέθιστο νευρικό σύστημα και με την επίδρασή του στην ψυχική και στη σωματική κατάσταση του ατόμου: Eίναι ~ χαρακτήρας. Έπαθε νευρικό κλονισμό / νευρική κρίση / κατάπτωση. Nευρικό γέλιο / τικ. Nευρικοί πόνοι / πονοκέφαλοι. Nευρικές κινήσεις. || (ως ουσ., προφ.) το νευρι κό, έντονες νευρικές εκδηλώσεις: Tον έπιασε πάλι το νευρικό του. β. (για πρόσ.) που δεν ελέγχει εύκολα τις συναισθηματικές του αντιδράσεις, που δεν μπορεί να διατηρήσει την ψυχραιμία του. ANT ήρεμος: Eίναι ~ άνθρωπος. Nευρική γυναίκα. Nευρικό παιδί. H ζωή στις πόλεις κάνει τους ανθρώπους νευρικούς. || (ως ουσ.) ο νευρικός, θηλ. νευρική & νευρικιά. || (για ζώο) ανήσυχος: Tο σκυλί είναι νευρικό.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 1, 2009)

Eunoia = καλή πνευματική υγεία
Εύνοια = favor / favour


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

adianoeta = μια μορφή δισημίας
αδιανόητα = pl. n. of adj. _αδιανόητος_ 1. unintelligible, incomprehensible, inconceivable 2. not understanding, silly, not able to think, unthinking, unreflecting (also adv.)


----------



## Anni (Oct 9, 2009)

Να βάλω και μερικά γαλλικούλια;

"crayon" στα ελληνικά "μολύβι" και όχι "κραγιόν" που ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "rouge à lèvres"
"robe" στα ελληνικά "φόρεμα", και όχι "ρόμπα" που ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "robe de chambre"
"biscotte" στα ελληνικά "φρυγανιά" και όχι "μπισκότο" που ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "biscuit"
Αυτό εδώ είναι εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον! "caleçon" σημαίνει "ανδρικό εσώρουχο" και όχι "καλσόν" ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "collant pour dames"
"proxénète» σημαίνει “προστάτης” γυναικών και όχι "προξενητής που ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "entremetteur"
"doryphore" είναι είδος βλαβερού εντόμου και όχι "δορυφόρος" που ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "satellite"
"atomique" στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται ως "πυρηνικός" ή "ο έχων σχέση με το άτομο" (χημεία) και όχι "ατομικός" που ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "personnel"
"caramel" στα ελληνικά σημαίνει "καραμέλα γάλακτος/βουτύρου" και όχι "καραμέλα που ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "bonbon"
Και από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου "bifteck " σημαίνει "μπριζόλα" και όχι "μπιφτέκι" που ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "boulette"


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2009)

Τα παραδείγματα από τη γαλλική μού θύμισαν και το _serviette_: χαρτοφύλακας | πετσέτα φαγητού. Πετσέτα φαγητού είναι το _serviette _και στην αγγλική, κι όχι _σερβιέτα_.

Επίσης η γαλλική έχει και το διάσημο ψευδόφιλο με το αγγλικό _digital_ (στη σημασία "ψηφιακός"), το οποίο στα γαλλικά είναι _numérique_, ενώ τα δύο _digital_ ταυτίζονται μόνο στη σημασία "δακτυλικός".

Για το γαλλ. _atomique_ να προσθέσω ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και με το αγγλ. _atomic_.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 9, 2009)

Πολύ ωραία η προσθήκη της Anni με τα γαλλικά ψευδόφιλα (καθημερινής κυρίως χρήσης). Ας μου επιτραπεί, μόνο, μια μικρή απορία/ επισήμανση: το "boulette" νομίζω ότι φέρνει περισσότερο στον δικό μας κεφτέ. Αυτό που αντιστοιχεί στο ελληνικό μπιφτέκι είναι το "steak haché".


----------



## Anni (Oct 9, 2009)

Έχεις δίκιο, Rogiero, αλλά να σημειώσουμε πως τα boulette είναι πιο μεγάλα από τον δικό μας κεφτέ και ελάχιστα πιο μικρά αν όχι ίδια σε μέγεθος με τα μπιφτέκια. Αλλά το steak hache είναι αστείο έτσι όπως το προφέρουν οι Γάλλοι.

Επίσης, άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον είναι το "soutien" που σαημαίνει "στήριγμα και όχι "σουτιέν", το οποίο στα γαλλικά είναι "soutien-gorge".

Και για όσους ενδιαφέρονται, αυτός είναι ένας ενδιαφέρον κατάλογος γαλλοαγγλικών ψευδόφιλων http://www.anglaisfacile.com/pages/images/fauxamis.php


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2009)

Anni said:


> Επίσης, άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον είναι το "soutien" που σαημαίνει "στήριγμα και όχι "σουτιέν", το οποίο στα γαλλικά είναι "soutien-gorge".



Σουτιέν λα κομπιναιζόν, που λέγαμε παλιά στα Γαλλικά :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2009)

propaedia = outline of knowledge
προπαίδεια = ο πίνακας των γινομένων των αριθμών από το 1 ως το 10
(Στην αρχαία: προπαιδεία = τα προπαρασκευαστικά μαθήματα που έπρεπε να διδαχθεί ο μαθητής προτού παρακολουθήσει τη διαλεκτική.)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

_Theater_ (ή _theatre_) δεν είναι πάντα το _θέατρο_. Πολύ συχνά είναι ο _κινηματογράφος_ (ή λαϊκότ. _σινεμάς_), καθώς επίσης και το _αμφιθέατρο_.

Επίσης, με αφορμή το _robe_ που είπε η Anni, στα αγγλικά το _robe_ μπορεί να δηλώνει και το _bathrobe_ — το οποίο παρεμπ είναι _μπουρνούζι_ και όχι "ρόμπα μπάνιου" (εκτός πια κι αν έχουμε τόσο πρόβλημα ύφους με αυτό το τουρκόηχο αντιδάνειο ).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 12, 2009)

Zazula said:


> _Theater_ (ή _theatre_) δεν είναι πάντα το _θέατρο_. Πολύ συχνά είναι ο _κινηματογράφος_ (ή λαϊκότ. _σινεμάς_), καθώς επίσης και το _αμφιθέατρο_.


Και theatrical translation: Κινηματογραφική μετάφραση, δηλ. υποτιτλισμός ταινίας για να προβληθεί στους κινηματογράφους.
Theatrical release: Η προβολή ταινίας στους κινηματογράφους.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν έχουμε καταπιαστεί ακόμη σε τούτο 'δώ το νήμα με το _ethic_ (και τα _work ethic_ κλπ). Κανείς εθελοντής; 

Πάντως _ethical drug = συνταγογραφούμενο φάρμακο_, όχι "ηθικό"! :) Άντε το πολύ, αν όντως αναφέρεται σε κάτι τέτοιο (δηλ. τον εθισμό), να το πεις _εθιστικό ναρκωτικό / φάρμακο_ — κι όχι «τα ηθικά φάρμακα όπως οι αμφεταμίνες» (!) ή, σε γκάφα ολκής για κείμενο της ΕΕ (πρόκειται για την 2003/2/ΕΚ), να γράφεις επισήμως ότι «η Eisai Co. Ltd που είναι εγκατεστημένη στην Τόκιο, είναι ηγετική ιαπωνική εταιρεία παραγωγής φαρμακευτικών προϊόντων εξειδικευμένη στα "ηθικά" φάρμακα.»... Το ότι βάζεις το _ηθικά_ σε εισαγωγικά δεν σε σώζει με τίποτα!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 12, 2009)

Πολλά ψευδόφιλα μεταξύ της ελληνικής και της αγγλικής γλώσσας προκύπτουν από το γεγονός ότι μια ελληνικής προέλευσης λέξη ή ρίζα χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην αγγλική με μια συγκεκριμένη σημασία, ενώ η αντίστοιχη ελληνική λέξη έχει πλέον σήμερα και άλλες (ή μόνο άλλες) σημασίες. Αρκετά τέτοια παραδείγματα μπορείτε να βρείτε σε προηγούμενες αναρτήσεις σε τούτο το νήμα, και προσθέτω άλλο ένα:

*diaspora* "a group that has been dispersed outside its traditional homeland" = διασπορά
*διασπορά* = *1.* "διάδοση" propagation, dissemination, spreading *2.* "μετακίνηση αλλού | διασκορπισμός | απομάκρυνση | αραίωση" dispersion, scattering, interspersion, (στρατ. / βιολ.) dispersal


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 12, 2009)

Anni said:


> Αλλά το steak hache είναι αστείο έτσι όπως το προφέρουν οι Γάλλοι.



Αλήθεια, πώς; Σαν το ιμάϊγ; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2009)

paranoid: 
1. Relating to, characteristic of, or affected with paranoia.
2. Exhibiting or characterized by extreme and irrational fear or distrust of others: _a paranoid suspicion that the phone might be bugged._

Στα ελληνικά _παρανοϊκός, αυτός που πάσχει από παράνοια_, στα αγγλικά έχει και δεύτερη σημασία _υπερβολικά καχύποπτος_. 

παρανοϊκός: 1. που ανήκει ή που αναφέρεται στην παράνοια: Παρανοϊκή ψύχωση / ιδέα. || (επέκτ.) παράλογος, τρελός: Παρανοϊκή κατάσταση / συμπεριφορά. Παρανοϊκή γυναίκα. 2. (ως ουσ.) ο παρανοϊκός: α. αυτός που πάσχει από παράνοια. β. παράλογος, τρελός: Έμπλεξα μ΄ έναν παρανοϊκό. παρανοϊκά EΠIPP. [λόγ. παράνο(ια) -ικός μτφρδ. γαλλ. paranoiaque (< paranoia = παράνοια)]

Δηλαδή, ενώ και στα ελληνικά μπορούμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε μεταφορικά _παρανοϊκό _κάποιον που εκδηλώνει παράλογη συμπεριφορά, στα αγγλικά αυτή η παράλογη συμπεριφορά περιορίζεται αποκλειστικά στην καχυποψία όταν λέμε_ he is paranoid._


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2009)

Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you. And, it’s not paranoia if they’re _really_ out to get you!


----------



## sapere_aude (Oct 16, 2009)

Paranoia will destroy ya!


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 16, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you. And, it’s not paranoia if they’re _really_ out to get you!



Κύριε Ζάζουλα, θα μας τρελάνετε;;; 

Παράνοια ή αγχίνοια;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Κύριε Ζάζουλα, θα μας τρελάνετε;;;




```
[B][COLOR=navy]If[/COLOR][/B] My.Language = Language.English.UK [B][COLOR=navy]Then[/COLOR][/B]
  MsgBox("[URL="http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&num=100&q=%22there%27s+a+method+in+my+madness%22&btnG=Search&meta="]There's a method in my madness![/URL]")
[B][COLOR=navy]ElseIf[/COLOR][/B] My.Language = Language.English.US [B][COLOR=navy]Then[/COLOR][/B]
  MsgBox("[URL="http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&num=100&q=%22there%27s+a+method+to+my+madness%22&btnG=Search&meta="]There's a method to my madness![/URL]")
[B][COLOR=navy]Else[/COLOR][/B]
  MsgBox("[URL="http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&safe=off&num=100&q=%22%CE%95%CE%AF%CE%BD%CE%B1%CE%B9+%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%AF+%CE%B1%CF%85%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%AF+%CE%BF%CE%B9+%CE%86%CE%B3%CE%B3%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B9%22&btnG=Search&meta="]Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Άγγλοι![/URL]")
[B][COLOR=navy]End If[/COLOR][/B]
```


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 17, 2009)

Je vous aime, je vous adore
qu' est-ce que vous voulez encore?


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Je vous aime, je vous adore
> qu' est-ce que vous voulez encore?


Aurelia, η θέση είναι ρεζερβέ — κι η Naerdiel έχει πολύ βαρύ χέρι!  Τιιιιιιι μου έλεγες λοιπόν;


----------



## Anni (Oct 17, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αλήθεια, πώς; Σαν το ιμάϊγ; :)



Απλό και ταπεινό "Στεκ"...

Υ.Γ.
Τίποτα δεν φτάνει το ευφάνταστο ιμάιγ ή εμάιγ... :)


----------



## Aurelia (Oct 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Aurelia, η θέση είναι ρεζερβέ — κι η Naerdiel έχει πολύ βαρύ χέρι!  Τιιιιιιι μου έλεγες λοιπόν;



Πλάκα σου κάνω βρε! Κι εγώ έχω τη δική μου τρέλα βλέπεις...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

*Nombre* στα γαλλικά είναι το _νούμερο_, στα ισπανικά το _όνομα_. Λατινογενείς γλώσσες, σου λέει μετά ο άλλος...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 26, 2009)

*epistemology* = *γνωσιολογία* (γαλλ. _théorie de la connaissance_, γερμ. _Erkenntnistheorie_), όχι _επιστημολογία_
*επιστημολογία* = *................* (γαλλ. _épistémologie_, γερμ. _Wissenschaftslehre_), όχι _epistemology_ ούτε (φυσικά!) _scientology_.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 13, 2009)

*Embed* δεν σημαίνει εμπεδώνω.

(Τίποτα δεν είναι αυτονόητο πλέον.)


----------



## anef (Nov 13, 2009)

Zazula said:


> *epistemology* = *γνωσιολογία* (γαλλ. _théorie de la connaissance_, γερμ. _Erkenntnistheorie_), όχι _επιστημολογία_
> *επιστημολογία* = *................* (γαλλ. _épistémologie_, γερμ. _Wissenschaftslehre_), όχι _epistemology_ ούτε (φυσικά!) _scientology_.



Εγώ μέχρι τώρα ήξερα epistemology = επιστημολογία. Π.χ. το Λεξικό Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου (Βασιλείου - Σταματάκης, εκδ. Gutenberg) έτσι το έχει, και ο ορισμός που δίνει αρχίζει ως εξής: 
Ο λόγος περί την επιστήμη. Ο στοχασμός σχετικά με τη δυνατότητα, τη φύση και το περιεχόμενο των πολυάριθμων ειδών της γνώσης. Η κριτική-φιλοσοφική μελέτη της επιστήμης που αφορά τη μεθοδολογία και τη λογική των επιστημών, καθώς και την κίνηση της επιστημονικής σκέψης. *Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται πολλές φορές με την έννοια της θεωρίας της γνώσης και της γνωσιολογίας*.​
Άρα σωστό είναι και το επιστημολογία για το epistemology. O λόγος που γίνεται ίσως το μπέρδεμα είναι (σύμφωνα με το Dictionary of Critical Theory, Penguin, λήμμα epistemology) ότι 
The French philosophical tradition makes a distinction between 'theory of knowledge' and 'epistemology', and defines the latter as the critical study of the principles, hypotheses and findings of the various sciences.​Οπότε οι έλληνες θεωρητικοί, ανάλογα με την παράδοση που ακολουθούν, αγγλοσαξονική ή γαλλική, προφανώς χρησιμοποιούν τη λέξη επιστημολογία με μία από τις δύο (ή και τις δύο; ) έννοιες.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 14, 2009)

Αρχικά να πούμε ότι: *επίσταμαι* = γνωρίζω καλά (κάτι)
Κατ' αναλογία: *επιστημολογία*= ο λόγος περί αυτού το οποίο γνωρίζω καλά

Θυμάμαι ότι όταν ήμουν στη σχολή είχα πάρει ένα μάθημα επιλογής από το Φ-Π που είχε τίτλο "Φιλοσοφία της επιστήμης" και πραγματευόταν ακριβώς αυτό που αναφέρει η anef παραπάνω, δηλ.ήταν κριτική- συγκριτική ανάλυση του επιστημονικού τρόπου σκέψης.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2009)

Εγώ τη Φιλοσοφία της επιστήμης τη θυμάμαι να έχει πολλά μαθηματικά και φυσική μέσα και πολλά ηθικά ερωτήματα για την τεχνολογία. Προφανώς ήμασταν άλλη σχολή.


----------



## Lexoplast (Nov 18, 2009)

*Camera* δεν είναι η *κάμερα*.

camera = φωτογραφική μηχανή
κάμερα = video camera

Αμάν πια με τα κινητά "με κάμερα 5 megapixel". Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2009)

Καλά τα λες, αλλά εγώ στον υπότιτλο μεταξύ "φωτογραφικής μηχανής" και "κάμερας", όπως καταλαβαίνεις θα επιλέξω το δεύτερο για ευνοήτους λόγους. Αν έχω περιθώριο να πω "μηχανή", χωρίς κίνδυνο να θεωρηθεί "μοτοσικλέτα", το επιλέγω επίσης.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 18, 2009)

Ένα ζευγάρι "ψευδόφιλων" λέξεων που είναι συγχρόνως μια ωραία παγίδα για αρχάριους μεταφραστές:

semi-truck = νταλίκα, όχι ημιφορτηγό!






semi-truck





ημιφορτηγό


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2009)

Και για να υπάρχει, το ημιφορτηγό είναι pickup truck :)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 18, 2009)

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι το semi-truck είναι ρυμουλκό (τράκτορας) με ημιρυμουλκούμενο (επικαθήμενο), όχι η έτερη μορφή νταλίκας (όπου το έλκον όχημα είναι κανονικό φορτηγό μετά ρυμουλκουμένου). Ο συνδυασμός ρυμουλκό με ημιρυμουλκούμενο (επικαθήμενο) καλείται και αρθρωτό όχημα. Σχετ. βλ. ΚΟΚ (Ν.2696/1999, ΦΕΚ 57/Α΄/23-03-1999).


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Είδηση στην Ελευθεροτυπία για την αυτοκτονία ενός μοντέλου από την Κορέα:
> 
> _Η Νταούλ Κιμ γεννήθηκε στη Σεούλ στις 31 Μαΐου του 1989. Ξεκίνησε τον *μοντελισμό* το 2006 με εμφανίσεις της στο κορεάτικο Vogue, με το οποίο συνέχισε να συνεργάζεται._
> 
> Προφανώς η Νταούλ βαρέθηκε να είναι τηλεκατευθυνόμενη και την έκανε από το μάταιο τούτο κόσμο...



*Modelling* δεν είναι μόνο ο *μοντελισμός* (the activity of making models of objects such as vehicles or buildings). Είναι και *η δουλειά του μανεκέν ή του φωτομοντέλου* κ.τ.ο. Στην οικονομία και τα μαθηματικά δεν είναι ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο (μη δούμε και κανέναν *_στατιστικό μοντελισμό_ στο τέλος). Είναι η *μοντελοποίηση*.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2009)

*Comic* είναι *κωμικός*, επίθετο και ουσιαστικό (a comic routine, a nightclub comic).

Με κωμικές ιστορίες άρχισαν τα comic strips στις εφημερίδες, που έγιναν αργότερα περιοδικά (_comic book_), αλλά εμείς τα λέμε όλα _κόμικς_.

Οπότε το κείμενο για το _Logicomix_ στους NYT:
Well, this is unexpected — a comic book about the quest for logical certainty in mathematics.
δεν μεταφράζεται:
«Να κάτι αναπάντεχο — ένα *κωμικό βιβλίο* για την αναζήτηση της λογικής βεβαιότητας στα μαθηματικά».

Το συνέλαβε ο Ζαζ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2009)

Τελικά, phylum με την έννοια της ταξινομίας είναι (ή μάλλον :) δεν είναι) το φύλο αλλά η συνομοταξία;
Panadeli; Άλλος; ;)
Τόχει αναφέρει πρώτος ο Ζάζουλας, εδώ:


Zazula said:


> Παράπλευρο ΥΓ#3: Τα φυλή/υποφυλή ως αποδόσεις των tribe/subtribe δεν κατόρθωσα να τα επιβεβαιώσω. Τα βρήκα φύλο/υποφύλο στη βίκι, αλλά νομίζω αυτά αντιστοιχούν μάλλον στα phylum/subphylum (το _phylum_ βέβαια το λέμε συνήθως _συνομοταξία_).


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 1, 2009)

Το φωτογραφικό λεύκωμα (photo album, πολλές φορές και *coffee table book*) δεν είναι leucoma στα Αγγλικά, όπως είδα κάπου σήμερα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 4, 2009)

Η *επωνυμία* "εταιρική ονομασία, φίρμα" δεν είναι *eponymy*.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Ο *cinematographer *στα ελληνικά δεν αποδίδεται "*κινηματογραφιστής*". Μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως οπερατέρ ή διευθυντής φωτογραφίας. Το αν είναι συνώνυμες αυτές οι λέξεις αποτελεί αντικείμενο διαφωνίας μεταξύ εκείνων που χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο cinematographer.

Κινηματογραφιστής ο [kinimatoγrafistís] θηλ. κινηματογραφίστρια [kinimatoγrafístria] : αυτός που ασχολείται με το γύρισμα κινηματογραφικών ταινιών, ιδίως σκηνοθέτης του κινηματογράφου. 

Cinematographer = A photographer who operates a movie camera. Synonyms: cameraman, camera operator.

A cinematographer is one photographing with a motion picture camera (the art and science of which is known as cinematography). The title is generally equivalent to director of photography (DP), used to designate a chief over the camera and lighting crews working on a film, responsible for achieving artistic and technical decisions related to the image. The term cinematographer has been a point of contention for some time now; some professionals insist that it only applies when the director of photography and camera operator are the same person, although this is far from being uniformly the case. To most, cinematographer and director of photography are interchangeable terms.

The English system of camera department hierarchy sometimes firmly separates the duties of the director of photography from that of the camera operator to the point that the DP often has no say whatsoever over more purely operating-based visual elements such as framing. In this case, the DP is often credited as a lighting cameraperson. This system means that the director consults the lighting cameraman for lighting and filtration and the operator for framing and lens choices.

In the American system, which is more widely adopted, the rest of the camera department is subordinate to the DP, who, along with the director, has the final word on all decisions related to both lighting and framing.


----------



## agenis (Feb 9, 2010)

παλινδρομικός και palindromic. Tο ελληνικό αναφέρεται στην κίνηση του πιστονιού ή του πριονιού (μπρος πίσω). Το αγγλικό σε λέξεις-φράσεις που διαβάζονται και ανάποδα (καρκινικές)


----------



## sadebeg (Feb 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βάζουμε κι από άλλες γλώσσες;
> *agrio *στα ισπανικά είναι το ξινό, όχι το άγριο, *profan *στα γερμανικά (και *profane *στα αγγλικά) το βέβηλο, όχι το προφανές.



Στα γαλλικά profane θα λέγαμε το λαϊκό σε αντιδιαστολή με το ιερό ή τον μη μυημένο (http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/profane)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 9, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορεί να αποδοθεί ως οπερατέρ ή διευθυντής φωτογραφίας. Το αν είναι συνώνυμες αυτές οι λέξεις αποτελεί αντικείμενο διαφωνίας



Παλιότερα, στην Ελλάδα και αλλού, ο οπερατέρ (αυτός που χειριζόταν την κάμερα) και ο διευθυντής φωτογραφίας (αυτός που ήταν υπεύθυνος για το φωτισμό της σκηνής, ηθοποιών κλπ και για το σύνολο της φωτογραφίας) ήταν το ίδιο πρόσωπο. Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, ίσως και λόγω Χόλυγουντ, ανάγκης εξειδίκευσης κλπ. αυτοί οι ρόλοι έχουν διαχωριστεί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2010)

Άλλο *epitaph* (επιτύμβιο [επίγραμμα]) και άλλο *επιτάφιος*.
Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2010)

Το *typically* δεν μεταφράζεται αυτομάτως *τυπικά*. Αναλυτικά εδώ.
Ζαζ, φαντάζομαι ότι σου έφυγε ένα βάρος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2010)

Το *peripatetic* είναι _περιπατητικός_ μόνο όταν αναφέρεται στον Περίπατο (τη φιλοσοφική σχολή του Αριστοτέλη) και την περιπατητική φιλοσοφία. Διαφορετικά, σημαίνει *αυτόν που κινείται από τόπο σε τόπο*, τον _*μετακινούμενο*_, τον *περιοδεύοντα *(από Magenta, εδώ). Παράδειγμα: _peripatetic teacher_ μετακινούμενος διδάσκαλος.

Από το OED:

*peripatetic*, a. and n. (pɛrɪpəˈtɛtɪk) 
[a. F. péripatétique (in 14th c. pery-, Hatz.-Darm.), ad. L. peripatēticus belonging to the peripatetic philosophy, a. Gr. περιπατητικός given to walking about, f. περιπατητ-ής one who walks about, f. περί about, around + πατεῖν to tread, to walk; in reference to the custom of Aristotle, who taught while walking in a περίπατος or place for walking in the Lyceum at Athens.] 
A.A adj. 

*2* Walking about or from place to place in connexion with some occupation or calling; itinerant.
   Often humorous, with a glance at sense. 

*1642* Howell _For. Trav._ (Arb.) 13 Peregrination‥may be not improperly called a moving Academy or the true Peripatetique Schoole. *1662 *S. P. _Acc. Latitude Men_ 15 A certain Peripatetick Artificer‥came that way, who under⁓took to mend it. *1768 *Sterne _Sent. Journ._ 13. *1812 *L. Hunt in _Examiner _11 May 301/2 A persecuted and peripatetic lady. *1831 *Carlyle _Sart. Res._ ii. viii, His Peripatetic habits, favourable to Meditation. *1899 *_Allbutt's Syst. Med._ VII. 258 Peripatetic mountebanks used‥to include a goat among their stage properties.​
Από τον Guardian:
It is his [e.g. George Papandreou's] *peripatetic* childhood – he was raised in the US, Sweden, Canada and the UK – that has, say friends, given him the distance to look at Greece with a detachment that is rare among his bickering Balkan compatriots. Also a fluent Swedish speaker, Papandreou has publicly said he would like nothing more than to see his country become the Denmark of the south.​
Ευχαριστώ για την πάσα, τα καλούδια, και την έμπνευση από εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2010)

Ίσως και το _νομαδικός_ σε μερικές περιπτώσεις. Όσο για το _peripatetic childhood_, «παιδικά χρόνια με συνεχείς μετακινήσεις».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ίσως και το _νομαδικός_ σε μερικές περιπτώσεις. Όσο για το _peripatetic childhood_, «παιδικά χρόνια με συνεχείς μετακινήσεις».


pastoralism | pastoralists = νομαδική κτηνοτροφία | μετακινούμενοι κτηνοτρόφοι

(Δεν σε προλαβαίνουμε...:))


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 21, 2010)

Πόσο δύστροπες (στη μετάφραση) μπορούν να είναι μερικές λέξεις Ελληνικής προέλευσης στα Αγγλικά:

*panoply*
1. A splendid or striking array: a panoply of colorful flags. 
2. Ceremonial attire with all accessories: a portrait of the general in full panoply.
3. Something that covers and protects: a porcupine's panoply of quills.
4. The complete arms and armor of a warrior.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/panoply


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2010)

Το toned body δεν μεταφράζεται "τονισμένο σώμα", αλλά σφιχτό, σφριγηλό σώμα. Εξάλλου, υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά ο _μυϊκός τόνος_. Τώρα τελευταία, το βλέπω συνέχεια στα infomercials για όργανα γυμναστικής.
Ton_e (__Physiology_)


The normal state of elastic tension or partial contraction in resting muscles. 
Normal firmness of a tissue or an organ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2010)

Χεχε, εκεί που δεν μπορώ να κατηγορήσω τους οπαδούς τού πολυτονικού, είναι στον μυϊκό τόνο...


----------



## Katsik35 (Apr 27, 2010)

*paragon*

Και μερικές άλλες ψευδόφιλες λέξεις:
Στα αγγλικά, ο paragon δεν είναι ο παράγοντας αλλά το υπόδειγμα, ο τύπος.
Στα γαλλικά, η péripatétienne δεν είναι η οπαδός της περιπατητικής σχολής αλλά η πόρνη (που ασκεί το επάγγελμά της περπατώντας), ενώ ο proxénète δεν είναι ο προξενητής αλλά ο μαστροπός (η εννοιολογική διαφορά δεν είναι τεράστια).
Τέλος, στα ολλανδικά, η apotheek δεν είναι η αποθήκη αλλά το φαρμακείο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2010)

Katsik35 said:


> Τέλος, στα ολλανδικά, η apotheek δεν είναι η αποθήκη αλλά το φαρμακείο.


Σωστός / Σωστή! Και το αγγλικό apothecary (ξεπερασμένο πια) ο φαρμακοποιός και όχι ο αποθηκάριος. 
Επίσης: _apothecaries' system of weights_, τα φαρμακευτικά σταθμά.

Το σχετικό απόσπασμα από το OED:
*apothecary* 2. _spec_. The earlier name for: One who prepared and sold drugs for medicinal purposes—the business now (since about 1800) conducted by a druggist or pharmaceutical chemist. From about 1700 apothecaries gradually took a place as general medical practitioners, and the modern apothecary holds this status legally, by examination and licence of the Apothecaries' Company; but in popular usage the term is archaic.


----------



## Philip (Apr 27, 2010)

Το αποθήκη επίσης έχει γεννήσει
Bodega, Danish term for a small local bar
Bodega, Spanish term for a winery
Bodega, a name for a stockroom in the Philippines
καi boutique


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2010)

Και bottega ιταλικό! Σωστός (χωρίς «σωστή» εσύ).


----------



## StellaP (Apr 27, 2010)

Το pathetic δεν σημαίνει παθητικός, όπως κατ' επανάληψη το έχω δει σε υπότιτλους.


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2010)

Parochial 


 Of, relating to, supported by, or located in a parish.
 Of or relating to parochial schools.
 Narrowly restricted in scope or outlook; provincial: _parochial attitudes._
[Middle English, from Old French, from Late Latin parochiālis, from parochia, diocese. See parish.]

Καμιά σχέση με τις σύγχρονες ελληνικές λέξεις παρέχω, παροχή, παροχέτευση ή συναφείς λέξεις. Αν υπάρχει ετυμολογική σχέση, δεν το γνωρίζω οπότε ας με φωτίσει κάποιος άλλος.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Καμιά σχέση με τις σύγχρονες ελληνικές λέξεις παρέχω, παροχή, παροχέτευση ή συναφείς λέξεις. Αν υπάρχει ετυμολογική σχέση, δεν το γνωρίζω οπότε ας με φωτίσει κάποιος άλλος.


Πάλι από τα ελληνικά (μέσω μακράς διαδρομής), αλλά όχι από το _παρέχω_ — από το _πάροικος_ > _παροικία_ > _parochia_.


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2010)

Για την ακρίβεια λένε ότι προέρχεται από την _παροικία_ με επιρροή από τον _πάροχο_ (_parochus_, person responsible for supplying travelling officials with shelter, fuel, etc., a commissary).


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2010)

Χμμ, πανταχού παρών και τα πάντα παρέχων ο *πάροχος*... 

RHWUD:
*parish* [1250–1300; ME, var. of _parosshe_ < MF _paroisse_ < LL _parochia,_ alter. of _paroecia_ < LGk _paroiki__a,_ deriv. of Gk _pαroikos_ neighbor, (in Christian usage) sojourner (see PAROICOUS); see -IA]


Oxford:
*parish* Also *-roch(e)*. ME. [AN, OFr. _paroche_ and (O)Fr. _paroisse_ f. eccl.L _parochia_ alt. (after _parochus_ public purveyor f. Gk _parokhos_) of _paroechia_ f. Gk _paroikia_ sojourning, f. as PARA-1 + _oikos_ dwelling, house.]


Dictionnaire Le Littré
*paroisse* Bourguig. barôche ; provenç. parrochia, parroquia ; espagn. parroquia ; ital. parrochia ; du lat. parochia, qu'on trouve dans saint Jérôme et Isidone, altéré (par confusion avec un dérivé du grec, celui qui fournit les choses nécessaires), de paroecia, paroisse, qui est dans saint Augustin et qui vient du grec, voisinage, du grec, près, et, maison.


----------



## pidyo (May 5, 2010)

Η πορεία από το παροικία και το πάροχος στην paroisse αναλυτικά εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2010)

pleura είναι ο υπεζωκώς (υπεζωκότας) και όχι τα πλευρά


----------



## nickel (Jun 13, 2010)

Το αγγλικό *toast* (_a slice of toast, a piece of toast_) μεταφράζεται _φρυγανιά_.






*toasted sandwich*

Χρειάστηκε το λάθος στα Νέα («Ο JFK έφαγε τοστ πριν τον δολοφονήσουν») για να το θυμηθούμε.

Παραθέτω τη χορταστική (γιαμ-γιαμ) περιγραφή του ΛΝΕΓ:
*τοστ (το)* {άκλ.} σάντουιτς που αποτελείται από δύο τετράγωνες φέτες ψωμιού αλειμμένες εσωτερικά με βούτυρο, ανάμεσα στις οποίες υπάρχουν λεπτές φέτες τυριού και ζαμπόν (και άλλα συνοδευτικά) και οι οποίες ψήνονται σε ειδική ηλεκτρική συσκευή (τοστιέρα): _κρύο | ζεστό | καλοψημένο | άψητο | απλό τοστ || τοστ με ντομάτα || κάνω | ψήνω | φτειάχνω ένα τοστ || ψωμί για τοστ_ (καθεμιά από τις λεπτές, τετράγωνες φέτες ψωμιού, που διατίθενται σε ειδική συσκευασία στο εμπόριο). — (υποκ.) τοστάκι (το).
[ΕΤΥΜ. < αγγλ. toast < μέσ. αγγλ. to(o)sten < μέσ. γαλλ. toster < δημώδ. λατ. »tostare < λατ. tostus, μτχ. τ. τού p. torrere «ψήνω, φρυγανίζω»].​
Στα αγγλικά αυτό είναι *toasted sandwich*. (Στη Νέα Ζηλανδία _toastie_ και στην Ολλανδία _tosti_, λέει η Wikipedia.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2010)

*anecdotal* (π.χ. evidence) δεν είναι ανεκδοτολογική (ούτε με κάποιον τρόπο αστεία) μαρτυρία, αλλά συνήθως *αναξιόπιστη* μαρτυρία.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2010)

Δηλαδή συνώνυμο του untrustworthy και του unreliable? Το βρίσκω κάπως απότομο (άσε που και το _μαρτυρία_ για το evidence δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητο):

Dictionary.com:
based on personal observation, case study reports, or random investigations rather than systematic scientific evaluation: _anecdotal evidence_.

Το in.gr δίνει: (για μαρτυρίες κτλ.) _αμφισβητούμενης ακρίβειας ή αξιοπιστίας_, η δε Wikipedia δίνει δύο σημασίες, με τη δεύτερη να μην καλύπτεται από το _αναξιόπιστη_:

The expression anecdotal evidence has two distinct meanings.

(1) Evidence in the form of an anecdote or hearsay is called anecdotal if there is doubt about its veracity; the evidence itself is considered untrustworthy.

(2) Evidence, which may itself be true and verifiable, used to deduce a conclusion which does not follow from it, usually by generalizing from an insufficient amount of evidence. For example "my grandfather smoked like a chimney and died healthy in a car crash at the age of 99" does not disprove the proposition that "smoking markedly increases the probability of cancer and heart disease at a relatively early age". In this case, the evidence may itself be true, but does not warrant the conclusion.

In both cases the *conclusion* [τα παχιά δικά μου] is unreliable; it may not be untrue, but it doesn't follow from the "evidence".

Evidence can be anecdotal in both senses: "Goat yogurt prolongs life: I heard that a man in a mountain village who ate only yogurt lived to 120."

και μετά συνεχίζει ως εξής:

The term is often used in contrast to scientific evidence, such as evidence-based medicine, which are types of formal accounts. Some anecdotal evidence does not qualify as scientific evidence because its nature prevents it from being investigated using the scientific method.

και ακολουθείται από ολόκληρο άρθρο. Το δε Wictionary λέει κάτι που μοιάζει με του dictionary.com:

A limited selection of examples which support or refute an argument, but which are not supported by scientific or statistical analysis.

Τελικά, γιατί όχι _ανεκδοτολογική/περιπτωσιολογική απόδειξη/επιχειρήματα/συλλογιστική/προσέγγιση_ κττ., αφού και στα ελληνικά η λέξη ανέκδοτο μόνο πολύ πρόσφατα, θαρρώ, πήρε την έννοια της αστείας ιστοριούλας;


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το αγγλικό *toast* (_a slice of toast, a piece of toast_) μεταφράζεται _φρυγανιά_.


Μήπως toast είναι η φέτα ψωμιού που την ψήνουμε σε φρυγανιέρα και όχι η έτοιμη αγοραστή φρυγανιά; Γενικά, μπορείς, Master, να μας εξηγήσεις τη διαφορά toast και rusk, όταν το rusk δεν σημαίνει παξιμάδι; Γιατί από τα αντίστοιχα άρθρα της Wikipedia διαπίστωσα μια κάπως φλου κατάσταση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2010)

*On toast:*

Το αγγλικό _toast_ είναι η ελληνική _φρυγανιά_, αλλά και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε πρώτα απ' όλα να κάνουμε με τη φρυγανισμένη φέτα ψωμιού, τη φρέσκια φρυγανιά, τη φρυγανιά της ώρας, όχι του εμπορίου. Αποκεί και πέρα χωρίζουν οι δρόμοι μας.

Το _French toast_ είναι _αβγοφέτες_ (κι ας έχουν γεμίσει οι μεταφραστικές σκατομηχανές το διαδίκτυο με «γαλλική φρυγανιά»). _Γαλλική φρυγανιά_ είναι η λεπτή _Melba toast_ (που, όπως και το _πες μελμπά_, είναι δημιούργημα του Εσκοφιέ προς τιμήν της Αυστραλέζας σοπράνο Νέλης/Νέλι Μέλμπα — δαεμάνε, ανάλαβε ένα μουσικογαστρονομικό νήμα). 

Στις φρυγανιές του εμπορίου ο Παπαδόπουλος έχει διεθνώς τη μεγαλύτερη γκάμα και εδώ είναι η αγγλική σελίδα του με τα _wheat rusks_ και τα _rye rusks_. Που μπορεί κάλλιστα να είναι και τεράστια παξιμάδια. (Δεν αποτελεί τάξη μεγέθους το rusk. Αυτό που εμείς λέμε φρυγανιά του εμπορίου είναι το γερμανικό _Zwieback_, ο διπυρίτης.) Οι φρυγανιές του εμπορίου μπορεί ωστόσο να ονομάζονται και _toast_ και _toasted bread_, αλλά δεν είμαι άνθρωπος του σουπερμάρκετ και δεν ξέρω τι προτιμά η αγορά, που είναι πνιγμένη στα αρτίδια.

Κάποια κυρία θα πρέπει να μας πει και για τη γαλέτα, την τριμμένη φρυγανιά και τα crumbs.

Πάντως, δεν νιώθω καθόλου σαν Master σ' αυτό το θέμα (δεν είμαι toastmaster, δηλαδή :) ).

_*On anecdotal:*_
Μου έχει δημιουργηθεί η εντύπωση ότι το ελληνικό _ανεκδοτολογικός_ και το αγγλικό _anecdotal_ συγκλίνουν στις σημασιολογικές αποχρώσεις και, όσο περισσότερο ασχολούμαστε με τα αγγλικά, τόσο αυτές οι δύο ακολουθούν βίους παράλληλους. Για όλα φταίει ο Προκόπιος με τα Ανέκδοτά του.

Το _apocryphal_ το έχουμε πιάσει;


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2010)

Toast είναι και η έτοιμη φρυγανιά, π.χ. melba toast η λεπτή φρυγανίτσα. Απλά οι αγγλοσάξωνες δεν αγοράζουν φρυγανιές, φρυγανίζουν το ψωμί τους μόνοι τους. 
Rusk είναι το παξιμάδι και το τριμμένο που χρησιμοποιείται στη μαγειρκή νομίζω στα ελληνικά το λέμε γαλέτα


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2010)

Έγραφα μαζί με τον Νίκελ Να προσθέσω ότι το τριμμένο ψωμί (φρέσκο) χρησιμοποιείται στην αγγλική μαγειρική όπως η τριμμένη φρυγανιά Εγώ πάντως την τριμένη φρυγανιά λεω bread crumbs κι έτσι τη ζητώ.
Επίσης στην αγγλική αγορά κυκλοφορεί το ακόλουθο προιόν:


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> δεν είμαι toastmaster, δηλαδή :)


Ε, αρκέσου στο Συμποσίαρχε! :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...] _Γαλλική φρυγανιά_ είναι η λεπτή _Melba toast_ (που, όπως και το _πες μελμπά_, είναι δημιούργημα του Εσκοφιέ προς τιμήν της Αυστραλέζας σοπράνο Νέλης/Νέλι Μέλμπα — δαεμάνε, ανάλαβε ένα μουσικογαστρονομικό νήμα).
> [...]


 
Προς το παρόν:
Dame Nellie Melba, footage first radio broadcast in the UK​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2010)

Το radish δεν είναι ραδίκι αλλά ραπάνι/ρεπάνι (νήμα εδώ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

Προσοχή στα κολλέγια!

Όταν το αγγλικό βιβλίο αναφέρεται σε έναν Ιταλό ιερέα που δίδασκε σε _«ένα τοπικό κολλέγιο»_ στα μέσα του 19ου αιώνα _(In 1841, when Father Eugenio Barsanti was lecturing in science at a local college...)_ είναι πολύ πιθανό (όπως εδώ) να εννοεί κάποιο *τοπικό οικοτροφείο* (boarding school) γιατί το εκπαιδευτικό collegio στα ιταλικά είναι συνήθως ένα εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα για τα φτωχά παιδιά.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2010)

To αγγλ. _liquor_ δεν σημαίνει «λικέρ» (όπως το είδα σε υπότιτλο στην τηλεόραση). Το _λικέρ_ αποδίδει το _liqueur_, όχι το _liquor_.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2010)

Το αγγλ. _receptionist_ αναφέρεται στον υπάλληλο (1) της ρεσεψιόν ξενοδοχείου ή πλοίου, ή (2) της υποδοχής γραφείου (εταιρείας κλπ). Η παγιωμένη χρήση τής ελλην. λ. _ρεσεψιονίστ_ αφορά μόνον την πρώτη από τις δύο προαναφερθείσες περιπτώσεις (δηλ. τον ξενοδοχοϋπάλληλο) και για τη δεύτερη χρήση λέμε και γράφουμε «υπάλληλος υποδοχής» ή ακόμη και (συνεκδ.) «γραμματέας». Κι αυτό από υπότιτλο το τσίμπησα, όπου κάποιος έλεγε: «Ήταν ρεσεψιονίστ μου για δύο χρόνια» κι εννοούσε στο γραφείο του, όχι σε κάποιο ξενοδοχείο του.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2010)

*lymphatic* = (ιατρ.) λεμφικός | (μτφ.) νωθρός, πλαδαρός.
*λυμφατικός* = (ιατρ., αντί του _λεμφικός_) lymphatic | (μτφ.) frail, feeble, weak, ailing, sickly, emaciated, anaemic, bloodless.

Περισσότερα, εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 21, 2010)

Μια που έγινε σχετική αναφορά στο μπλογκ του 40ακου αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να το έχουμε πει εδώ..
Plinth είναι το βάθρο και όχι ο πλίνθος ή το πλινθίο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μια που έγινε σχετική αναφορά στο μπλογκ του 40ακου[...]


«40*ά*κου», παρακαλώ, όπως «20*ού*». :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2010)

agenis said:


> παλινδρομικός και palindromic. Tο ελληνικό αναφέρεται στην κίνηση του πιστονιού ή του πριονιού (μπρος πίσω). Το αγγλικό σε λέξεις-φράσεις που διαβάζονται και ανάποδα (καρκινικές)


...καρκινικές ή _*παλίνδρομες*_ (προσοχή!) :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2010)

*Galactic*, όταν έχει να κάνει με αστρονομία (όπερ και συνηθέστερο) > _γαλαξιακός_, όχι _γαλακτικός_.
Ομοίως, *intergalactic* > _διαγαλαξιακός_, όχι _διαγαλακτικός_.

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=78847


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2010)

*Taxonomy*. *Ταξινομία*, όχι *_ταξονομία_. Να ακούμε και τους φίλους μας τους Γάλλους καμιά φορά. Όπως λέμε και εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3430


----------



## Earion (Sep 3, 2010)

*Defterology*. Δεν έχει σε τίποτα να κάνει με το _δεύτερος _ούτε με ...κοινοβουλευτικές διαδικασίες. Είναι βοηθητικός κλάδος των οθωμανικών σπουδών και ασχολείται με την έρευνα και μελέτη των *τεφτεριών *της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας, δηλαδή καταγραφών πληθυσμού και οικονομικών πόρων στις διάφορες επαρχίες της επικράτειας από τις διοικητικές υπηρεσίες. _Τεφτέρι_, εκ του _difter_, κι αυτό πάλι από το ελληνικό _διφθέρα _(με αραβική μεσολάβηση). Άλλο ένα πασίγνωστο γλωσσικό αντιδάνειο. Επομένως; *Τεφτερολογία *ή *διφθερολογία*;

Θησαυρός πληροφοριών τα αρχεία της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας, μέχρι τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες σχεδόν άγνωστα, απρόσιτα και ανεκμετάλλευτα. Ευτυχώς εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό εγκύπτουν οι ερευνητές με ζήλο σκαπανέως και μας προσφέρουν πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα. Γιατί τα λέω αυτά; Μα γιατί εδώ στη Λεξιλογία έχουμε τον αρμοδιότερο όλων να μιλήσει γι' αυτό. Κάποιον εθισμένο στις καταδύσεις. Στα αρχεία εννοώ, όχι σε νιπτήρες. Τα λέω καλά;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 6, 2010)

*typify*

1. (transitive) To embody, exemplify; to represent by an image, form, model, or resemblance.
_His attitude typifies the attitude of young people today._
2. (transitive) To portray stereotypically.
_ The angry captain typified all new sailors as incompetent._
3. (transitive, sciences) To serve as a typical or reference specimen.
_The chosen specimen typifies plants belonging to that species._​
*τυποποιώ*
*1α*. παράγω σε μεγάλες ποσότητες βιομηχανικά προϊόντα, σύμφωνα με ένα υπόδειγμα που καθορίζει την ποιότητα, το μέγεθος, το είδος συσκευασίας κτλ. |*β. *οργανώνω τη λειτουργία μιας βιομηχανίας, έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να εφαρμόζω ενιαίες μεθόδους εργασίας. 
*2.* διαμορφώνω κπ. ή κτ. σύμφωνα με ένα ορισμένο πρότυπο, χωρίς να αφήνω περιθώρια ελεύθερης δημιουργίας, πρωτοτυπίας.​
Κατά τη γνώμη μου, λοιπόν, το _typify_ θα μεταφραζόταν στα ελληνικά καλύτερα με περίφραση, π.χ. _είμαι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα_, ενώ το _τυποποιώ_ θα μεταφραζόταν στα αγγλικά με το standardize. 

Απορία: Θα συμφωνούσατε μαζί μου ως προς το ότι το παραπάνω είναι χαρακτηριστικό ζεύγος ψευδόφιλων λέξεων;


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2010)

Earion said:


> *Defterology*. Δεν έχει σε τίποτα να κάνει με το _δεύτερος _ούτε με ...κοινοβουλευτικές διαδικασίες. Είναι βοηθητικός κλάδος των οθωμανικών σπουδών και ασχολείται με την έρευνα και μελέτη των *τεφτεριών *της Οθωμανικής Αυτοκρατορίας, δηλαδή καταγραφών πληθυσμού και οικονομικών πόρων στις διάφορες επαρχίες της επικράτειας από τις διοικητικές υπηρεσίες. _Τεφτέρι_, εκ του _difter_, κι αυτό πάλι από το ελληνικό _διφθέρα _(με αραβική μεσολάβηση). Άλλο ένα πασίγνωστο γλωσσικό αντιδάνειο. Επομένως; *Τεφτερολογία *ή *διφθερολογία*;
> 
> [...]


 
Αγαπητέ Εάριον,

Με τον καφέ εδά μ' έκαμες
να ψάχνω τα δεφτέρια,
ν' ανασκαλεύγω δίκτυα
να μάσω τα χαμπέρια. :)

Η αντιστρέψιμη _Δεφτερολογία_ απορρίπτεται ασυζητητί;

Γιατί τα λεξικά το έχουν τεφτέρι (π.χ. ΛΚΝ):
*τεφτέρι* το [teftéri] O44 *:* *1. *(παρωχ.) τετράδιο για λογαριασμούς ή σημειώσεις. *2. *(μειωτ.) αρχείο δημόσιας αρχής· κιτάπι: _Δεν τον βρήκαν γραμμένο στα τεφτέρια τους. _ΦP _γράφω* κπ. / κτ. στα παλιά μου τα τεφτέρια·_ ΣYN ΦP _γράφω κπ. / κτ. στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια. _[αντδ. < τουρκ. tefter, defter _-ι _< αραβ. diftar < αρχ. _διφθέρα _στη σημ.: `γραφική ύλη΄ (πρβ. μσν. _δεφτέρι _συμφυρ. του υποκορ. _διφθέριον _& τουρκ. tefter)]

αλλά σε όλη την Ελλάδα είναι ακόμα διαδεδομένο και το δεφτέρι.








Ταχιά στην κρίσι τοῦ θεοῦ 
ἁποῦ δά πά κριθοῦμε 
νά φέρῃς τά τεφτέρια σου 
νά ξεμολοηθοῦμε.
http://www.xanthi.ilsp.gr/mnemeia/deltiodetail.aspx?deltioid=3209


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2010)

Καλή είναι η παρατήρησή σου, Δαεμάνε, αλλά αν είναι να αρχίσουμε να μαλώνουμε με τρεις όρους στο τραπέζι (_δεφτερολογία, τεφτερολογία, διφθερολογία_) και απόφαση να μην παίρνουμε, εγώ θα αντιπροτείνω το άπαξ λεγόμενον _καταστιχολογία_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2010)

Τα μαύρα τα τεφτέρια σου
θέλω να τ' αποφύγω·
εγώ ιδέα έριξα
να κουβεντιάσω λίγο.

Παρεμπ, ο συνδυασμός καταστιχολογίας και GIS μου φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιδέα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 6, 2010)

Καταστιχολογία ψηφίζω, μου φαίνεται. 
(τώρα βέβαια, το _defterology_ χρησιμοποιείται νομίζω σπάνια και μάλλον κάπως, πώς να το πω, "παιχνιδιάρικα", νομίζω μόνο από ένα συγγραφέα και μόνο σε τίτλους άρθρων, και πάντα σε εισαγωγικά...)
[Earion, είδα τη σπόντα, αυτή τη βδομάδα όμως είμαι λίγο αλλού...]


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

daeman said:


> organic = οργανικός, κ.α.
> αλλά organic products = βιολογικά προϊόντα



organic farming, organic products = βιολογική γεωργία, βιολογικά προϊόντα

Υπάρχει, άρα το ξαναλέμε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

*garnish* = γαρνίρω, στολίζω: _Garnish the fish with lemon slices._
*garner* = συγκεντρώνω, σταχυολογώ (πληροφορίες): _His lawyer has garnered considerable evidence in his defence._ | _the unreliability of information garnered from torture._


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 17, 2010)

Συγχωρήστε με αν έχει ειπωθεί παραπάνω, αλλά είναι πρωί και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τα προηγούμενα 100 ποστ για να το δω. 
Αντιγράφω από τον πρόλογο του μεταφραστή, του συναδέλφου πλέον Γιώργου Φλώρου, στο _Ορολογία της Μετάφρασης_ των Jean Delisle, Hannelore Lee-Jahnke, Monique C. Cormier, επιμ., Εκδόσεις Μεσόγειος, Ελληνικά Γράμματα-Πανεπιστήμιο Κύπρου. 

"...ο γνωστός όρος faux amis αποδόθηκε ως *ψευδοφίλιες *λέξεις και όχι ως _ψευδόφιλες _λέξεις ή _ψευδόφιλα_, κατά παράβαση της υπάρχουσας βιβλιογραφίας, εφόσον κρίθηκε ότι το επίθετο _ψευδόφιλος _παραπέμπει στο φίλος του ψεύδους (κατά το υδρόφιλος) και όχι στην ψευδή "φιλία", όπως το πρωτότυπο." 

Καλημέρα!


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2010)

Είναι σωστός αυτός ο συλλογισμός; 
Ποιος το έκρινε ότι ψευδόφιλος σημαίνει "φίλος του ψεύδους"; Το ότι χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως με τη σημασία "ψεύτικος φίλος" δεν παίζει ρόλο;
Άλλωστε, η σημασία "φίλος του ψεύδους" αποδίδεται με τη λέξη "φιλοψευδής" που την έχει και ο Όμηρος.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

Σε συγχωρούμε, Az, γιατί η επανάληψη κακό δεν κάνει (ενίοτε μπορεί να είναι και μαμά της μάθησης), αλλά οπωσδήποτε δεν χρειάζεται να διαβάσεις τα πάντα — αρκεί μια αναζήτηση.

Μπορείς να δεις μάλιστα ότι περισσότερη διάδοση έχει ο όρος στο διαδίκτυο από μένα παρά από τους συντάκτες της _Ορολογίας της μετάφρασης_. Ωστόσο, προτιμώ το σαφέστατο _ψευτοφίλες_. Αποδίδει και τις _faux amis_ και τις _fausses amies_.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 17, 2010)

Μα δεν το έβαλα για να δημιουργήσω εντυπώσεις... ούτε για να πω ότι συμφωνώ... απλώς δεν το είδα στον τίτλο και είπα να το δούμε και αυτό.

Απλή παράθεση ήταν επειδή έτυχε να ψάχνω κάτι σε αυτό το βιβλίο και το διάβασα, γι' αυτό και δεν έκανα και αναζήτηση. Ακόμα καφέ δεν έχω πιει και θα άρχιζα έρευνα στο Google;


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Ακόμα καφέ δεν έχω πιει και θα άρχιζα έρευνα στο Google;


Θες να πεις ότι δεν έχεις ακόμα εκσυγχρονίσει τις προτεραιότητές σου; :)


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 17, 2010)

Επειδή κι εμένα με δέρνει η ίδια βαρεμάρα και δεν έχω το κουράγιο να ξαναδώ τί έχουμε πει 100τόσα σχόλια πιο πριν, ας διακινδυνέψω να επαναλάβω πράγματα που έχουμε ήδη επισημάνει.
Το "ψευδόφιλος" μου φαίνεται μια χαρά για τη συγκεκριμένη σημασιολογική χρήση, καθώς:

- στα ελληνικά, το αντικείμενο της φιλίας/ αγάπης κ.λπ. αποτελεί κατά κανόνα το δεύτερο συνθετικό της λέξης: λέμε φιλαλήθης (και όχι αληθόφιλος), φιλόμουσος, φιλόζωος, φιλοχρήματος. Κι επίσης φιλονικία, φιλοδοξία κ.ο.κ. Οι κατασκευές στις οποίες το αντικείμενο προηγείται είτε είναι σχετικά πρόσφατες (π.χ. ρωσόφιλος.αμερικανόφιλος), είτε εξελληνισμένες εκδοχές λέξεων ξένης προέλευσης που φτιάχτηκαν με ελληνικά υλικά (π.χ. ζωόφιλος, παιδόφιλος).

- η χρήση του επιθέτου φίλιος αποτελεί επιστροφή σε απολιθώματα του παρελθόντος (ΟΚ, οι φίλιες δυνάμεις ή τα φίλια πυρά χρησιμοποιούνται πάντα, αλλά σε συγκεκριμένο κοντέξτ). Πώς θα μας φαινόταν ο ψευδοφιλικός; [προσωπικά δεν με ξετρελαίνει]

Τεσπα, ίσως λέω τα πράγματα με αοριστίες και ανακρίβειες (δεν είμαι και σε τοπ φόρμα), αλλά δεν βλέπω γιατί ο κίνδυνος σύγχυσης είναι ντε και καλά τεράστιος εν προκειμένω. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει κατοχυρωθεί κάτι με τρόπο που να απαγορεύει τη χρήση του ψευδόφιλου για τον ζητούμενο σκοπό.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 17, 2010)

Πριν από λίγο, μίλησα με τον Γιώργο Φλώρο. Θα ξεκαθαρίσουν πολλά για το θέμα αυτής της επιλογής εν καιρώ. Θα επανέλθω με το επιχείρημα της άλλης πλευράς δηλαδή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 18, 2010)

Άλλες γλώσσες παίζουνε, ή μόνο εγγλέζικα? Αν παίζουνε σας έχω λίγα ισπανικούλια:

periódico = εφημερίδα (και όχι περιοδικό)
carta = γράμμα, επιστολή (και όχι κάρτα)
galleta = μπισκότο (και όχι γαλέτα)
bizcocho = κέικ (και όχι μπισκότο)
sin embargo = παρ' όλα αυτά (και όχι "χωρίς εμπάργκο", όπως είπε μια συμμαθήτριά μου στο μάθημα)

Ουφ, συγγνώμη, μόλις πρόσεξα ότι το νήμα είναι τεράστιο και δεν διάβασα όλα τα σχόλια... ελπίζω να μην είμαι εκτός θέματος και να μην επανέλαβα κάτι που έχει ειπωθεί, αν είναι έτσι, σβήστε το σχόλιό μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2010)

Καλά είσαι, δεν έχεις σταθμεύσει και μπροστά σε γκαράζ άλλωστε. Αλλά διάβασε και κάποια προηγούμενα, όπως αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2010)

Από εδώ: http://glotta.ntua.gr/publications/giorgos%20trapalis-et-al.pdf.


Ο όρος *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ονο[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]μ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]αστικό λεξικό [/FONT]*είναι ένας ελληνικός όρος ο οποίος μπορεί να προκαλέσει προβλήματα σε σχέση με τη διεθνή ορολογία, αφού ο όρος *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]onomastic dictionary [/FONT]*αντιστοιχεί στα Ελληνικά στον όρο *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ονο[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]μ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ατολογικό λεξικό [/FONT]*και ο κλάδος *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]onomastics [/FONT]*στον όρο *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ονο[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]μ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ατολογία[/FONT]*. Τα _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]ονο[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]μ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]αστικά λεξικά [/FONT]_έλκουν την ονομασία τους από το πρώτο τέτοιο λεξικό της Αρχαιότητας, το _[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]Ονο[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]μ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Italic]αστικόν [/FONT]_του Πολυδεύκη. Στη διεθνή ορολογία οι θησαυροί και τα λεξικά συνωνύμων ανήκουν στον κλάδο _onomasiology_ και ονομάζονται _onomasiological dictionaries_. Σύμφωνα με τους Hartmann-James (1998) ένα *[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ονο[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]μ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ασιολογικό [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]/ [/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]ονο[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]μ[/FONT][FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]αστικό λεξικό [/FONT]*οδηγεί τον χρήστη από σχετικά γνωστές έννοιες σε σχετικά λιγότερο οικείες λέξεις, σε αντίθεση με ένα σημασιολογικό λεξικό το οποίο ερμηνεύει σχετικώς άγνωστες λέξεις με γνωστές.
​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2010)

Απλώς θέλει λίγη προσοχή:

Αυτό που λέμε εμείς (και ο ΗΛΠΑΠ) τρόλεϊ, είναι trolleybus. Σκέτα trolley ή trolley car (AE) μπορεί συχνά να είναι τραμ.

(Το άρθρο στη γουίκη έχει ενδιαφέρον. Έχει τίτλο Tram, στη URL αναφέρεται με το συνώνυμο Streetcar, και από την αρχή αρχή κιόλας προσπαθει να ξεμπλέξει με τα tramcar, trolleycar κοκ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Το άρθρο στη γουίκη έχει ενδιαφέρον. Έχει τίτλο Tram, στη URL αναφέρεται με το συνώνυμο Streetcar, και από την αρχή αρχή κιόλας προσπαθει να ξεμπλέξει με τα tramcar, trolleycar κοκ).


Μια μικρή διόρθωση: ο τίτλος στη URL μπορεί να είναι ό,τι ζήτησε ο χρήστης, αρκεί να υπάρχει αναδρομολόγηση προς τη σελίδα. Ο κανονικός τίτλος, η κανονική URL, είναι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tram
Αν πας μέσω αναζήτησης για Streetcar, αλλάζει η URL αλλά κάτω από το Tram γράφει:
(Redirected from *Streetcar*)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2010)

*august* (επίθ.) = σεβαστός, σεπτός, μεγαλοπρεπής || υψηλής καταγωγής.
Καμία σχέση (πέρα από τη μακρινή κοινή λατινική καταγωγή) με Αύγουστο (τον μήνα), αυγουστιάτικα φεγγάρια, έρωτες του Αυγούστου κλπ.

Για την ετυμολογία, από εδώ:
*august *1660s, from L. augustus "venerable," probably originally "consecrated by the augurs, with favorable auguries" (_see _augur); or else "that which is increased" (_see _augment).


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2010)

Και μια παρατήρηση για τις αγγλικές λέξεις:
Ο μήνας προφέρεται [όγκεστ] και ο σεβαστός [ογκάστ].


----------



## JimAdams (Oct 22, 2010)

Έχει πλάκα ωστόσο η ηχητική ομοιότητα του ισπανικού _aunque_ με το δικο μας _αν και_ (που αυτό σημαίνει, εξάλλου). 

Ουπς....μην δίνω ιδέες σε τίποτα Γκας Πορτοκάλους! Μπαρδόν...Γκαθ Πορτοκάλο, εννοούσα


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καλά είσαι, δεν έχεις σταθμεύσει και μπροστά σε γκαράζ άλλωστε.


Αφού είναι έτσι, σας χαρίζω και τα

cordel = σπάγγος (και όχι κορδέλα)
plátano = μπανάνα (το πλατάνι είναι plátano de India)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 1, 2010)

Κι ένα σχετικό-άσχετο ανέκδοτο: 

Ο δάσκαλος αγγλικών στη Λάρισα μαθαίνει στα παιδάκια τους μήνες.
- Γινάρς: Τζάνιουαρι. Φλιβάρς: Φέμπρουαρι. Μάρτς: ους έχ'.

Αν κι εδώ είναι vrais amis.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2010)

*austerity* (στις μέρες που ζούμε) λιτότητα, (πιο πιθανό από) αυστηρότητα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Για να σας προσγειώσω,
> *αγρονόμος* - *agronomist*



Επειδή έτσι ξεκρέμαστο μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξήγηση:

agronomist (ή agrologist) είναι ο _γεωπόνος_

για τα αγρονόμος/αγροφύλακας, από το agrarian police που βρήκα στον ιστότοπο του υπουργείου, θα υπέθετα agrarian policeman.

(πάντως όχι rural policeman που μεταφράζει ο γκούγκλης, αυτή είναι η χωροφυλακή --δείτε π.χ. τη φωτογραφία εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2010)

Για τον αγροφύλακα θα πρότεινα να ανοίξεις νήμα.

*svelte* = λυγερόκορμος
Όχι σβέλτος, που έχει σχέση με ευελιξία και _ταχύτητα_.


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2010)

Η χωροφυλακή κατά τα ελληνικά ειωθότα, δηλαδή ένοπλη ημιστρατιωτική δύναμη επιβολής του νόμου (που σχηματίζει αποσπάσματα για να κυνηγήσει ληστές, που ξετρυπώνει φυγόστρατους κρυμμένους στο πηγάδι, που πιάνει όμηρους τους συγγενείς για να παραδοθούν οι καταδιωκόμενοι, και άλλα παρόμοια) αντιστοιχεί στην Constabulary. Άρα ο ευσταλής χωροφύλακας που μας έδειξες έιναι constable.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2010)

Για την ελληνική χωροφυλακή δεν λέμε Gendarmerie; Λόγω σχέσης με τους Γάλλους;


----------



## Earion (Nov 18, 2010)

Για την αγροφυλακή, που είναι άοπλη και επιχειρεί σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο, δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ κάτι αξιοπρεπές πλην του όρου rural police με τον οποίο το ίδιο το Υπουργείο Γεωργίας μεταφράζει το σώμα στην αγγλόφωνη σελίδα του.

Αλλού όμως η rural police απλώς κόβει κλήσεις για παράνομο παρκάρισμα σε χωράφια...!

Νίκελ, ναι, το Gendarmerie χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο. Αλλά ήμουν ακριβής: αναζήτησα την αντιστοιχία του στη βρετανική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2010)

Το ΛΚΝ δίνει ότι το _αγροφύλακας_ είναι σημασιολογικό δάνειο από το γαλλικό _garde champêtre_. Η γουίκη, στο σχετικό λήμμα, εξηγεί:

A *garde champêtre* (Forest Guard) (English: ranger) is a combination of _forest ranger_, _game warden_ and _police officer_ in certain towns. They report to the local mayor. Many of these officers wear green uniforms and many carry firearms. They fall under the general supervision of the French Gendarmerie.​
Μια και η αγροφυλακή ως κρατική υπηρεσία επιφορτισμένη με την αγροτική ασφάλεια ιδρύθηκε από τους Βαυαρούς το 1835, φαντάζομαι ότι θα ήταν στα πρότυπα των Gendarmerie που είχαν τον έλεγχο της υπαίθρου και στις νότιες γερμανικές χώρες (αυτό τουλάχιστον ξέρω από τις, πολύ συγγενικές με τις βαυαρικές, αυστριακές συνήθειες). Υποθέτω ότι συστάθηκε ξεχωριστό σώμα για να ενσωματώσει τους δραγάτες της εξουσιαστικής τετράδας των χωριών (προέδρος, παπάς, δάσκαλος, δραγάτης).

Από το 1923 μέχρι το 1984, που καταργήθηκε, η αγροφυλακή ακολουθούσε οργανωτικά τη χωροφυλακή και άρα είναι λογική κάποια σχετικη σύγχυση.

Ο όρος *αγροφύλακας *έχει δύο έννοιες: του *φύλακα των αγρών*, του *δραγάτη *(επίσης γλωσσικά ενδιαφέρουσα λέξη) και του *βαθμού του σώματος*. ΛΚΝ και Πάπυρος δίνουν και τις δύο σημασίες, το Μείζον δίνει στο λήμμα αγροφύλακας μόνο τον υπαξιωματικό, αλλά επεξηγεί τον δραγάτη ως αγροφύλακα, ενώ στο ΛΝΕΓ δεν υπάρχει ξεχωριστό λήμμα (ο όρος εμφανίζεται μόνο ως παράγωγο της αγροφυλακής).

Για τον *δραγάτη*, η Magenta προτείνει και το _hayward_, αλλά αυτή ήταν πάλι μια διαφορετική ειδικότητα, αφού κυρίως έλεγχαν τους φράχτες. Για τους όρους που δίνει το λήμμα της γουίκη, πιο πάνω, έχουμε ανάλογους ελληνικούς (έστω και αν όχι με 100% ίδιο περιεχόμενο): forest ranger = δασοφύλακας, game warden = θηροφύλακας.

Για τον βαθμό του σώματος, βρήκα εδώ την απόδοση _Agrarian Police Constable_, που προφανώς θα προέρχεται από κάποια ελληνική πηγή (αν κρίνω από τους μεταγραμμένους όρους), την οποία ομως δεν μπόρεσα να εντοπίσω. (Δεν είναι στα όρια του γελοίου ο συνδυασμός των στρατιωτικών στολών με το σήμα του σώματος, με το φύλλο συκιάς ή ό,τι φύλλο τελοσπάντων έχει στο κέντρο του);

Τέλος, για τη rural police, η ίδια η γουίκη παραπέμπει στη Gendarmerie.

Πάει το νήμα, έγινε φραγκοδίφραγκα... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2010)

doula = όχι δούλα, αλλά εθελόντρια μαία, βοηθός μητρότητας και μερικά ακόμα.
Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2010)

*pragmatic* ΟΧΙ πραγματικός

*pragmatic* _adj_ involving or emphasizing practical results rather than theories and ideas: _a pragmatic approach to problem-solving | a pragmatic world leader._
http://www.macmillandictionary.com/dictionary/british/pragmatic
(για πρόσωπα) πραγματιστής, ρεαλιστής
(για πράγματα) πραγματιστικός, ρεαλιστικός, πρακτικός

Από τις λέξεις του 2010


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2010)

Καμιά φορά μπορεί να ταιριάζει και το 'προσγειωμένος'.


----------



## Costas (Dec 27, 2010)

digamous OXI δίγαμος.

Ο digamous είναι ο ξαναπαντρεμένος (μετά το θάνατο του/της συζύγου ή το διαζύγιο). Ο ελληνιστί δίγαμος αγγλιστί είναι bigamous.


----------



## nikosl (Jan 5, 2011)

*nomenclature* όχι νομενκλατούρα.

nomenclature είναι η ορολογία ή η ονοματολογία στις επιστήμες. Η νομενκλατούρα με την έννοια του κλειστού και γραφειοκρατικού ηγετικού στρώματος είναι *nomenklatura*, κρατώντας τη γραφή με k και την κατάληξη σε a, επειδή η πολιτική χρήση της γενικεύτηκε από τη ρώσικη περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2011)

*Thespian* = (ουσ.) ηθοποιός.
*Thespian art* = υποκριτική τέχνη, δραματική τέχνη.
*Thespian talent* = υποκριτικό ταλέντο
(γράφεται και με πεζό αρχικό, _thespian_)

Το *άρμα του Θέσπη* (_άρμα Θέσπιδος_) μπορεί να είναι _Thespis' wagon_, _the wagon of Thespis_ ή _Thespian wagon_, αλλά και _Arma Thespidos_ όταν μιλάμε για τον θίασο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

*caravan* 1. καραβάνι (π.χ. με καμήλες, στην έρημο κ.τ.ό.) 2. τροχόσπιτο (συνήθως ρυμουλκούμενο, αλλά και άμαξα των τσιγγάνων).

Το μυθιστόρημα της Μπλάιτον που ανακάλυψαν, με τίτλο _Mr Tumpy's Caravan_, αφορά ένα μαγικό τροχόσπιτο, ίσως σαν κι αυτά των τσιγγάνων.

Imogen Smallwood, Blyton's youngest daughter, told BBC News: "It does appear to be a little bit of a mystery because there is a Mr Tumpy book that was published in 1949, which was actually a cartoon book. I just thought that was that. But no, it turns out that this is completely different. It's a whole book, written with words, about a completely different Mr Tumpy and indeed a completely different caravan."
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12511512​
Βρήκα έναν ιστότοπο που το μετέφρασε σωστά.

Εξώφυλλα του παλιού βιβλίου και τα περιεχόμενα του μυθιστορήματος που ανακάλυψαν τώρα.








|


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Άλλο ένα δείγμα της συγκεκριμένης τρικλοποδιάς εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2011)

*compost* [ˈkɒmpɒst] κοπρόχωμα, φυτική κομπόστα, κν. φουσκί
[Από το λατινικό _compositum_ «σύνθετο, σύνθεση»]

Από το ίδιο λατινικό, μέσω ιταλικού _composta_, και η _κομπόστα_ που τρώμε — και που στα αγγλικά είναι _stewed fruit_ ή _tinned fruit_ ή _canned fruit_ ή το γαλλόφερτο _compote_ [ˈkɒmpəʊt].


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2011)

*demonize* = δαιμονοποιώ (ΟΧΙ δαιμονίζω)
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8599


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2011)

*asteism* δεν σημαίνει *αστεϊσμός*


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2011)

*diglossia*
Αν όχι σκέτο *διγλωσσία*, που αποδίδει το *bilingualism*, διαλέξτε ανάμεσα σε *γλωσσική διμορφία* και *κοινωνική διγλωσσία*.

*διγλωσσία - διμορφία.* Ο όρος *διγλωσσία* χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε σχέση με το γλωσσικό ζήτημα, για να δηλώσει τη χρήση δύο γλωσσών (!) στην Ελλάδα, τής καθαρεύουσας και τής δημοτικής. Η χρήση τού όρου είναι προφανώς εσφαλμένη, διότι η καθαρεύουσα και η δημοτική υπήρξαν δύο _μορφές_ τής ίδιας γλώσσας (δεν διέθεταν δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά φωνολογικά, μορφολογικά και συντακτικά συστήματα, ούτε δύο εντελώς διαφορετικά λεξιλόγια!). Άρα το σωστό θα ήταν να μιλάμε για *διμορφία *στην περίπτωση τής Ελληνικής, αφήνοντας τον όρο _διγλωσσία_ για περιπτώσεις που σε μια χώρα (π.χ. στο Βέλγιο, στην Ελβετία κ.α.) μιλούν δύο διαφορετικές γλώσσες (στο Βέλγιο μιλούν Φλαμανδικά [Ολλανδικά] και Γαλλικά, στην Ελβετία μιλούν Γαλλικά, Γερμανικά και Ιταλικά κ.ο.κ.). Στη γλωσσολογία χρησιμοποιούνται δύο διαφορετικοί όροι για τις διαφορετικές αυτές περιπτώσεις: οι όροι _bilingualism_ (δύο διαφορετικές γλώσσες) και _diglossia_ (δύο μορφές τής ίδιας γλώσσας). Ο όρος _*bilingualism*_ αποδίδεται στην Ελληνική με το _*διγλωσσία*, _ενώ ο όρος _*diglossia*_ με το _*διμορφία*._ 
(ΛΝΕΓ, πλαίσιο στο λήμμα _διγλωσσία_)​

Στα ελληνικά χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο _*διγλωσσία*_ σε σχέση με ολόκληρες κοινωνίες ή κοινότητες αλλά και με μεμονωμένα άτομα. Συγκεκριμένα, λέμε ότι ένα άτομο είναι *δίγλωσσο* (*bilingual* στα αγγλικά), όταν χρησιμοποιεί με άνεση δύο διαφορετικές γλώσσες για να ανταποκριθεί στις επικοινωνιακές του ανάγκες. Μια κοινωνία ή κοινότητα όμως την αποκαλούμε _δίγλωσση_ (και πάλι _bilingual_ στα αγγλικά), όταν σε αυτή υπάρχει επίσημη κρατική αναγνώριση δύο ξεχωριστών γλωσσών, όπως συμβαίνει στον Καναδά, για παράδειγμα, με την αγγλική και τη γαλλική γλώσσα.
Υπάρχει βέβαια και ένα άλλο είδος *κοινωνικής διγλωσσίας*, το οποίο αφορά την κοινωνία ή την κοινότητα όπου έχουν αναπτυχθεί δύο διακριτοί γλωσσικοί κώδικες, από τους οποίους ο ένας θεωρείται ανώτερος και ο άλλος κατώτερος. Στα αγγλικά η γλωσσική αυτή κατάσταση αποκαλείται _*diglossia*_ και χρησιμοποιείται για περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή της Ελλάδας, όπου αναπτύχθηκαν δύο κώδικες της νέας ελληνικής γλώσσας, η καθαρεύουσα και η δημοτική, που αποτελούν δύο "γενετικά" συγγενείς αλλά λειτουργικά διαφορετικές μορφές της ίδιας γλώσσας. Σε ελληνικά επιστημονικά κείμενα, η κατάσταση αυτή της κοινωνικής διγλωσσίας αποδίδεται και με άλλους όρους, όπως "*γλωσσική διμορφία*", "διφυϊα", ενώ το ζήτημα (βλ. _Γλωσσικό ζήτημα_) έχει αποτελέσει αντικείμενο μελέτης στη χώρα μας αλλά και αφορμή κοινωνικής και πολιτικής διαμάχης (Aραποπούλου 1996• Γιαννουλοπούλου 1996• Xριστίδης 1995• Φραγκουδάκη 1996). […]
Εγκυκλοπαιδικός Οδηγός, Διγλωσσία [Β5], Βασιλική Δενδρινού (2001) 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/guide/thema_b5/index.html​

Επίσης:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Διγλωσσία
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/guide/thema_b6/01.html
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/guide/thema_d3/index.html


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2011)

FunkSoulBrother said:


> Σχολιάζει η εκπομπή τη συμπεριφορά κάποιων ροκ συγκροτημάτων:
> "...ludicrous antics of other bands like Europe and Bon Jovi".
> Υπότιτλος: "...αντικέ συγκροτήματα".


*antics* = (φαιδρά) καμώματα, καραγκιοζιλίκια, μασκαριλίκια

Το _antics_ έρχεται κατευθείαν από το ιταλικό επίθετο _antico_ (από το λατινικό _antiquus_), το οποίο χρησιμοποιούνταν για να περιγράψει αλλόκοτες παραστάσεις σε αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα. Το αγγλικό επίθετο _antic_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να περιγράψει το αλλόκοτο και το γκροτέσκο (από τον _Robinson Crusoe_: «[Friday] embraced his father, danced round him, shouted and sang, and displayed his affection and delight by a thousand antic gestures»). Δεν ήθελε πολύ να γίνει ουσιαστικό και να καθιερωθεί στον πληθυντικό με τη σημασία της αλλόκοτης και φαιδρής συμπεριφοράς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2011)

Δεν θα μεταφράσουμε ποτέ _σφαιρική μουσική_ την _music of the spheres_. Η αγγλική σύναψη (πρέπει να) προέρχεται από αναφορές σε θεία μουσική, που αντηχεί ή προέρχεται από τις ουράνιες σφαίρες (σήμερα βέβαια γνωρίζουμε ότι οι πλανήτες και τα άστρα δεν είναι καρφωμένα σε ουράνιες σφαίρες). Αν μας κάνει (σπάνια, πάντως...) κάτι με τεράστιο δείκτη μπλα μπλα όπως η _μουσική των ουράνιων σφαιρών_ εντάξει, αλλιώς μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε, ανάλογα με το περικείμενο π.χ. την _*υποβλητική*_ μουσική, τη _*μυστηριακή*_ μουσική, τη *θεία*, την *αγγελική* ή την *ουράνια* μουσική ή κάτι άλλο αντίστοιχο/κατάλληλο.


----------



## Cadmian (May 2, 2011)

Μουσική των σφαιρών. Καραστάνταρ.

Απ' όσο ξέρω η μουσική αυτή έχει πιο πολύ μυστικιστικές αναφορές και όχι τόσο θρησκευτικές, άρα δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλό να την ταυτίσουμε με την θεία, αγγελική ή ουράνια μουσική (divine, angelic, heavenly, celestial music etc etc).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 2, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Μουσική των σφαιρών. Καραστάνταρ.


Ουπς! Ευχ!


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2011)

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα στην πρώτη αναφορά να γράψουμε για _μουσική των ουράνιων σφαιρών_, αφού όποιος δεν ξέρει μπορεί να μπερδέψει τις _σφαίρες–spheres_ με τις _σφαίρες–bullets_. Άλλωστε και την _musica universalis_ την αποδίδουμε σαν _συμπαντική μουσική_, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αφού η _καθολική μουσική_ όλο και κάποιον θα μπέρδευε.


----------



## Cadmian (May 2, 2011)

Musica universalis και μουσική των σφαιρών είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, απ' όσο ξέρω κι εγώ πάντα, οπότε τι σφαιρών, τι ουρανίων σφαιρών. 

Τα περί συμπαντικής μουσικής, συμπαντικής αρμονίας, αρμονίας των σφαιρών κλπ είναι περισσότερο μεταφυσικές έννοιες, ενώ η καθολική μουσική πάλι θα μπορούσε στα καθ' ημάς να αναφέρεται σε εκκλησιαστική μουσική της καθολικής εκκλησίας σε αντιπαραβολή π.χ. με το orthodox church music.


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2011)

Η _γοργόνα_ (το θαλασσινό πλάσμα με σώμα γυναίκας από τη μέση και πάνω και ψαριού από τη μέση και κάτω) είναι *mermaid* στα αγγλικά και έχει μόνο ετυμολογική σχέση με τη Γοργώ, το τέρας τής αρχαίας ελληνικής μυθολογίας. Οι τρεις Γοργόνες ήταν η Σθενώ, η Ευρυάλη και η Μέδουσα. Η Μέδουσα ήταν θνητή και ξέρουμε τα ξετελέματά της. Τέρας και η αγγλική _Gorgon_ (συχνά θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί σαν Μέδουσα, για να μην προκύψει μπέρδεμα), μόνο που αυτή παραμένει τέρας και στη σύγχρονη χρήση με πεζό, γι' αυτό και δεν μεταφράζεται _γοργόνα_, αλλά *μέγαιρα, κακάσχημο τέρας* (a fierce, frightening, or repulsive woman—ODE).


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2011)

Αφού περί γοργονών ο λόγος, να προσθέσω ότι το πλάσμα που στα ελληνικά λέμε *γοργόνα* και στα αγγλικά *mermaid* στα ισπανικά λέγεται *sirena* (η ταινία της Ντίσνεϋ λέγεται "La sirenita"). Sirena λέγεται επίσης και η μυθολογική σειρήνα (στην πραγματικότητα οι "γοργόνες" και οι σειρήνες θεωρούνται ένα και το αυτό), γεγονός που δημιουργεί ουκ ολίγη σύγχυση.

Τώρα ξέρετε ότι αν δείτε κάπου να αναφέρουν τη "(μικρή) σειρήνα" του Άντερσεν ή/και της Ντίσνεϋ ή/και της Κοπεγχάγης, εννοούν τη "(μικρή) γοργόνα".


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2011)

Γεια σου. Από τη _σειρήνα_ ξεκίνησα κι έγραψα το σημείωμα για τη _γοργόνα_. Οπότε ήρθε η στιγμή να βάλω και την απορία μου: πώς θα μεταφράσουμε το _siren song_;

*Το τραγούδι της σειρήνας;*







*Το τραγούδι των σειρήνων;*







Ή *το τραγούδι της γοργόνας;*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 24, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω για το τραγούδι, θα πρέπει να το ακούσω πρώτα! 

Εντωμεταξύ ό,τι θυμάμαι χαίρομαι:

compresa = σερβιέτα (όχι κομπρέσα), στα ισπανικά πάντοτε.

θα έπρεπε να καθήσω να τα γράψω συγκεντρωμένα, αλλά πού μυαλό...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

Μου θύμισες τώρα το γαλλ. _serviette_ που μόνο μια σημασία του είναι το δικό μας pate à cul.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2011)

*nymphomaniac* = (η) νυμφομανής, (η) μητρομανής.
Στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά που κοίταξα, κακώς δεν συνοδεύεται πάντα από το άρθρο. Στο ΛΝΕΓ (εκτός που έχει το άρθρο) γράφει: «γυναίκα που πάσχει από νυμφομανία (βλ.λ.)». Στον Πάπυρο τα εξηγεί καλά στη *νυμφομανία*: «(για γυναίκα ή θηλυκό ζώο) παθολογική κατάσταση που χαρακτηρίζεται από έξαρση τού γενετήσιου πόθου, από ακόρεστη επιθυμία για συνουσία, αλλ. μητρομανία», αλλά μας τα χαλάει στο *νυμφομανής*: «(ιατρ.) αυτός που πάσχει από νυμφομανία». Ε όχι «αυτός», μπερδεύεις τον κόσμο! Νυμφομανείς είναι μόνο οι γυναίκες, οι άνδρες δεν λέγονται νυμφομανείς, ακόμα κι αν κυνηγάνε τις νύφες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 8, 2011)

Το αγγλ. ρήμα _humor_ δεν σημαίνει "κάνω χιούμορ" — αλλά "κάνω τα χατίρια κπ ǁ πάω με τα νερά κπ ǁ διασκεδάζω τη θλίψη κπ" (και άλλα τέτοια σχετικά).


----------



## Elsa (Aug 8, 2011)

Να ρωτήσω κάτι χαζό και άσχετο;  Πώς θα βρω μια συγκεκριμένη λέξη που ψάχνω από όοοοολο αυτό το νήμα; Όταν τη βάζω στην αναζήτηση με στέλνει στην αρχή του. Σίγουρα κάποιο κόλπο πρέπει να κάνω στην αναζήτηση, αλλά τι;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 8, 2011)

Δεν είναι χαζό και άσχετο, ούτε εγώ το βρίσκω. Με την παλιά μορφή του φόρουμ, ήξερα να επιλέγω να μου δείξει συγκεκριμένο ποστ, όχι ολόκληρο νήμα. Τώρα δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 8, 2011)

Δοκιμάστε την αναζήτηση από το Search Thread, στη σκούρα γκρίζα γραμμή μενού στο επάνω μέρος της σελίδας, κάτω από τον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 8, 2011)

Είσαι ο ήρωάς μου, για σήμερα! Ευχαριστώ! :clap:


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2011)

*wagon* = άμαξα, κάρο | φορτηγό βαγόνι τρένου

Πρόχειρες και κακότεχνες μεταφράσεις ποιημάτων υπάρχουν πολλές. Αναπόφευκτα οι περισσότερες είναι στο διαδίκτυο. Αναζητώντας μετάφραση του γνωστού αντιπολεμικού ποιήματος του Γουίλφρεντ Όουεν _Dulce et Decorum Est_ (ποίημα εδώ, ανάλυση εδώ και εδώ) έπεσα σε μια απόπειρα που μάλλον ανήκει στην κατηγορία που περιέγραψα. Εκεί, το κάρο όπου έχουν φορτώσει τον νεκρό φαντάρο («If in some smothering dreams, you too could pace / Behind the *wagon* that we flung him in, / And watch the white eyes writhing in his face») γίνεται... βαγόνι («Πίσω από το βαγόνι που τον πετάξαμε»). Οπότε, ας προσέξουμε κι αυτή την ψευτοφίλη: προτού γίνει σιδηροδρομικό όχημα το _wagon_, ήταν άμαξα και κάρο. Και αντίστροφα, το βαγόνι του τρένου είναι συχνά προτιμότερο να το πείτε _car_ ή _carriage_. Άλλωστε και το _βαγκόν λι_ είναι _sleeping car / sleeper_.

Wagons are distinguished from carts, which have two wheels, and from lighter four-wheeled vehicles for carrying people, such as carriages. A wagon may be pulled by one animal or by several, often in pairs.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wagon
και
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wagon_(railroad)

Η έρευνα για (καλή) μετάφραση του ποιήματος του Όουεν συνεχίζεται.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2011)

...
Μ' ένα ακόρντο, δυο ημιψευδόφιλα.

Το *chord*, όταν μιλάμε για έγχορδα όργανα (string instruments), συνήθως δεν σημαίνει *χορδή*, που σε αυτά λέγεται string, αλλά *συγχορδία*, *ακόρντο*. 

Η φράση που μου το θύμισε: Punk was usually basic, three-chord rock, την οποία είδα να αποδίδεται ως "βασικό ροκ τριών χορδών". Με μπουζούκι τρίχορδο; ;)

Metallico tis Eydokias (Zeibekiko tis Eydokias, metal cover) - Private Government







Επίσης, το επίρρημα *lyrically* θέλει προσοχή στα συμφραζόμενα, γιατί δεν σημαίνει πάντα *λυρικά*, αλλά πολλές φορές *στιχουργικά* (από το lyrics, τους στίχους ενός τραγουδιού).


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2011)

Μπράβο. Θυμήθηκα κι εγώ που ήθελα να γράψω τα *homily* και *homiletic*, σε εξωθρησκευτικά συμφραζόμενα. (Για τα θρησκευτικά δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με την _ομιλία_ και την _ομιλητική_.)

*homily* = κήρυγμα, κατήχηση, νουθεσίες, παραινέσεις 
_She delivered her homily about the need for patience._ [ODE]
*homiletic* = παραινετικός
_the link between Ames's professional aptitude for sermonising and the deliberately homiletic tone of his 'letter'_ [The Guardian]


----------



## Cadmian (Aug 25, 2011)

Για πανκιές δεν ξέρω, αλλά για μέταλ πάντως...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 26, 2011)

nickel said:


> *nymphomaniac* = (η) νυμφομανής, (η) μητρομανής.
> Στα αγγλοελληνικά λεξικά που κοίταξα, κακώς δεν συνοδεύεται πάντα από το άρθρο. Στο ΛΝΕΓ (εκτός που έχει το άρθρο) γράφει: «γυναίκα που πάσχει από νυμφομανία (βλ.λ.)». Στον Πάπυρο τα εξηγεί καλά στη *νυμφομανία*: «(για γυναίκα ή θηλυκό ζώο) παθολογική κατάσταση που χαρακτηρίζεται από έξαρση τού γενετήσιου πόθου, από ακόρεστη επιθυμία για συνουσία, αλλ. μητρομανία», αλλά μας τα χαλάει στο *νυμφομανής*: «(ιατρ.) αυτός που πάσχει από νυμφομανία». Ε όχι «αυτός», μπερδεύεις τον κόσμο! Νυμφομανείς είναι μόνο οι γυναίκες, οι άνδρες δεν λέγονται νυμφομανείς, ακόμα κι αν κυνηγάνε τις νύφες.


 
Σωστό. Το αντίστοιχο για τους άντρες είναι... φυσιολογικός.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Σωστό. Το αντίστοιχο για τους άντρες είναι... φυσιολογικός.


 
Αυτό πάει και σ' εκείνο το νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει ειπωθεί σε άλλο σημείο του φόρουμ, αλλά οι περισσότερες σπάνιες ελληνικές λέξεις στα αγγλικά είναι ψευδόφιλες, γιατί είτε έχουν γίνει αντικείμενο δανείου με την αρχαία τους έννοια είτε χρησιμοποιήθηκαν από τους Βρετανούς, όχι για να καλύψουν υποτιθέμενα κενά αλλά για να δημιουργήσουν λεπτές εννοιολογικές διακρίσεις (π.χ. exodus και exit). Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο, ο περίφημος λόγος του Ζολώτα είναι τίγκα στις ψευδόφιλες. Ο λόγος του δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα στα αγγλικά -ούτε στα ελληνικά, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. 

Πέρα από τα kyrie, κτλ, του Ζολώτα, να προσθέσω κι εγώ την περιττή γνώση μου...

Cake = συνήθως η τούρτα, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και το κέικ (πάντα όμως συνοδευόμενο από χαρακτηρισμό, όπως chocolate)
Metro δεν είναι το μετρό, είναι η σύντμηση του μητροπολιτικού (συνοδευόμενο από ουσιαστικό, αλλιώς είναι το Λονδίνο)
Μετρό = underground
Cataplectic δεν είναι ο καταπληκτικός αλλά αυτός που βρίσκεται σε καταπληξία (cataplexy)

Προβληματικότατο:
Anagennesis=Αναδημιουργία οργανικού ιστού, αλλά Anagenesis=αναγένεση( ; )=η ανοδική εξέλιξη των ειδών, αντίθετο του catagenesis (οπισθοδρόμηση).
Ακόμη χειρότερα, Inanagennesis δεν σημαίνει την αδυναμία δημιουργίας οργανικού ιστού, αλλά το ίδιο πράγμα με το anagennesis.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2011)

*seminarium* (λατ.) φυτώριο (από _semen_ «σπέρμα»)

*seminary* = (a training college for priests or rabbis) ιερατική σχολή

*seminar* = σεμινάριο (κύκλος μαθημάτων, από γερμανικό _Seminar_, από το λατινικό)

Η ελληνική λέξη _σεμινάριο_ έχει και τη σημασία της ιερατικής σχολής, αλλά καλύτερα να αποφεύγεται εκεί που μάλλον σύγχυση θα προκαλέσει παρά θα βοηθήσει, όπως εδώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 28, 2011)

nickel said:


> *seminarium* (λατ.) φυτώριο (από _semen_ «σπέρμα»)
> 
> *seminary* = (a training college for priests or rabbis) ιερατική σχολή
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2011)

Και μετά απ΄όσα ειπώθηκαν εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...her-s-name.-πατρωνυμικό-πατρωνύμιο-patronymic

Όταν θα βλέπετε _*patronym*_ στα αγγλικά (πράγμα που σας εγγυώμαι ότι δεν θα σας συμβαίνει συχνά), μη σπεύδετε να το κάνετε _πατρώνυμο_ στα ελληνικά. Είναι πιθανότερο να σημαίνει *πατρωνυμικό*.

Αντιστρόφως, το ελληνικό _πατρώνυμο_, κάντε το _father's name_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2011)

Σημερινό σχόλιο του Σ. Κασιμάτη για τη γνωστή ψευδόφιλη:

*Let’s get physical*
Στην πρόσφατη συνεδρίαση της Κ. Ο. του ΠΑΣΟΚ, ο βουλευτής Ηλείας Τάκης Αντωνακόπουλος ζήτησε «περισσότερη φυσική επαφή μεταξύ βουλευτών και υπουργών». (Με την ευκαιρία, να επισημάνω ότι αυτή η εκνευριστική έκφραση «φυσική επαφή» είναι απόδειξη της τεράστιας επίδρασης που έχει στη γλώσσα μας η παγκόσμια κυριαρχία της αγγλικής τα τελευταία χρόνια. Τη μεταφέρουμε απερίσκεπτα κατευθείαν από την αγγλική -όπου το επίθετο «physical» σημαίνει «σωματικός», «σαρκικός» κ.λπ. - χωρίς να υπάρχει πραγματική ανάγκη). [...]​
Αυτό το «κ.λπ.» είναι συχνά ένας τεράστιος πονοκέφαλος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Σωστό. Το αντίστοιχο για τους άντρες είναι... φυσιολογικός.


Και κορυφαίος ο ορισμός, στο ίδιο πλαίσιο, για το *slut*: a woman with the morals of a man.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 23, 2011)

Βρίσκω μπροστά μου ένα _biomechanically_ το οποίο, λίγο να βιάζεται ένας μεταφραστής, μπορεί να το αποδώσει «βιομηχανικά» και να γελάμε/κλαίμε (αναλόγως) μετά. Τελοσπάντων, να πούμε με την ευκαιρία ότι _biomechanics = εμβιομηχανική_ (για την οποία βλ. εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2497-bioengineered-parasite).


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

*vagabond* = πλανόβιος, περιπλανώμενος, αγύρτης. Αλλά όχι «μπαγαπόντης».
Κοινή η ρίζα των δύο λέξεων (το ιταλικό _vagabondo_, το λατινικό _vagabundus_, «ο περιφερόμενος αλήτης»), αλλά ο μπαγαπόντης είναι πια στη γλώσσα μας ο απατεώνας, ο κατεργάρης, χωρίς να κουνήσει ρούπι από τη θέση του.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 19, 2011)

Μόλις έμαθα ότι η *αγιογραφία* στα Αγγλικά *δεν* είναι _hagiography_! Αυτή ασχολείται κυριολεκτικά με τις γραφές περί αγίων, τους "βίους" κ.λπ. Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, η αγιογραφία είναι ή _Christian art_ ή _religious iconography_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2011)

Ωστόσο, η *αγιογραφία* με τη σημασία του κολακευτικού κειμένου για κάποιο άτομο (π.χ. _η αγιογραφία του Βήματος για τον αντιπρόεδρο της κυβέρνησης_) είναι *hagiography*.

A biography which expresses reverence and respect for its subject. Wiktionary
A book about a person’s life that deliberately includes only good things about them. [Macmillan]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 8, 2011)

peripeteia (σπάν. peripety) = η (δραματουργική) ανατροπή


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

stathis said:


> Θυμάμαι επίσης, πολύ αμυδρά, να γίνεται λόγος για την επιλογή του Χριστοδούλου να αποδώσει το spleen ως «σπλήνιασμα». Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω, αυτά τα δύο δεν είναι ψευδόφιλα;



Ο λόγος, για τη μετάφραση του Μόμπι Ντικ. Όπου η λέξη _spleen_ απαντά στην πρώτη παράγραφο μόνο:
I thought I would sail about a little and see the watery part of the world. It is a way I have of driving off the spleen and regulating the circulation. 

Είναι ένας τρόπος που έχω να διώχνω την κακοκεφιά [εδώ: «το σπλήνιασμα» στο πρωτότυπο] και να ρυθμίζω το κυκλοφοριακό.

Ο _σπλην_ δήλωνε στα αρχαία (και) τη δυσάρεστη ψυχική κατάσταση. Στα αγγλικά ο _spleen_, εκτός από σπλήνα, και από κακοκεφιά / κατήφεια / μελαγχολία που έχουμε και στον Μόμπι Ντικ, σημαίνει και άχτι, μνησικακία, οργή. Το _σπλήνιασμα_ είναι πάθηση της σπλήνας (καταπώς λέει το ΠαπΛεξ, εγώ δεν το έχω δει αλλού) και δύσκολα μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι δεν είναι πάθηση του Ισμαήλ, έτσι που είναι δίπλα στο _κυκλοφοριακό_.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2011)

...
Για το spleen και τη μελαγχολία, έχουμε και νήμα γαλλοαγγλοελληνικό με Μποντλέρ και Ντιντερό: *vapeurs anglaises*.


----------



## stathis (Nov 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το _σπλήνιασμα_ είναι πάθηση της σπλήνας (καταπώς λέει το ΠαπΛεξ, εγώ δεν το έχω δει αλλού) και δύσκολα μπορείς να καταλάβεις ότι δεν είναι πάθηση του Ισμαήλ, έτσι που είναι δίπλα στο _κυκλοφοριακό_.


Το _σπλήνιασμα_ δεν το έχω συναντήσει πουθενά εκτός της μετάφρασης του Μόμπυ Ντικ. Από τα λίγα ευρήματα στο Google, τα περισσότερα αφορούν το απόσπασμα του Μόμπυ Ντικ. Το ΛΚΝ δεν το έχει, ενώ στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει σχετικό λήμμα, αλλά παραπέμπει στο _σπληνιάζω_, για το οποίο λέει 1. (λαϊκ.) υποφέρω από διόγκωση του σπλήνα ή από άλλη νόσο σχετική με αυτό το όργανο 2. (μτφ.) ζω με την εντύπωση ότι η παραμικρή σωματική ενόχληση οφείλεται σε πολύ σοβαρή ασθένεια ΣΥΝ. υποχονδριάζω. Διπλά ψευδόφιλο λοιπόν· ή μήπως τετραπλά; :) (αν σκεφτούμε ότι και στα αγγλικά έχουμε δύο διακριτές έννοιες, την κακοκεφιά/μελαγχολία και την οργή/μνησικακία)
Και ναι μεν η γειτνίασή του με το circulation πράγματι μπορεί να σε κάνει να νομίσεις ότι αναφέρεται σε πάθηση της σπλήνας, όμως ο Χριστοδούλου δεν μετέφραζε ούτε λέξη αν δεν άνοιγε καμιά δεκαριά λεξικά (βλ. το σχετικό νήμα)...



daeman said:


> Για το spleen και τη μελαγχολία, έχουμε και νήμα γαλλοαγγλοελληνικό με Μποντλέρ και Ντιντερό: *vapeurs anglaises*.


Ωραίο το τριεθνές νήμα!


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

stathis said:


> όμως ο Χριστοδούλου δεν μετέφραζε ούτε λέξη αν δεν άνοιγε καμιά δεκαριά λεξικά



Ναι, αλλά οι ψευτοφίλες είναι οι καλύτερες πεπονόφλουδες. Τι θα καταλάβεις όταν παρακάτω, στην ίδια πρώτη παράγραφο, διαβάσεις για τις «υποχονδρίες» του;
…and especially whenever my hypos get such an upper hand of me, that it requires a strong moral principle to prevent me from deliberately stepping into the street, and methodically knocking people's hats off…
…και ειδικά όταν οι υποχονδρίες μου με κυβερνούν τόσο, που χρειάζεται ένας δυνατός ηθικός φραγμός να με εμποδίσει να βγω επίτηδες στο δρόμο και μεθοδικά να ρίξω χάμω τα καπέλα του κόσμου…

Όπως θα δούμε στο ODE, *hypochondria* = abnormal chronic anxiety about one’s health. 
Ελληνικά: *υποχονδρία* η : (ψυχιατρ.) είδος νεύρωσης κατά την οποία ο ασθενής μεγαλοποιεί εντελώς ασήμαντες σωματικές ενοχλήσεις και από την υπερβολική αυτοπαρατήρηση φτάνει στο συμπέρασμα ότι πάσχει από κάποια σοβαρή αρρώστια. || (επέκτ.) συμπεριφορά υπερβολικά σχολαστική· η συνεχής, αποκλειστική ενασχόληση με πράγματα που είναι σχετικά ασήμαντα: _Έχει πάθει υποχονδρία με την καθαριότητα_. (ΛΚΝ)

Ωστόσο, στα χρόνια του Μέλβιλ, η υποχονδρία ήταν συνώνυμο της μελαγχολίας. Δηλαδή: Whenever my hypos get such an upper hand of me = Όταν με πιάνουν οι μαύρες μου σε σημείο που...

Στο OED: *hypos*: Morbid depression of spirits. (Με παράδειγμα και το παραπάνω απόσπασμα)

Σε βοήθημα για το Moby Dick:
Hypos: periods of depression, anxiety, or ennui. Hypo is short for "hypochondria," but in Melville's time, the word didn't mean what it means today.

Και σε ιατρικό κείμενο:
Currently hypochondria is defined as ‘a preoccupation with bodily functions and fears of acquiring or having a serious disease based on misinterpretation of physical systems’ (The Merck Manual, 17th edition), but throughout history, the term ‘hypochondria’ has not always referred to this pathophobia. The disorder has been referred to as ‘melancholy’, ‘the vapours’, ‘the spleen’, ‘the English Malady’, and by a variety of other names.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2011)

Όταν ξέρεις μια ξένη γλώσσα έτσι κι έτσι, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις ποιοτική μετάφραση στη συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα όσα λεξικά κι αν ανοίξεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Ναι, αλλά και πολύ καλά να την ξέρεις, θα την πατήσεις από την πολλή αυτοπεποίθηση αν δεν θυμηθείς να ανοίξεις τα σωστά λεξικά και βοηθήματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 30, 2011)

Αυτό το έχουμε πει άπειρες φορές.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Βεβαίως, αλλά στο νήμα για τις ψευτοφίλες πρέπει να το γράφουμε και στην ούγια!


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2011)

*chronic* = απαίσιο, πάγκακο, μαύρο χάλι

Στα καθημερινά αγγλικά. Π.χ. _The film was chronic. The food was absolutely chronic!_

Και, βέβαια, στη συνηθισμένη του σημασία είναι *χρόνιος*, όχι _*χρονικό*_ (chronicle κ.ά.).


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 6, 2011)

*masticate* = μασώ. Προέρχεται βέβαια από τη _μαστίχα_, αλλά δεν σημαίνει π.χ. "μαστιχωτός" ή τίποτα τέτοιο


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> *masticate* = μασώ. Προέρχεται βέβαια από τη _μαστίχα_ ...



Κι αυτό είναι ενδεχομένως ψεύτικο κι απατηλό.
Δες το «probably» εδώ:
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=mastication&allowed_in_frame=0

Και στο OED:
[A plausible suggestion is that late L. _masticāre_ may be f. L. _mastichē_ mastic, the assumed original sense being ‘to chew mastic’, ‘to treat as one treats mastic’. But it is possible that the verb may be f. Gr. _µαστακ_-, _µάσταξ_ jaw, or an unrecorded Latin cognate of this.] 

Για τίποτα δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος πια σ' αυτόν τον κόσμο!


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η λέξη *myrmidons* έχει γίνει ψευδόφιλη και δεν θα έπρεπε να μεταφράζεται _*Μυρμιδόνες*_; Κρίνετε από το σημερινό σημείωμα του Κουίνιον.
.
It is not good to be called a myrmidon. It is not a term of respect. Officious and aggressive police officers sometimes have it thrown at them by more literate commentators, as do holders of public office who are carrying out unpopular policies:
.
Their concern is that an unprecedented spending spree by our 535 noble members of Congress, supported by the myrmidons at the Fed, will force interest rates higher and bond values to fall.
[_The Herald News_ (Joliet, Illinois), 13 May 2011.]​.
It is less effective than it might be as a term of abuse because it requires the addressee to have at least a smattering of classical knowledge. According to the classical Greek storyteller Homer, in the _Iliad_, the Myrmidons were a warlike people of Thessaly; they were renowned for their mindless loyalty to Achilles, their king, who led them in the Trojan War. Greek legends about where they came from played on a fanciful link of their name with Greek _myrmekes_, ants. One suggested that Zeus created them from a nest of ants.
.
The word has existed in English since medieval times but over time has become progressively less reputable. For Shakespeare, myrmidons were faithful followers, the members of a bodyguard or retinue. A century later they had become hired ruffians or mercenaries. By the nineteenth century they had sunk somewhat lower to be opportunistic supporters of some person or organisation. Today a myrmidon is often an unscrupulous subordinate: 
.
But not even the police will forever be able to ignore the question of whether or not Rupert Murdoch, always a keen reader of his own newspapers, knew from the first day they did it that his myrmidons were lifting illicit stuff for their piddling stories.
[_Daily Telegraph_, 16 Jul. 2011.]​​


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι η λέξη *myrmidons* έχει γίνει ψευδόφιλη και δεν θα έπρεπε να μεταφράζεται _*Μυρμιδόνες*_;


Την είχαμε πάντως μνημονεύσει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ophants-henchmen&p=72881&viewfull=1#post72881. :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 10, 2011)

Θα έλεγα πως δεν θα πρέπει να μεταφράζεται Μυρμιδόνες διότι σε μας δεν χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου με τη μεταφορική σημασία -ή κάνω λάθος;

(Νομίζω ότι και τον μέντορα δεν τον πολυλέγαμε πριν από καμιά 30ριά χρόνια, πριν τον ξαναμάθουμε από τους Αμερικάνους μανατζερολόγους)


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2011)

Καθημερινή said:


> Μεταπολεμικά, το Καφέ Χαβέλκα έγινε ο τόπος των ραντεβού της βιενέζικης διανόησης...


Όταν διάβασα αυτό, θυμήθηκα ότι θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε εν μέρει ψευδόφιλο το αγγλικό *rendez-vous* (ή *rendezvous*), λόγω της διπλής σημασίας του — περισσότερο από το γαλλικό (που κι αυτό έχει διπλή σημασία), επειδή νομίζω ότι το αγγλικό χρησιμοποιείται πια συχνότερα με τη σημασία «τόπος συνάντησης» και «στέκι» παρά «ραντεβού», αν και τα λεξικά εξακολουθούν να προτάσσουν τη σημασία «συνάντηση, ραντεβού», π.χ. το ODE:

*rendezvous*
Pronunciation: /ˈrɒndɪvuː, -deɪvuː/
noun (plural /-vuːz/)

a meeting at an agreed time and place: _Edward turned up late for their rendezvous_
a meeting place: _you’d be welcome to use this place as a rendezvous_
a bar, restaurant, or similar establishment that is used as a popular meeting place: _a lively West End restaurant rendezvous_

Το κακό είναι ότι το αγγλογαλλικό Collins-Robert δίνει για το αγγλικό _rendez-vous_ ένα παράδειγμα, μόνο με την πρώτη σημασία:
*rendez-vous* /'rondivu:/
_n_ (rendez-vous _pl_) /'rondivu:z/ rendez-vous m
*let's make a rendez-vous for next week* prenons rendez-vous pour la semaine prochaine


----------



## Zazula (Jan 25, 2012)

*biome ≠ βίωμα
*Περί της απόδοσης, εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7467-biome.
Σχετικό σχόλιο κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...χνικής-ορολογίας&p=58267&viewfull=1#post58267.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 25, 2012)

Anni said:


> "doryphore" είναι είδος βλαβερού εντόμου και όχι "δορυφόρος" που ο γαλλικός όρος είναι "satellite"


... καθώς και άλλα πράγματα, που αγνοούσα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

*gasometer* = *αεριοφυλάκιο*
Το γαλλικό _gazomètre_ ήταν κάποτε μετρητής αερίου. Αλλά στα αγγλικά δεν ήταν ποτέ μετρητής το _gasometer_ (ή _gazometer_), αν δεν έχει παραλείψεις το OED. Καλύτερα να τα λένε *gas holders*, να μην μπερδευόμαστε.

Gasometers, those huge, round storage tanks that rise and fall with a concertina action, look somewhat out of place in today's more sanitised urban landscape. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/264609.stm

A *gas holder* (commonly known as a *gasometer*, sometimes also *gas bell*, though that term applies to the gas holding envelope alone) is a large container where natural gas or town gas is stored near atmospheric pressure at ambient temperatures.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_holder


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2012)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να προσθέσουμε εδώ το *miser = φιλάργυρος, τσιγκούνης*. Θα λέγαμε και «μίζερος»; Νομίζω πως μόνο σε κάποια ειδική περίπτωση (ίσως για κάποιον («συναισθηματικά τσιγκούνη»), αλλά δεν είμαι και 100% βέβαιος...

Να προσθέσω επίσης (από επισήμανση που έκανε ο Νικέλ σε άλλο νήμα) και το *aphorist = γνωμικογράφος* (και όχι αφοριστής ).


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2012)

*μίζερος* = mean και άλλα (και θα προσθέσω εδώ σύνδεσμο μόλις γίνει ένα σχετικό νηματίδιο)


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να προσθέσουμε εδώ το *miser = φιλάργυρος, τσιγκούνης*. Θα λέγαμε και «μίζερος»; Νομίζω πως μόνο σε κάποια ειδική περίπτωση (ίσως για κάποιον («συναισθηματικά τσιγκούνη»), αλλά δεν είμαι και 100% βέβαιος...


Ο Κριαράς όμως έχει:
*μίζερος,* επίθ. Τσιγκούνης: _Ετούτη ’ναι … μίζερη και γυρεύγει δίχως χαρίσματα γαμπρό_ (Φορτουν. Δ́ 68). [<ιταλ. _misero. Η λ. και σήμ_.]


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2012)

Παρότι διατηρεί τη σημασία και στο ΝΕΛ (4η σημασία), νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να χτυπήσουμε το καμπανάκι και να πούμε «μη μεταφράσετε το miser μίζερος γιατί κανένας δεν θα σας καταλάβει».


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να προσθέσουμε εδώ το *miser = φιλάργυρος, τσιγκούνης*. Θα λέγαμε και «μίζερος»; Νομίζω πως μόνο σε κάποια ειδική περίπτωση (ίσως για κάποιον («συναισθηματικά τσιγκούνη»), αλλά δεν είμαι και 100% βέβαιος...
> [...]



Καλησπέρα. Τον miser, τον σκέτο τσιγκούνη, δεν θα τον μετάφραζα μίζερο. Συνήθως όμως ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον, οπότε αν η φιλαργυρία συνοδεύεται από τις συνήθεις συνοδούς της - τη συναισθηματική τσιγκουνιά που λέει ο Δόκτορας, την ψυχική σφιχτοχεριά (σφιχτοψυχιά; ) και άλλες τέτοιες μιζέριες πόρκες, κακομοιριές - και τον λέω και τον γράφω, και δε με ρωτάνε οι άλλοι τι εννοώ. Μια που είπα πόρκα, στην πόκα η μιζέρια μ' αρέσει (σ' αυτήν κερδίζω, ο γκαντέμης


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2012)

Μα νομίζω πως, πέρα από το τι κάνουμε εμείς προσωπικά (και κατά περίπτωση), μας ενδιαφέρει και το τι γίνεται γενικότερα από τους άλλους γύρω μας. Κι έχω παρατηρήσει ότι υπάρχει ικανός αριθμός ομιλητών οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν για τη σημασία "τσιγκούνης" και τα _μίζερος _/ _μιζεριάρης_. Το _μίζερος _οι ίδιοι ομιλητές δίνουν την εντύπωση πως το χρησιμοποιούν κανονικά (και διακριτά) και για τις υπόλοιπες σημασίες του, ενώ το _μιζεριάρης _είναι σημασιακά αντιστοιχισμένο σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στην τσιγκουνιά — τολμώ δε να πω πως ίσως σχηματίστηκε με αυτήν ακριβώς τη χρήση κατά νου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Μόλις πρωτοείδα το _μιζεριάρης_...


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Το *miser*, ουσιαστικό, με την ιστορία του και το ρέτζιστέρ του, συνήθως αποδίδεται _φιλάργυρος_, δευτερευόντως _τσιγκούνης_. Μέχρι να βρείτε κάποια καλά παραδείγματα όπου οι παραπάνω αποδόσεις δεν είναι οι καλύτερες επιλογές, δεν αφήνετε να αναβοσβήνει το κόκκινο φωτάκι;


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2012)

Ναι, καλά το λες, ν' αναβοσβήνει στο αγγλοελληνικό. 
Για το ελληνικό, να μην το κουβεντιάσουμε λιγάκι μήπως βγει και κάνα νηματάκι;
Μια που πιάσαμε αυτή τη γρουσουζοπαρέα, το *μιζεριάζω / μιζεριάζομαι* δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο ΛΚΝ (το έχει μόνο στο σώμα) ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ (αυτό που έχω, για το 2012 δεν ξέρω), παρότι έχει πολλά ευρήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2012)

​Μιζέρια, πάντως, τουλάχιστον στην Βόρεια Ελλάδα, είναι και η φτώχεια, η ανέχεια. Ο μίζερος όμως είναι είτε ο καβουροτσέπης είτε ο αντικοινωνικός.

Και το τονίζω αυτό γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι μια απ' τις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει γλωσσική διαφορά ανάμεσα σε Βορρά και Νότο.


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2012)

Και επειδή η μιζέρια θέλει και παρέα, να προσθέσω εδώ ότι συχνά είναι διπλαρωμένη με την κακομοιριά. Η φράση "μιζέρια και κακομοιριά" είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη και δηλώνει τόσο υλική όσο και ψυχική κατάσταση, που συχνά είναι αξεχώριστες όπως δείχνει κι αυτό το μπλογκ που είναι αφιερωμένο σ' αυτές 

Edit: ίσως λόγω μιζέριας μαράζωσε και πέθανε γρήγορα


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2012)

> Στην πράξη, όμως, η διαδικασία εισαγωγής ενός νέου νομίσματος είναι πολύ πιο περίπλοκη και *τιμωρητική* για τη χώρα απ' ό,τι φαίνεται.



Από άρθρο του Βήματος (όπου βλέπω και ένα _οι μέθοδοι *αυτοί*_, αλλά αυτό είναι αλλουνού παπά βαγγέλιο) 

Προφανώς το _τιμωρητική _είναι η ψευδόφιλη του punishing, που σημαίνει, φυσικά, αυτό που *καταπονεί, ταλαιπωρεί, ταλανίζει *κάποιον. Όχι _τον τιμωρεί._ Ενδεχομένως εδώ θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί από το _επώδυνη, δυσβάσταχτη, οδυνηρή κλπ κλπ._


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2012)

"Ηρθε η ώρα να πληρώσετε: Μην περιμένετε *συμπάθεια" * 

Sympathy for the devil :devil::devil:


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Να κάνουμε ένα νηματάκι για τη _συμπάθεια_; Προς το παρόν, λέω να ξεκινήσω ένα για το _punishing_. Θα έρθω αργότερα να κολλήσω και τον σύνδεσμο.

Εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11393-punishing-εξαντλητικός-εξοντωτικός-επώδυνος-punitive


----------



## bernardina (May 26, 2012)

About *sympathy*

Δεν ξέρω αν η όλη παρεξήγηση ξεκίνησε από 'δώ, όμως η φράση tea and sympathy δεν σημαίνει τσάι και *συμπάθεια* (δηλαδή; :blink: )
Είναι ένας ιδιωματισμός με την έννοια της συμπαράστασης σε κάποιον που είναι ταραγμένος, αναστατωμένος.

Στον πληθυντικό της (sympathies) η λέξη σημαίνει συλλυπητήρια (my deepest sympathies = τα θερμά μου συλλυπητήρια*)

Υπάρχει επίσης και το sympathy strike, αυτό που εμείς λέμε _απεργία συμπαράστασης._

Τέλος είναι και κάποιος κύριος (χμμμ, όχι και τόσο..) που μας ζητά να δείξουμε κατανόηση στην περίπτωσή του 

Με άλλα λόγια, το sympathy -ies σημαίνει *συμπόνια, συμπαράσταση, κατανόηση, συλλυπητήρια...* -Συμπάθεια όχι!

*όπως νομίζω πως έχουμε πει και αλλού.

ΥΓ. Διατηρώ μια μικρή επιφύλαξη ως προς τον όρο _bond of sympathy _γιατί ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο μου δίνει μεν τον όρο _δεσμός συμπάθειας,_ αλλά περιμένω τους ειδήμονες να τοποθετηθούν.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Πριν οποιαδήποτε άλλη τοποθέτηση, υπάρχει για τους μικρούς ένα χιτ του 1970:

Steve Rowland & Family Dogg: *Sympathy*


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2012)

Η ψευδόφιλη (λέξη), μέχρι στιγμής, μόνο διπλωματικό επεισόδιο δεν έχει προκαλέσει. Κατά τ' άλλα, τα τηλεδελτία έχουν καταμπερδέψει τα ποδάρια τους.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2012)

Το ψαχτήρι μού λέει ότι η λέξη *eulogy* δεν υπάρχει σ' αυτό το νήμα με τις ψευτοφίλες. Μπορεί να κάνει λάθος, αλλά κακό δεν κάνει να την επαναλάβουμε. Έχουμε ήδη ασχοληθεί με τη λέξη πιάνοντάς την από την άλλη άκρη:

*επικήδειος (λόγος) = eulogy*

Το μάτι μου τράβηξε ένας τίτλος στο BBC: _The end of money_. Άλλη μια εκπομπή για την κρίση, σκέφτηκα. Στη σελίδα της όμως ο τίτλος ήταν _Life in a cashless society_. Α, μάλιστα, μιλάει για τους τυχερούς που θα έχουν λεφτά, απλώς δεν θα είναι μετρητά. Και στην πρόταση «[Author David Wolman] describes his new book, "The End of Money: Counterfeiters, Preachers, Techies, Dreamers- And The Coming Cashless Society," as a *eulogy* to these rectangular slips of paper and little metal disks» σκέφτηκα ότι φυσικά το βιβλίο δεν είναι ευλογία αλλά ο επικήδειος του μετρητού χρήματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2012)

Ευκαιρίας δοθείσης με το νήμα για τους μνημονιακούς και αντιμνημονιακούς, υπάρχουν φυσικά και οι λέξεις μνημονικός (mnemonic) και αντιμνημονικός (antimnemonic), που δεν έχουν σχέση με μνημόνια.


----------



## Earion (Jun 20, 2012)

*Life in a cashless society*. Αν το όραμα είναι της ίδιας υφής με το άλλο, το παλιότερο, του *paperless office*, ας ψάξει τρύπα ο συγγραφέας να κρυφτεί από τώρα.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 20, 2012)

Α, κι εγώ ήλπιζα να εννοεί κάτι τέτοιο: 

http://livingwithoutmoney.org/


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2012)

Ξαναδιάβαζα το έγγραφο "ίδρυσης ΠΑΣΟΚ" και έψαξα εδώ αν έχει αναφερθεί η ψευδόφιλη *phrasal*. Η αναζήτηση δεν έδειξε τίποτα οπότε προχωράω. Το πλαστό αυτό κείμενο, αναφέρει "_only phrasal deviations are permitted from Andreas Papandreou_". Φυσικά και το *deviation* είναι λάθος στην προκειμένη περίπτωση*, αλλά το *phrasal* δεν είναι out of context αλλά ψευδόφιλη μονάδα. Ο *φραστικός*, στα ελληνικά, είναι και ο μη ουσιαστικός, αυτός που είναι μόνο στα λόγια. Στα αγγλικά το *phrasal* πάει πακέτο μόνο με το *verbs* και είναι τα *περιφραστικά ρήματα* (νομίζω αυτή είναι η απόδοση, δεν έχω λεξικό μαζί μου να το ελέγξω).



* φραστικές παρεκκλίσεις, ήθελε να γράψει ο κάτοχος lower που έγραψε το συγκεκριμένο πόνημα


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2012)

Δεν το είχα υπόψη μου το κείμενο και το βρήκα τώρα, με τη φράση που έδωσες. Νομίζω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι τα αγγλικά αυτού που το έγραψε (μερικοί είναι χειρότεροι από τους Νιγηριανούς...). Αλλά και για να το χάψει κάποιος και να το ανεβάσει στο διαδίκτυο, θα πρέπει τα αγγλικά του να είναι περίπου της 2ης τάξης. Εδώ που το βρήκα έπεσε αμέσως το σχετικό γέλιο.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2012)

To αγγλ. _*litany *_στη σημασία "a prolonged or tedious account ǁ any long or tedious speech or recital" δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το ελλην. _*λιτανεία*_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2012)

Ambrose said:


> Πόσο δύστροπες (στη μετάφραση) μπορούν να είναι μερικές λέξεις Ελληνικής προέλευσης στα Αγγλικά:
> 
> *panoply*
> 1. A splendid or striking array: a panoply of colorful flags.
> ...



Έπεσα κάπου πάνω στο panoply, είδα ότι αναφέρεται στις ψευδόφιλες αλλά δεν βλέπω να προτείνεται κάποια απόδοση ανάλογα την έννοια. Θα πρότεινα "a whole panoply of something" = "ένας πακτωλός" ή "σωρεία" ή "πλήθος". Όταν αναφέρεται σε πλήθος κόσμου, τότε και "στρατός" (a panoply of activists = ένας στρατός ακτιβιστών). Μεταφορικά και το οπλοστάσιο (a panoply of measures).


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2012)

Μάλλον θέλει το νηματάκι της η λέξη, να τη βάλεις κάτω σε διάφορες συμφράσεις και να δοκιμάζεις το προσωπικό σου λεξιλογικό οπλοστάσιο:

a complete or impressive collection of things: _a deliciously inventive panoply of insults_
a splendid display: _all the panoply of Western religious liturgy_ (ODE)

Να προσθέσω: συλλογή, απόθεμα
σκευή, εξοπλισμός, αρματωσιά

Αυτή τη χρήση, με έμψυχα (π.χ. a panoply of activists), δεν την ήξερα και δεν είμαι έτοιμος να τη χρησιμοποιήσω. Αλλά θα τη μεταφράσουμε κι αυτή, δεν θα κωλώσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το *empathy* δεν είναι ποτέ *εμπάθεια*. Αποδίδεται _ενσυναίσθηση_, _εναίσθηση_, _εμβίωση_, _συναισθηματική_ _κατανόηση/συμμετοχή_.



Να σημειώσουμε σχετικά ότι, ενώ στα ελληνικά η σημασία της *εμπάθειας* που φάνηκε να επικρατεί ήταν του «ισχυρού πάθους» και ο *εμπαθής* είναι κάποιος που κινούμενος από πάθος καταντά να δείχνει αντιπάθεια και μισαλλοδοξία, στα αγγλικά το *empathy* χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να αποδώσει τον γερμανικό όρο _Einfühlung_ (sympathetic understanding), όπως αυτός χρησιμοποιείται στο κλασικό σύγγραμμα του Theodor Lipps _Leitfaden der Psychologie_ (1903). Έτσι συμβαίνει να έχουμε τις αντίθετες σημασίες στις δύο γλώσσες. Από πλήρη ασυνεννοησία…


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> To αγγλ. *dramatic* δεν αντιστοιχεί πάντα στο ελλην. *δραματικός*. Άλλες σημασίες τού _dramatic_:
> θεατρικός | θεατρινίστικος, που αποσκοπεί σε δημιουργία εντυπώσεων | εντυπωσιακός, εκπληκτικός | συνταρακτικός, συγκινητικός, έντονος | δραστικός



Δεν σε διαβάζει ο κ. Δένδιας αν κρίνουμε από τα χτεσινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Το φρέσκο μεζεδάκι, που μόλις μάζεψα, προέκυψε από τη χτεσινή (αιφνιδιαστική χαρακτηρίστηκε) επίσκεψη του πρωθυπουργού και του υπουργού κ. Δένδια στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. Σύμφωνα με το ρεπορτάζ της εφημερίδας, ο κ. Δένδιας δήλωσε μετριόφρονα: «Υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που μπορεί να γίνουν ακόμη. Θα πάρει καιρό. Αλλά υπάρχει και μια *δραματική βελτίωση* την οποία είδατε κι εσείς. Ο κόσμος τα αναγνωρίζει». Δραματική βελτίωση; Αυτό στα ελληνικά είναι οξύμωρο, σαν τον γιγαντόσωμο νάνο. Η λέξη _δραματικός_, σύμφωνα με το λεξικό ΛΚΝ, σημαίνει κάτι πολύ δυσάρεστο που συγκλονίζει ή πολύ κρίσιμο, που δημιουργεί μεγάλη ένταση· λέτε ο κ. Δένδιας να κάνει υπόγεια κριτική στο έργο της κυβέρνησης -και στο δικό του το έργο; Δεν φαντάζομαι -απλώς, μεταφέρει στα ελληνικά το αγγλικό *dramatic improvement*. Πρόκειται για μιαν ακόμα περίπτωση “ετερογονίας” (έτσι το είχε πει ο Θ. Τάσιος), με ελληνογενή αγγλική λέξη που έχει όμως πάρει διαφορετική σημασία από την υποτιθέμενη πανομοιότυπη αντίστοιχη ελληνική. Κι όπως το _empathy_ δεν μεταφράζεται “εμπάθεια” (αλλά περίπου το αντίθετο) και ο _sycophant_ δεν είναι ο συκοφάντης αλλά ο κόλακας (ο κατάλογος θα μπορούσε να συνεχιστεί για πολύ ακόμα), έτσι και το _dramatic_ στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν μεταφράζεται “δραματικός”, αλλά “εντυπωσιακός”. Βέβαια, ο κ. υπουργός δεν μετέφραζε από τα αγγλικά.

Αλλά επειδή στην Ελλάδα αγγλικά δεν μιλάει μόνο ο Δένδιας, να μη σας πω πόσοι γράφουν (και λένε) αυτό το οξύμωρο γιατί θα σας στεναχωρήσω:
*
"δραματικές βελτιώσεις" OR "δραματικής βελτίωσης" OR "δραματική βελτίωση" -Δένδιας*


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2012)

Μπορεί όλοι αυτοί να ισχυρίζονται ότι είναι η αρχαία έννοια του "δραματικός". Πως λέμε "αρχαίο δράμα".


----------



## pidyo (Sep 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> να μη σας πω πόσοι γράφουν (και λένε) αυτό το οξύμωρο γιατί θα σας στεναχωρήσω:
> *
> "δραματικές βελτιώσεις" OR "δραματικής βελτίωσης" OR "δραματική βελτίωση" -Δένδιας*



Πώς λένε «κάλυπτα κι εγώ τον Κατσουράνη»; Ε, κι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το δραματικός με την έννοια του dramatic (και επιχειρηματολογώ και για το βίτσιο μου).


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

Πάει, λες, να γίνει κι αυτό σαν το _funny_ και το _amusing_; Να λέει ο άλλος «δραματικές εξελίξεις» και να πρέπει, για να καταλάβουμε, να ρωτήσουμε: «Δραματικές εντυπωσιακές ή δραματικές για κλάματα;»


----------



## pidyo (Sep 3, 2012)

E, φαντάζομαι πως και το φανταστικός με την έννοια καταπληκτικός ξένιζε πολύ πριν από μερικές δεκαετίες.


----------



## mitsof (Oct 24, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν το αναφέρατε,πολλά τα σχόλια, αλλά η συζήτηση μου θύμισε το irony η έννοια της οποίας είναι μπερδεμένη .Όταν κοροϊδεύουμε κάποιον,μιλάμε ειρωνικά γι' αυτόν, στα αγγλικά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το irony αλλά το sarcasm-σαρκασμός, ο οποίος αγγλικά περιέχει και μια δόση χιούμορ. Ενώ το irony είναι το αντίθετο από αυτό που περιμέναμε ή το κανονικό. (dramatic irony, tragic irony και Socratic irony) Αυτά αν δεν απατώμαι. Οι γνώστες ας μας το εξηγήσουν περισσότερο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Το επισήμανε η Αλεξάνδρα:
hygienist = υγιεινολόγος 
healthist = υγιεινιστής

Για τις ισορροπίες στις αντιστοιχίες _irony & sarcasm / ειρωνεία & σαρκασμός_, χρειάζεται περπάτημα...


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2012)

Και τον *polygraph*, καλύτερα να τον λέμε *ανιχνευτή ψεύδους*, για να μην ψάχνουμε πού θα ρίξουμε τον τόνο.

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12697-polygraph-lie-detector-ανιχνευτής-ψεύδους


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και _πολυγραφικός ανιχνευτής_ (ψεύδους) ή _πολυγραφικός καταγραφέας_ ή _πολυκαταγραφέας_, μόνο και μόνο για να διαχωρίζεται η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή από άλλες μεθόδους ανίχνευσης (όχι ότι υπάρχει καμμιά μέθοδος που λειτουργεί, αλλά υπάρχουν χάπια, οροί και διάφορες συσκευές -μερικές μόνο λογοτεχνικές).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 10, 2013)

Παραλίγο να την πατήσω σήμερα με την λέξη τύμπανο (αρχιτεκτονική), που στα ισπανικά δεν είναι tímpano (όπως είναι το τύμπανο του αυτιού), αλλά tambor (όπως το ομώνυμο μουσικό όργανο).


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2013)

*Τύμπανο* στην αρχιτεκτονική είναι κανονικά αυτό:

(αρχιτ.) α) τοίχος κυκλικής, ελλειπτικής ή πολυγωνικής κάτοψης πάνω στον οποίο εδράζεται θόλος· β) (ειδικά) το στήριγμα τού τρούλλου στους βυζαντινούς ναούς, που έχει τη μορφή κυλίνδρου εσωτερικά, ενώ εξωτερικά είναι, συνήθως, πολυγωνικό· (ΠαπΛεξ)

Στα αγγλικά, *tympanum*:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tympanum_(architecture)
και στα ισπανικά timpano:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tímpano_(arquitectura)

Το *tambour* είναι στο κορινθιακό κιονόκρανο (δεν ξέρω αν το λένε «σπόνδυλο», όπως λέει το λεξικό μου) και σε τοίχο:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tambour


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 10, 2013)

Μα ακριβώς, αυτό το tímpano που λινκάρεις (και που λινκάρισα κι εγώ από πάνω), είναι ο χώρος ανάμεσα στο πάνω μέρος μιας αψίδας και στην χορδή του τόξου που ορίζει (δεν ξέρω τους αρχιτεκτονικούς όρους). Φαίνεται και στις εικόνες.

Το τύμπανο ως στήριγμα τρούλου (περίπτωση β του Πάπυρου) είναι το tambor, αν φυσικά έχω καταλάβει σωστά αυτά που διαβάζω και βλέπω στα λινκ.


----------



## Eudokia (Feb 21, 2013)

Συγγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω αργά κάθε φορά. 
Το τύμπανο, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι κανονικά η επίπεδη επιφάνεια ανάμεσα στο τόξο και τη χορδή ή η τριγωνική επιφάνεια σε ένα αέτωμα.
Στην περίπτωση του τρούλου είναι και η υπερύψωσή του (κυλινδρική ή τετράγωνη).
Τα 4 σφαιρικά τρίγωνα που παίρνουν τα φορτία, λέγονται ..."σφαιρικά τρίγωνα" ή "λοφία".

Βλ. και στο pdf αυτό (σελ.14 τα λοφία, σελ. 20 το τύμπανο)

http://ecourses.dbnet.ntua.gr/el/apotypvseis_mnhmeivn/dialejeis/istoria_ths_arxitektonikis_2/2.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2013)

Top 10 foreign language faux pas: in pictures (The Telegraph)


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2013)

Έχει αρκετό διάβασμα αυτό (και πολύ ταξίδι).



> When chatting with Russians, don’t tell them you’re nervous about your language skills – nervos (нервос) actually means irritating, one who gets on others’ nerves.



Πόσο χαίρομαι που δεν έχουμε μόνο εμείς πρόβλημα με αυτή τη λέξη. Σήμερα πάλι διάβαζα κάπου μια μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά που έγραφε «το να μιλάει μαζί της τον έκανε αμήχανο και νευρικό». «Νευρικό» όπως ευέξαπτο και ευερέθιστο;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2013)

Τα έχει εξηγήσει ήδη η Αλεξάνδρα εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...έξεις-ψευτοφίλες&p=43692&viewfull=1#post43692.


----------



## Themis (Nov 5, 2013)

[ΕΝ] syndicalism = επαναστατικός συνδικαλισμός (ΟΧΙ "συνδικαλισμός").


----------



## pidyo (Jan 3, 2014)

Αντιγράφω από ανακοίνωση της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ερευνητών για τον νέο νόμο για την έρευνα: 



> Οι κρίσιμοι θεματικοί τομείς της Έρευνας της χώρας θα πρέπει να αναδιαμορφωθούν με βάση τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα [Στο παρόν ν/σ, οι κρίσιμοι θεματικοί τομείς της Έρευνας για την Ελλάδα έχουν αντιγραφεί από site του Ministère de l'Enseignement supérieur et de la Recherche (με ενεργά links του τελευταίου στο pdf του ν/σ -εξ ου και το Agronomie, βλ. http://www.enseignementsup-recherche.gouv.fr/pid24893/bio-ressources-ecologie-agronomie.html, μεταφράζεται στα Ελληνικά ως Αγρονομία, αντί του σωστού Γεωπονία!)].



Αφήνω ασχολίαστα τόσο δυο-τρία περιττά κεφαλαία στην ανακοίνωση, όσο και το απίστευτο (or not...) γεγονός της κοπυπαστάδας της Εθνικής Στρατηγικής Έρευνας, Τεχνολογίας και Καινοτομίας, για να μείνω στη λεξιλογική ουσία του πράγματος. Agronomy και agronomie φαίνεται πράγματι να αποτελούν ευρύτερες έννοιες από την αγρονομία και να ταυτίζονται με τη γεωπονική στο σύνολό της, ενώ η αγρονομία κατά τον Τριανταφυλλίδη τουλάχιστον σχετίζεται «κυρίως με θέματα αγροτικής οικονομίας». 

Το ερώτημά μου είναι: ισχύει ακόμη η διάκριση αγρονομίας - γεωπονικής στην καθημερινή νεοελληνική χρήση;


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2014)

Εγώ λέω ναι.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 26, 2014)

*clinical *όπως εδώ: απαθής, ανεπηρέαστος, τέρας ψυχραιμίας.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2014)

bernardina said:


> απαθής, ανεπηρέαστος, τέρας ψυχραιμίας.


και άκρως αποτελεσματικός επειδή είναι μεθοδικός, λεπτολόγος, ψυχρά επαγγελματικός... 

*clinical*
2 very efficient and without feeling; _coldly detached: nothing was left to chance—everything was clinical
Behavioural research derives its authority from notions of scientific rigour and clinical detachment.
I want it to be efficient, clinical, impartial and polite.
Some have accused her of coldness, of clinical detachment._
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/clinical?q=clinical

Και πώς θα την πούμε αυτή την _αποστασιοποίηση_; Εδώ τη βλέπουμε παρέα με την _κλινική_ ( :down: ) και αλλού θα βρούμε _ψυχρή αποστασιοποίηση_. Άλλο, καλύτερο;


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2014)

...
Για καλύτερο δεν ξέρω (με την _αποστασιοποίηση _μάλιστα φοβάμαι και τον αποαπόηχο), αλλά μπορεί κάπου να χρησιμέψει το _αποστειρωμένο, _εάν ενδείκνυται στην κλινική κατάσταση του κειμένου;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 28, 2014)

Aerology = *Meteorology of the total vertical extent of the atmosphere as opposed to the study of the atmosphere near Earth's surface.*

Αερολογία [SUP]1[/SUP] η (συνήθ. πληθ.) : *άσκοπα και χωρίς ουσία λόγια· λόγια του αέρα.*
αλλά και:
Αερολογία [SUP]2[/SUP] η : *κλάδος της μετεωρολογίας που μελετά τα φαινόμενα της ατμόσφαιρας.
*


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2014)

Αυτό το έμαθα σχετικά πρόσφατα και αρχικά με μπέρδεψε, οπότε για να μην μπερδέψει κι άλλους:

Carnival: (North American) A travelling funfair or circus: _he worked at a carnival, climbing Ferris wheels and working 18-hour days_

Επομένως και καρναβάλι (γενικά) και λούνα παρκ (στις ΗΠΑ).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2014)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6159-carnival


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2014)

...
*carnival*


*carnival shooting gallery = σκοποβολή στο λούνα παρκ
*

Edit:



, Zaz.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2014)

Ε, ναι ρε παιδιά, αλλά αν δεν το συναντήσω πολλές φορές δεν πρόκειται να το εμπεδώσω. 
Και το search στη Λεξιλογία ποτέ δε μου βγάζει τίποτα χρήσιμο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ε, ναι ρε παιδιά, αλλά αν δεν το συναντήσω πολλές φορές δεν πρόκειται να το εμπεδώσω.


Δίκιο έχεις. Αλλά στις ΗΠες κυρίως έχει και τα λένε έτσι. Οπότε, αν δεν πας εκεί να το εμπεδώσεις δια ζώσης, κάνεις επανάληψη με αμερικάνικες ταινίες.

Πάμε πάλι, λοιπόν: carnival 



SBE said:


> Και το search στη Λεξιλογία ποτέ δε μου βγάζει τίποτα χρήσιμο.



Το search στη Λεξιλογία για το carnival συγκεκριμένα βγάζει πρώτο πρώτο το παραπάνω νήμα. Επειδή όμως, πέρα από τον περιορισμό των 100 αποτελεσμάτων που έχει στις αναζητήσεις, καμιά φορά κι εμένα μου κάνει τσαλίμια, όποτε θέλω να βρω κάτι σίγουρα, πάω στον γκούγκλη: _term[SUB]1[/SUB] term[SUB]2[/SUB] term[SUB]n[/SUB]_ site:lexilogia.gr ή για να βρω ακριβώς αυτό που ψάχνω χωρίς παραλλαγές ή άλλες πτώσεις: "_term_" site:lexilogia.gr. Και συνδυασμούς των παραπάνω.


----------



## SBE (Mar 24, 2014)

Εύγε Δαεμάνε, κι έλεγα κι εγώ κάποιο κόλπο θα υπάρχει για την αναζήτηση και θα το έχουμε κάπου, αλλά πού να ψάξω τώρα στη Λεξιλογία να το βρω.


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2014)

SBE said:


> ... κι έλεγα κι εγώ κάποιο κόλπο θα υπάρχει για την αναζήτηση και θα το έχουμε κάπου, αλλά πού να ψάξω τώρα στη Λεξιλογία να το βρω.



http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11415-Γκουγκλοαναζήτηση&p=185647&viewfull=1#post185647


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2014)

bernardina said:


> About *sympathy*
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν η όλη παρεξήγηση ξεκίνησε από 'δώ, όμως η φράση tea and sympathy δεν σημαίνει τσάι και *συμπάθεια* (δηλαδή; :blink: )
> Είναι ένας ιδιωματισμός με την έννοια της συμπαράστασης σε κάποιον που είναι ταραγμένος, αναστατωμένος.
> ...


Κι εγώ αυτή την απόλυτη διάκριση μεταξύ _sympathy _και _συμπάθειας _ακολουθούσα μέχρι σήμερα κι εγώ, μέχρι που είδα τη 2η σημασία τής λ. _συμπάθεια _εδώ: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=συμπαθεια&dq= — μήπως με αυτό το ΛΚΝ αφήνει χώρο και για τη χρήση που θα θεωρούσαμε ψευδοφιλικό αγγλισμό;


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2014)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ είναι η πρώτη σημασία:
1. η βαθιά κατανόηση και συμμετοχή στην ψυχική κατάσταση (κάποιου που πάσχει): _έδειχνε συμπάθεια για τους φτωχούς και τους αδυνάτους | τον κοίταξε με συμπάθεια αναλογιζόμενη το δράμα του_. ΣΥΝ. συμπόνια.

Και τα δύο λεξικά καταγράφουν μια σημασία που υπάρχει από τα αρχαία χρόνια («κοινότητα αισθημάτων, ομοιότητα ψυχικής διάθεσης ή συναισθημάτων | συμμετοχή στον ψυχικό πόνο, στη λύπη που κάποιος άλλος νιώθει, το να συμπάσχει κανείς, συμπόνια» Πάπυρος). Ο λόγος που αποφεύγουμε αυτή την παλιά σημασία είναι επειδή αναπτύχθηκε η σύγχρονη σημασία της ευμένειας και της έλξης. Και για να μη φαίνεται ότι πέφτουμε θύματα αγγλισμού. Και για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε: Τι λέτε ότι θα καταλάβει ο άλλος όταν του πούμε «Ξέρεις ότι σε συμπαθώ, ε;»;

Ανήκω σε εκείνους που χρησιμοποιούν _συμπόνια, συμπαράσταση, κατανόηση_ και άλλες λέξεις με σαφέστερη σημασία.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

...
Και για το ρήμα _sympathise_ ή _sympathize _(with) επίσης το _συμμερίζομαι_.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2014)

Blouse δεν είναι η μπλούζα. 
Today, the word most commonly refers to *a woman's shirt*
Traditionally, the term has been used to refer to a* shirt* which *blouses out *or has an *unmistakably feminine appearance.*
The term is also used for *some men's military uniform jackets*.


Εικονογραφημένο.  :)

(και με τον ενδιαφέροντα όρο pussy bow)


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

bernardina said:


> (και με τον ενδιαφέροντα όρο pussy bow)



Βέβαια. Καλύτερα *pussycat bow*, για να μη μας μπαίνουν λάθος ιδέες.
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/pussycat-bow


----------



## cougr (Jun 18, 2014)

bernardina said:


> ......(και με τον ενδιαφέροντα όρο pussy bow)



Fantastic, Bernie! Now I finally understand the derivation of the (largely obsolete) expressions "full to the pussy's bow" (ie. μπουχτισμένος) and "had it up to the pussy's bow" (ie. had it up to the neck).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2014)

cougr said:


> Fantastic, Bernie! Now I finally understand the derivation of the (largely obsolete) expressions "full to the pussy's bow" (ie. μπούχτισα) and "had it up to the pussy's bow" (ie. had it up to the neck).


Fantastic, cougr! I've just learnt two new idioms. Thanks, mate! :up:


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

Αυτό το είχα κάνει λάθος εγώ προ ημερών και μισή ώρα μετά σκέφτηκα «Μα τι έγραψα!».

*elastic* = λαστιχάκι ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ελαστικό, που είναι το λάστιχο στις ρόδες των αυτοκινήτων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2014)

Επικίνδυνες οι ψευδόφιλες που είναι ψευδόφιλες σε ένα μέρος του λόγου κι όχι σε άλλο, όπως η παραπάνω (ουσ. λαστιχάκι, αλλά επ. ελαστικός). Ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση, βέβαια, καθώς και οι δυο ελληνικές λέξεις είναι αντιδάνεια του ελληνιστικού _ελαστός_ (η πρώτη μέσω ιταλικής, η δεύτερη μέσω γαλλικής). Όταν αναφερόμαστε σε αυτοκίνητα, χρησιμοποιούμε και τις δυο λέξεις (λάστιχα/ελαστικά αυτοκινήτου), αλλά το _λαστιχάκι_ έχει αυτονομημένη έννοια.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 26, 2014)

Melancholy vs melancholic* (όταν το melancholy είναι επίθετο).
*το έναυσμα ήταν αυτές οι μελαγχολικές γατούλες.

Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα ότι το melancholic εδώ ήταν λάθος. Μετά κατάλαβα ότι αν έγραφε melancholy θα εννοούσε _καταθλιπτικές _γατούλες, όχι μελαγχολικές. Συμφωνείτε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Μετά κατάλαβα ότι αν έγραφε melancholy θα εννοούσε _καταθλιπτικές _γατούλες, όχι μελαγχολικές. Συμφωνείτε;



Δεν συμφωνώ. Αυτή είναι η μία από τις δύο σημασίες, οπότε χρειάζεται προσεκτική αποκωδικοποίηση. Ή βάζουμε «μελαγχολικός» και αφήνουμε τον αναγνώστη να αποκωδικοποιήσει. 

*melancholy* _adjective_
1 Having a feeling of melancholy; sad and pensive: 
_she felt a little melancholy 
a dark, melancholy young man with deep-set eyes
But in spite of his melancholy bearing and despondent expression, there were few who could say that they had ever seen a man of more distinguished presence.
Now she couldn't look back and remember those times without forcing back tears, or battling a melancholy wave of sadness.
Their melancholy expressions are at odds with the theatrical gaiety of their attire._

1.1 Causing or expressing sadness; depressing: 
_the melancholy tone of her writing
She hung up while Eden still held on, listening to the melancholy sound of the dial tone.
Sweetened by distance, the melancholy tones of a shepherd's bagpipe drifted on the breeze.
The Slave Dancer is written through Jessie's eyes, and projects a depressing, melancholy mood._
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/melancholy?q=melancholy

Περισσότερη κατάθλιψη θα βρεις στο *melancholic*:

_You could get melancholic and unhappy if there is discord in the family or a misunderstanding between friends.
A lot of writers are depressive - I tend more towards anxious and melancholic.
In a way despite the seasonal cheerfulness, Christmas is quintessentially a moody and melancholic time._


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2015)

*glossophile* 

https://www.google.com/search?q="glossophile"+OR+"glossophiles"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Δεν είναι διαδεδομένος όρος για τον _language lover_ ή τον _linguaphile_, αλλά, αν δεν θέλετε να τον πείτε *γλωσσόφιλο* (French kiss), υπάρχει και ο *γλωσσολάτρης*, ίσως και ο _φιλόγλωσσος_.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 10, 2015)

Με αφορμή την προσέγγιση ΗΠΑ-Κούβας, ακούμε πολύ στα δελτία και διαβάζουμε για τον «ανταγωνισμό» των δύο χωρών όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, ο οποίος παίρνει τέλος με αυτή την κίνηση (παράδειγμα: http://www.nerit.gr/tag/proedros-kouvas/). Εδώ ο *ανταγωνισμός *αποδίδει προφανώς το αγγλ. *antagonism*, αλλά έχει κτγμ περισσότερο την έννοια της εχθρότητας, της αντιπαλότητας κι όχι του ανταγωνισμού (όπως η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται λχ για την κούρσα των εξοπλισμών), καθώς οι δύο χώρες κάθε άλλο παρά παραπλήσιες σε δύναμη ήταν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 10, 2015)

Φυσικά και έχει αρνητική έννοια και έχει να κάνει με εχθρική αντιπαλότητα. Αξίζει να αναφερθεί, νομίζω, ότι όταν μιλάμε για _antagonist _σε ταινίες ή βιβλία, αναφερόμαστε στον κακό της υπόθεσης και για την ακρίβεια στον εχθρό των πρωταγωνιστών.

Π.χ.:
Voldemort is the _main antagonist_ in the _Harry Potter_ books.
Ο Βόλντεμορτ είναι ο _βασικός κακός_ στην σειρά βιβλίων _Χάρι Πότερ_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2015)

Να βάλουμε και το ρήμα *antagonize* στη λίστα:

*antagonize* (also *antagonise*)
Pronunciation: /anˈtaɡ(ə)nʌɪz/
verb [with object]
Cause (someone) to become hostile: 
_the aim was to antagonize visiting supporters
Why go out of the way to offend and antagonize religious people?
It is spending astronomical amounts of money, alienating allies and further antagonizing opponents.
I fully admit I have gone out of my way on more than one occasion to needle and to antagonize him._
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/antagonize

Αυτό δεν είναι «ανταγωνίζομαι». Γιά να δούμε μερικές καλές ελληνικές αποδόσεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2015)

Κάποια από αυτά θα μπορούσαν ίσως να εξυπηρετηθούν από το _αποξενώνω_.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2015)

Περισσότερο προς το «κοντράρω» πάει, κάπως πιο δυνατό από το «αποξενώνω».


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2015)

*lexicon *= 1. the vocabulary of a person, language, or branch of knowledge: the size of the English lexicon. *λεξιλόγιο*.
2. A dictionary, especially of Greek, Hebrew, Syriac, or Arabic: a Greek-Latin lexicon. *λεξικό*


Στην ταινία _Κάθε στιγμή μετράει_ (_Still Alice_) η Τζούλιαν Μουρ υποδύεται μια καθηγήτρια γλωσσολογίας που αρχίζει να χάνει τη μνήμη της από μια σπάνια μορφή της αλτσχάιμερ. Η πρώτη φορά που της συμβαίνει να ξεχάσει μια καθημερινή (για την ίδια) λέξη με τρόπο που την αιφνιδιάζει είναι στη διάρκεια διάλεξης που δίνει ως προσκεκλημένη ομιλήτρια σε κάποια σχολή, όπου τη βλέπουμε να κομπιάζει, να δικαιολογείται, και μετά να αντικαθιστά τη λέξη με περίφραση. 

Μεταφέρω το κομμάτι της ομιλίας της που ακούμε, γιατί το βρήκα καλοφτιαγμένο:

Most children speak and understand their mother tongue before the age of 4 without lessons, homework or much in the way of feedback. How do they accomplish this remarkable feat? This is a question that has interested scientists at least since Charles Darwin kept a diary of the early language of his infant son. He observed, “Man has an instinctive tendency to speak as we see in the babble of young children.” Much has been learned since then. But today I’d like to focus on some recent studies from my lab on the acquisition of past-tense irregular verb forms in children between the ages of 18 months and two-and-a-half years. Now, you may say that this falls into the academic tradition of knowing more and more about less and less until we know everything about nothing. But I hope to convince you that by observing these baby steps *into the… into… —I knew I shouldn't have had that champagne— into the word stock of a given language*, we will learn crucial information about the relationship between memory and computation that is the very essence of communication.

Στην αμέσως επόμενη σκηνή τη βλέπουμε μέσα σε αυτοκίνητο να βασανίζει τη σκέψη της και να φτάνει, με ανακούφιση και πολύ προβληματισμό, στην απάντηση:
Lexicon!

Πώς να αποδόθηκε, αλήθεια, στα ελληνικά;

Ελπίζω όχι με το ψευδόφιλο «Λεξικό». Αλλά και «Λεξιλόγιο» να το είπαν, δεν πάει εύκολα ο νους του θεατή στο ότι αυτή είναι η λέξη που ξέχασε. Είναι περιορισμένη και πιο ειδικευμένη η χρήση του _lexicon_ στα αγγλικά σε σχέση με τη χρήση του _λεξιλόγιου_ στα ελληνικά.

(Σε πειρατικούς υπότιτλους που είδα, το έχουν απλώς παραλείψει.)


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2015)

Το πρώτο στον κόσμο γλωσσικό πείραμα με παρατήρηση σε νήπιο το έκανε —αιώνες πριν τον Δαρβίνο— ο Αιγύπτιος φαραώ Ψαμμήτιχος:
The earliest recorded psychological experiment, reported about 429 B.C. in _The Histories_ (Part 1, Book 2, paragraph 2) of the Greek historian Herodotus (?485–425 B.C.), the world's first history book. According to Herodotus, the Egyptian Pharaoh Psammetichus I (664–610 B.C.) performed the experiment to determine whether human beings have an innate capacity for speech, and if so, which particular language is innate. He ordered two infants to be brought up in a remote place by a shepherd who was forbidden to speak in their presence. After two years the children began to speak, and the word that they repeated most often was _becos_, which turned out to be the Phrygian word for bread. Psammetichus concluded that the capacity for speech is innate, and that the natural language of human beings is Phrygian. The experiment is conceptually similar to the Kaspar Hauser experiments by the British ethologist William H. Thorpe (1902–86), published in 1958, in which birds were reared in isolation to determine which aspects of their songs are innate.

Psammetichus experiment ​


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 21, 2015)

Placenta στα αγγλικά σημαίνει πλακούντας.
1. (Anatomy) the vascular organ formed in the uterus during pregnancy, consisting of both maternal and embryonic tissues and providing oxygen and nutrients for the fetus and transfer of waste products from the fetal to the maternal blood circulation. See also afterbirth
2. (Zoology) the corresponding organ or part in certain mammals
3. (Botany) botany
a. the part of the ovary of flowering plants to which the ovules are attached
b. the mass of tissue in nonflowering plants that bears the sporangia or spores

Στα ελληνικά όμως εξακολουθεί να έχει τη σημασία της λατινικής ρίζας της λέξης, που κι αυτή προέρχεται από τα ελληνικά:
via Latin from Greek plakoeis flat cake, from plax flat

Πλατσέντα = σιροπιαστό γλυκό της Λέσβου με γέμιση από καρύδια ή αμύγδαλα ή χωρίς γέμιση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 21, 2015)

Μου θύμισες τις συνταγές για *πλακούντια* (=μπισκότα) στον Τσελεμεντέ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2015)

Με την ευκαιρία, να βάλουμε και μια παραπομπή στον ruffian:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?16354-ρουφιάνος-αλλά-όχι-ruffian


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2016)

Zazula said:


> Το *εικονικός*, όταν έχει τη σημασία "φαινομενικός | πλαστός | υποθετικός", δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το *iconic*.





nickel said:


> Ομοίως, *icon* = _σύμβολο, εμβληματική μορφή_





daeman said:


> Αυτό το εικονικός, πόσες φορές το έχω δει (και διορθώσει σε εμβληματικός, όταν μπορούσα), να αποδίδει το iconic!



Και μια επανάληψη σήμερα στο ιστολόγημα του Σαραντάκου:

*Εικόνες και εικονίδια*

Καλημέρες


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δε θυμάμαι να το έχουμε αναφέρει, και δεν θα το έλεγα 100% ψευδόφιλο, αλλά το asbestos = αμίαντος το έχω δει πολλές φορές να μπερδεύει κόσμο.



Από τα σημερινά «μεζεδάκια» του Σαραντάκου:

ένα δικαστήριο στην Αμερική επιδίκασε μεγάλη αποζημίωση στους συγγενείς μιας γυναίκας που χρησιμοποιούσε ταλκ γνωστής μάρκας και πέθανε από καρκίνο των ωοθηκών. Διαβάζουμε λοιπόν στο pontiki.gr:

Το ταλκ, το οποίο απορροφά την υγρασία, προέρχεται από τον τάλκη, ένα ορυκτό που περιέχει μαγνήσιο, πυρίτια και οξυγόνο. Στη φυσική μορφή του, το ορυκτό μπορεί να περιέχει και άσβεστο, ο οποίος είναι καρκινογόνος. Όμως όλα τα εμπορικά προϊόντα ταλκ, στις ΗΠΑ τουλάχιστον, δεν περιέχουν άσβεστο εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες.​
Στα αγγλικά είναι asbestos, αλλά στα ελληνικά λέμε «αμίαντος» — χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση «άσπονδου φίλου». Να προσέξουμε επίσης ότι ο τάλκης δεν περιέχει «πυρίτια» αλλά «πυριτία», που είναι διοξείδιο του πυριτίου (η άμμος, ας πούμε).​


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δε θυμάμαι να το έχουμε αναφέρει, και δεν θα το έλεγα 100% ψευδόφιλο, αλλά το asbestos = αμίαντος το έχω δει πολλές φορές να μπερδεύει κόσμο.





sapere_aude said:


> Νομίζω ότι το *asbestos* και το *asbestosis* (αμιάντωση) είναι 100% ψευδόφιλα.






stathis said:


> Η νέα κατάταξη, από πλευράς κινδύνου, φέρνει πλέον τα σολάριουμ στην ίδια κατηγορία επικινδυνότητας, μεταξύ άλλων, με το τσιγάρο, *τον άσβεστο* και την ηπατίτιδα Β.
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1037783&lngDtrID=252
> 
> (Και το κόλλημά μου με το in.gr άσβεστο είναι...)





Alexandra said:


> Αυτός που κάνει "μετάφραση", διαβάζει asbestos και του φαίνεται λογικό να είναι επικίνδυνο. Ξέρεις τι παθαίνεις άμα πέσεις στον λάκκο με τον ασβέστη;





Palavra said:


> Άσε. Μάλλον εκεί έχει πέσει το λεξικό του και φοβάται να το πιάσει.




Άσβεστον το πυρ· αμίαντος μόνον όστις προς λεξικά μίσος άσβεστον ουκ έχει.


----------



## cougr (Oct 3, 2016)

*Lucuma* - Υποτροπικό φρούτο, εγγενές στις εύφορες κοιλάδες των Άνδεων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2016)

Στα αγγλικά, το *casserole* δεν είναι η κατσαρόλα (stewpot), αλλά το γυάλινο ταψί φούρνου, το γνωστό και σαν πυρέξ. Και πώς θα πούμε το φαγητό; Ψητό φούρνου, μαγειρευτό στο φούρνο;

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/casserole


Η συνέχεια, στο νήμα *casserole*.


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2016)

cougr said:


> *Lucuma* - Υποτροπικό φρούτο, εγγενές στις εύφορες κοιλάδες των Άνδεων.



Lucuma powder with cacao and chia seeds.
Δουλειές που θα κάνει ο Γιώτης με το μίγμα για λουκουμάδες...


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2016)

Ούτε τα μεγάφωνα έχουμε...

μεγάφωνο > loudspeaker

megaphone (loudhailer) > τηλεβόας, ντουντούκα
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megaphone


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2016)

...
Με το loudspeaker μού θύμισες το ανέκδοτο με τα ψευδόφιλα νησιά:

—Τι είν' αυτό το θεόρατο κουτί που λαλάει, ρε παλικάρι;
—Ηχείο είναι, κύριε.
—Σιγά μην είν' η Μυτιλήνη.


Διότι loudspeaker είναι και το ηχείο, όχι ο φωνακλάς, 
ενώ woofer δεν είναι ο γαβγιστής και tweeter δεν είναι μόνο ο τουιτεράς ο τιτιβίζων.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 25, 2016)

Εντυπωσιακό νήμα... Να αναφέρω χάριν πληρότητος το _chlorine_, που είναι το χλώριο και όχι η χλωρίνη (το θυμόμουν από αυτό).

Επίσης, _rest_ είναι τα υπόλοιπα (και η ανάπαυση), όχι τα ρέστα· αυτά είναι μεν κοντά σημασιολογικώς, αλλά έχουν δική τους λέξη στα αγγλικά: _change_. Σύμφωνα με την Πύλη, η ελληνική λέξη δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με την αγγλική αλλά προέρχεται από το ιταλικό _resto_, μέσω του επιθέτου _ρέστος_.

Όταν στο γυμνάσιο έκανα κάποια γαλλικά (χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προθυμία, μιας και εγώ γερμανικά μάθαινα εκτός σχολείου), θυμάμαι ότι ορισμένες λέξεις μού έκαναν ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση ως προς τη διαφορετική σημασία τους. Το _κραγιόν_ αναφέρθηκε ήδη, και το γκαρσόν καλύφθηκε αλλού πριν από 7 χρόνια ακριβώς.* Μετά έχουμε το _maillot_, το οποίο μεταφράσαμε τότε ως «μπλουζάκι» αλλά φαίνεται να έχει και άλλες, συναφείς χρήσεις. Η σκέτη λέξη δεν πρέπει να έχει ιδιαίτερη σχέση με ενδύματα κολύμβησης, αν και θα χρειαστώ επιβεβαίωση γι' αυτό· το μαγιό στα γαλλικά το βρίσκω ως _maillot de bain_. Στο λεξιλόγιό μας μπορεί να μπήκε από συντόμευση αυτής τής φράσης, ή από την πιο εξειδικευμένη χρήση τού _maillot_, όπως δίνεται στη Βικιπαίδεια και στο etymonline. Στο τέλος τού άρθρου, μάλιστα, βρήκα και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σημείωση ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται στα αραβικά τής Εγγύς Ανατολής (Λεβάντε;) με την ίδια σημασία όπως σε εμάς, αν και τα ελληνικά δεν τα αναφέρει καθόλου. Ετυμολογικά συνδέεται με το αγγλικό _mail_, τόσο με την έννοια του ταχυδρομείου όσο και στη φράση _chain mail_, για τον θώρακα από πλεγμένους μεταλλικούς κρίκους. (Αναρωτιέμαι αν η ομοιότητα με το άλλο, πιο πρόσφατο _chain mail_ αποτελεί σύμπτωση ή λογοπαίγνιο.)

Ως μερικώς ψευδόφιλο θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω και το _παπιγιόν_, που στο πρωτότυπο έχει σαφώς μεγαλύτερο εύρος από τον λαιμοδέτη** και κυριολεκτικά αναφέρεται στην πεταλούδα. Πλήρες ψευδόφιλο ίσως είναι η _παπίλα_, στον βαθμό που χρησιμοποιείται ως συνώνυμο του επιχείλιου έρπητα. _Papilla_ στην ιατρική είναι η θηλή, ή άλλη δομή παρόμοιου σχήματος.

* Τελικά γιορτάζει η Κέιτι Χολμς ή όχι; 
** Λαιμοδέτης είναι μόνο η γραβάτα; Γιατί το παπιγιόν έχει κοινή προέλευση και παρόμοιο ρόλο, και απλώς εξελίχθηκε λίγο διαφορετικά.

Επίσης...



daeman said:


> Το *chord*, όταν μιλάμε για έγχορδα όργανα (string instruments), συνήθως δεν σημαίνει *χορδή*, που σε αυτά λέγεται string, αλλά *συγχορδία*, *ακόρντο*.



_Cordon bleu_ δεν είναι το μπλε κορδόνι αλλά η γαλάζια κορδέλα, σύμβολο ανώτερης ποιότητας. Το κορδόνι είναι μεν αντιδάνειο, όχι όμως από τα γαλλικά.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 25, 2016)

Χμ, ξέχασα την πιο σημαντική παράθεση παραπάνω, σχετικά με το κορδόνι και την κορδέλα:



AoratiMelani said:


> Αφού είναι έτσι, σας χαρίζω και τα
> 
> cordel = σπάγγος (και όχι κορδέλα)
> plátano = μπανάνα (το πλατάνι είναι plátano de India)



Ταιριάζει, και είναι καλό να τα έχουμε μαζί. Και κάτι άλλο:



nickel said:


> a complete or impressive collection of things: _a deliciously inventive panoply of insults_
> a splendid display: _all the panoply of Western religious liturgy_ (ODE)
> 
> Να προσθέσω: συλλογή, απόθεμα
> ...



Με την ίδια σημασία έχω συναντήσει το _phalanx_ σε ιστολόγιο δημοσιογράφου τού BBC. Από το etymonline.com: Figurative sense of "number of persons banded together in a common cause" is attested from 1600 (compare Spanish _Falangist_, member of a fascist organization founded in 1933). Το _phalanx_ βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στο ελληνικό πρωτότυπο σε σχέση με το _panoply_, καθώς η φάλαγγα δήλωνε (σχεδόν) εξαρχής κάτι το έμψυχο, αλλά πάλι διαφέρει από τις σημασίες που βρίσκω στον Τριανταφυλλίδη και στον Μπαμπινιώτη, καθώς δεν έχει απαραίτητα συνειρμούς ένοπλου σώματος ή αντικαθεστωτικής δράσης. Αν μάλιστα αυτή η ήδη σπάνια λέξη μετακινείται, στη λογοτεχνική ή δημοσιογραφική της χρήση, προς την εν λόγω μεταφορική σημασία και μόνο αυτήν (όπως μου φαίνεται ότι συμβαίνει, βάζοντας στην άκρη ιστορικές χρήσεις όπως για τον Ισπανικό Εμφύλιο), θα δούμε μια ήδη ημιψευδόφιλη λέξη να γίνεται εντελώς ψευδόφιλη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...
> ** Λαιμοδέτης είναι μόνο η γραβάτα; Γιατί το παπιγιόν έχει κοινή προέλευση και παρόμοιο ρόλο, και απλώς εξελίχθηκε λίγο διαφορετικά.
> ...
> 
> _Cordon bleu_ δεν είναι το μπλε κορδόνι αλλά η γαλάζια κορδέλα, σύμβολο ανώτερης ποιότητας. Το κορδόνι είναι μεν αντιδάνειο, όχι όμως από τα γαλλικά.



Λαιμοδέτες, γραβάτες και άλλες θηλιές: *black tie = (ημι)επίσημη βραδινή αμφίεση, σμόκιν και μαύρο παπιγιόν *| *Η χώρα με τη σκακιέρα στη σημαία *| *bolo tie*. 

Κολάρα έχουμε εκεί: *white-collar crime = οικονομικά εγκλήματα στελεχών*, ενώ μαζί με λαιμαριές, τραχηλιές και περιλαίμια, εκεί: *ruff *και για ζώα εκεί: *μπιλιάνι, υποστέρνιο *κι εδώ:



daeman said:


> *περισκυλίδα* = περιλαίμιο σκύλου, κυνός η λαιμαριά



*Σκοινί* κορδόνι, τρέλα και *κορδέλα*, φτιάξαμε *γαϊτάνι*. 
Stringing threads for cords, braids, cordons, ropes and the lace through the *eyelet*. 

The ties that bind


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2016)

*bully* 

Θα πρέπει, όταν το αποδίδουμε με το *μπούλης*, να εξηγούμε κάπως ότι δεν εννοούμε τον «παχύ, καλομαθημένο και άβουλο άνθρωπο» (αυτός είναι ο ορισμός που διαβάζουμε στο Χρηστικό για τον παραδοσιακό Έλληνα _μπούλη_), αλλά τον «θρασύδειλο νταή του σχολείου που πουλάει σωματικό και ψυχολογικό πειθαναγκασμό στους εμφανώς πιο αδύναμους, ντροπαλούς, ουατέβα συμμαθητές του», όπως περίπου το εξηγεί το slang.gr.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/6592-mpoulis


----------



## sarant (Dec 14, 2016)

Πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι το "μπούλης" για τον νταή;


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2016)

sarant said:


> Πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι το "μπούλης" για τον νταή;



Στο ευρύτερο διαδίκτυο, δηλαδή όχι σε εφημερίδες ή (γκουγκλο)βιβλία αποκλειστικά, τα ευρήματα με τη νεότερη σημασία είναι τόσα (ακόμα και για τον πληθυντικό _μπούληδες_) που να επιβεβαιώνουν την ανάγκη να προσέξεις για να δεις με ποια σημασία χρησιμοποιείται. Δηλαδή, ώρα να μπαίνει στην επόμενη έκδοση του Χρηστικού!


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2017)

nickel said:


> Zazula said:
> 
> 
> > Το *εικονικός*, όταν έχει τη σημασία "φαινομενικός | πλαστός | υποθετικός", δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το *iconic*.
> ...


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2017)

Από τα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Σε άρθρο του skai.gr για τη μάχη της Μοσούλης, διαβάζουμε ότι ο ηγέτης του ISIS δεν βρίσκεται πια μέσα στην πόλη:

Οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες έχουν συμπεράνει από τις προσπάθειες εντοπισμού του πως ο ηγέτης του Ισλαμικού Κράτους προτιμάει να κρύβεται σε σπίτια συμπαθητικών κατοίκων που βρίσκονται σε μικρά χωριά παρά σε αστικές περιοχές όπου συχνά διεξάγονται μάχες.​
Απάντησα στον φίλο που μου το έστειλε: Εμ τι περίμενες; Να πάει να τον φιλοξενήσουν τίποτα τζαναμπέτηδες; Τίποτα ασκημομούρηδες; Σε συμπαθητικούς ανθρώπους θα πήγε, να ανοίξει η καρδιά του!

Το μαργαριτάρι οφείλεται σε… άσπονδο φίλο. Το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο προφανώς χρησιμοποιούσε τη λέξη sympathetic villagers ή κάτι τέτοιο. Ωστόσο, το sympathetic εδώ δεν θα πει «συμπαθητικοί» αλλά «συμπαθούντες», «ευνοϊκά διακείμενοι»!
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2017/03/11/meze-262/#more-16664​

(Πράγματι, το αγγλικό πρωτότυπο είναι: «Baghdadi, one of the most wanted men in the world, is thought to be in familiar Iraqi desert villages living among sympathetic civilians.»)


----------



## Earion (Aug 17, 2017)

*skeptic = δύσπιστος, καχύποπτος*



Lina said:


> Sceptical = σκεπτικιστής και άλλα, αλλά όχι σκεφτικός.


 
Όταν κατέχεται κάποιος από skepticism, είναι δηλαδή *skeptic*, δεν είναι σκεπτικιστής, είναι *δύσπιστος* ή *καχύποπτος*.


----------



## Earion (Aug 17, 2017)

Philip said:


> Friendly Society δεν είναι το ίδιο με Φιλική Εταιρεία
> 
> *A friendly society (sometimes called a mutual society, benevolent society or fraternal organization) is a mutual association for insurance, pensions or savings and loan-like purposes, or cooperative banking. Some friendly societies, especially in the past, served ceremonial and friendship purposes also, while others did not. It is a mutual organization or benefit society composed of a body of people who join together for a common financial or social purpose. Before modern insurance, and the welfare state, friendly societies provided financial and social services to individuals, often according to their religious or political affiliations.


 


Zazula said:


> Σωστά, αλλά είναι αυτά όντως ψευδόφιλα — ή απλώς είναι άστοχη η καταλέξη μετάφραση;


 
Όχι, ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο. Αυτό ακριβώς ισχυριζόταν ότι ήταν η Φιλική Εταιρεία, αυτό ήταν το προκάλυμμά της, ότι επρόκειτο για mutual organization or benefit society composed of a body of people who join together for a common financial or social purpose, και μάλιστα με το πρόσθετο γνώρισμα ότι απευθυνόταν σε υποψήφια μέλη according to their religious and political affiliations.


----------



## Earion (Aug 17, 2017)

*blood libel = συκοφαντία του αίματος*

Η αγγλική λέξη *libel *σημαίνει συκοφαντία, δυσφήμηση, διαβολή, ύβρη (με τη σημερινή σημασία, όχι με την αρχαία) ακόμα και βλασφημία.

*libel*  [lahy-buh l] noun 
1. Law. 
1. defamation by written or printed words, pictures, or in any form other than by spoken words or gestures. ​2. the act or crime of publishing it. ​3. a formal written declaration or statement, as one containing the allegations of a plaintiff or the grounds of a charge. ​2. anything that is defamatory or that maliciously or damagingly misrepresents. 

Η σημασία της δηλαδή είναι γενική, περιλαμβάνει τόσο την προφορική όσο και την έγγραφη επίθεση κατά της προσωπικότητας.
Στα ελληνικά η αντίστοιχη λέξη λίβελος (όχι πλέον με δύο λάμδα) έχει πολύ πιο συγκεκριμένη σημασία:
ΛΚΝ: *λίβελος* = ο [lívelos] Ο20α *:* υβριστικό ή συκοφαντικό δημοσίευμα με το οποίο συνήθ. ασκείται πολεμική εναντίον κάποιου προσώπου: _Tον μήνυσε, γιατί θεώρησε το δημοσίευμά του ως λίβελο εναντίον της._
και ΧΛΝΕΓ παρόμοια (δυσφημιστικό συκοφαντικό κείμενο ή δημοσίευμα)​ 
Άρα ο λίβελος στα ελληνικά προϋποθέτει οπωσδήποτε γραπτή μορφή (>λιβελογράφημα) και δεν μεταφράζει αυτόματα το libel.

Έτσι η σύνθετη έννοια blood libel, οι κατηγορίες δηλαδή κατά των Εβραίων για δήθεν θυσίες ζωντανών ανθρώπων ή και καθαρή ανθρωποφαγία (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_libel) μεταφράζεται *συκοφαντία του αίματος*.

(Είναι ενδιαφέρον άλλωστε ότι, κατά τη Βικιπαίδεια, ο όρος στις διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες αποδίδεται ποικιλότροπα: στα μεν ισπανικά libelo de sangre, στα πορτογαλικα libelo de sangue, ιταλικά όμως accusa del sangue, και λατινικά accusatio sanguinis, ενώ η γαλλική Βικιπαίδεια δέχεται μεν το accusation de sang, αλλά προτιμά ως τίτλο στο λήμμα της μια περιγραφή: Accusation de meurtre rituel contre les Juifs, και στα γερμανικά και άλλες γλώσσες αποδίδεται αλλιώς: Ritualmoordlegende κ.τ.ό.)

Επομένως δεν είναι σωστή η ψευδόφιλη μετάφραση *_λίβελος αίματος_ και κακώς έχει εμφιλοχωρήσει στην ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια, και στον Αμπραβανέλ, όπως και στο βιβλίο που διαβάζω τώρα, _Αυτοκρατορίες και διαφορετικότητα: οι Οθωμανοί σε συγκριτικό πλαίσιο_, της Karen Barkey (Εκδόσεις Αλεξάνδρεια, σ. 176).


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2018)

nickel said:


> Και το _*iconic*_ δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το _εικονικός_, όταν σημαίνει _εμβληματικός_.
> (Ομοίως, *icon* = _σύμβολο, εμβληματική μορφή_.)




Φρεσκάρισμα, με ένα από τα σημερινά μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου: 

Σε άρθρο της Έλενας Ματθαιοπούλου στην Καθημερινή για τα 100χρονα του Λ. Μπερνστάιν, διαβάζουμε: «Συναντηθήκαμε ξανά δύο φορές ένα μήνα αργότερα στη Νέα Υόρκη, στο διαμέρισμά του στο *εικονικό *Αρ Νουβό κτίριο Ντακότα, στη δυτική πλευρά του Σέντραλ Παρκ (μπροστά στην είσοδο του οποίου δολοφονήθηκε ο Τζον Λένον), αλλά εδώ υπήρχε μια διάχυτη μελαγχολία.»

Το κτίριο δεν ήταν εικονικό, βέβαια — αντίθετα, ήταν φτιαγμένο από τούβλα. Ο εικονικός είναι ο virtual ενώ ο iconic είναι ο ψευτοφίλος που μπερδεύει και παραπλανά όσους σκέφτονται πρώτα στα αγγλικά — και χωρίς να έχουν τη δικαιολογία της συγκεκριμένης συντάκτριας. Πείτε το *διάσημο *το κτίριο, πείτε το *εμβληματικό*, εικονικό όμως στα ελληνικά δεν είναι.​
Θα ήταν δικαιολογημένος κανείς να το πει και *θρυλικό* το Ντακότα. Δείτε εδώ μερικούς από τους διάσημους που υπήρξαν ένοικοι του κτιρίου: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dakota#Notable_residents


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2018)

Αν είναι «εικονική ταινία εγκλημάτων», σημαίνει ότι τα εγκλήματα είναι εικονικά, φαινομενικά, ψεύτικα, τάχα εγκλήματα;
Πού βρέθηκε όμως τόσο αίμα στο αυτοκίνητο που ανέλαβε να καθαρίσει ο Καϊτέλ;

Αν είναι «εικονική ταινία», δηλαδή εικονιστική, χαίρω πολύ, όλες έτσι είναι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2018)

Από τα σημερινά σαραντάκεια μεζεδάκια:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2018/11/10/meze-348/

Σε άρθρο αθλητικού ιστοτόπου, διαβάζουμε ότι ο Νόβακ Τζόκοβιτς κατάφερε να βρεθεί και πάλι στην πρώτη θέση της παγκόσμιας κατάταξης ενώ είχε ξεκινήσει τη σεζόν από πολύ χαμηλότερα — και ένας αξιωματούχος της ομοσπονδίας του τένις δήλωσε πως «ήταν *φαινομενική *η επιστροφή του σε καλή κατάσταση, κάτι που φάνταζε πολύ δύσκολο πριν έξι μήνες«.

Ήταν φαινομενική μόνο η επιστροφή του στις επιτυχίες; Δεν ήταν πραγματική; Ήταν απλώς για το θεαθήναι; Διότι αυτό σημαίνει στα ελληνικά το «φαινομενικός», αυτόν που δίνει την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει, ενώ δεν έχει πραγματική υπόσταση ή αυτόν που γίνεται για να δημιουργήσει εντυπώσεις, ενώ είναι επιφανειακός ή και ψευδής.

Προφανώς η επιστροφή του Τζόκοβιτς στις επιτυχίες ήταν εντελώς πραγματική — απλώς ο συντάκτης κακομεταφράζει το «a phenomenal return to form» της πρωτότυπης δημοσίευσης.

Αλλά βέβαια τον πρόδωσε ο άσπονδος φίλος. Το *phenomenal* δεν αποδίδεται «φαινομενικός» αλλά πρωτοφανής, εκπληκτικός, απίθανος.

Τα φαινόμενα απατούν.​


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2018)

Μετά από εννιάμισι χρόνια και χάρη στο ζαζούλειο πόνημα, ανακάλυψα ότι δεν έχουμε βάλει το *petrol* εδώ μέσα. Ας θυμηθούμε:



_Στα ελληνικά της Ελλάδας_
|
_Στα αγγλικά της Βρετανίας_
|
_Στα αγγλικά των ΗΠΑ_

βενζίνη | petrol | gasoline
βενζινάδικο | petrol station | gas station
πετρέλαιο | petroleum, (crude) oil | petroleum, (crude) oil


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2018)

nickel said:


> ... ανακάλυψα ότι δεν έχουμε βάλει το *petrol* εδώ μέσα.



It's a gas. Not gassy, though.






And I've been putting out the fire with gasoline.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2019)

Τελειωμό δεν έχουν οι ψευδόφιλες. Πέφτω τώρα πάνω σ' ένα _trapezoid _που έχει μεταφραστεί _τραπεζοειδές_. Να προσπαθήσω να τα ξεμπερδέψω:

*trapeze* = *τραπέζιο* (η κούνια που χρησιμοποιούν οι γυμναστές και οι ακροβάτες)
*trapezium* = *τραπέζιο* (το τετράπλευρο που έχει μόνο δύο πλευρές παράλληλες) στα *βρετανικά* αγγλικά | *ακανόνιστο τετράπλευρο* (χωρίς παράλληλες πλευρές) στα *αμερικάνικα* αγγλικά
*trapezoid* = *τραπέζιο* (το τετράπλευρο που έχει μόνο δύο πλευρές παράλληλες) στα *αμερικάνικα* αγγλικά | *ακανόνιστο τετράπλευρο* (χωρίς παράλληλες πλευρές) στα *βρετανικά* αγγλικά 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapezoid

*Τραπεζοειδής* είναι ο μυς. *Trapezius (muscle)* σε βρετανικά και αμερικάνικα αγγλικά.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapezius

Στα λοιπά το επίθετο *τραπεζοειδής* είναι *trapezoidal*.


----------



## antongoun (Feb 6, 2019)

Με διορθώνετε αν κάνω λάθος:

categorical: απερίφραστος, κατηγορηματικός, όχι "κατηγορικός" (σημαίνει και "κατηγορικός", με πολύ συγκεκριμένες όμως [φιλοσοφικές] αναφορές)
genre: πολύ συχνά "είδος" (καλλιτεχνικό, λογοτεχνικό), όχι πάντα "γένος"
gender: πολύ συχνά "φύλο", όχι μόνο "γένος" (πρόσφατα είδα τη φράση "σπουδές γένους" για "gender studies", ευτυχώς σε αδημοσίευτο κείμενο)


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2019)

antongoun said:


> genre: πολύ συχνά "είδος" (καλλιτεχνικό, λογοτεχνικό), όχι πάντα "γένος"



Θα ήμουν πιο... κατηγορηματικός: 
genre: *είδος* (καλλιτεχνικό, λογοτεχνικό), ποτέ _γένος_


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2019)

antongoun said:


> gender: πολύ συχνά "φύλο", όχι μόνο "γένος"



Και *έμφυλος* όταν το *gender* είναι σε θέση επιθέτου.
Μια σημαντική παράλειψη των περισσότερων αγγλοελληνικών λεξικών είναι η απόδοση που πρέπει να θυμόμαστε όταν ένα ουσιαστικό είναι σε θέση επιθέτου και υπάρχει καλό ελληνικό επίθετο να το αποδώσει.


----------



## antongoun (Feb 6, 2019)

> Θα ήμουν πιο... κατηγορηματικός:
> genre: είδος (καλλιτεχνικό, λογοτεχνικό), ποτέ γένος



Ευχαριστώ, Nickel. Κι εγώ ήθελα να είμαι τόσο κατηγορηματική, αλλά είδα αυτό και σκέφτηκα - μήπως είναι κάτι που δεν ξέρω;
Γιατί έχουν συμπεριλάβει κι αυτή την απόδοση στο glosbe; Στο παράδειγμα που δίνεται, βέβαια, άνετα το αντικαθιστά κανείς με "είδος".


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2019)

Δεν ξέρω με ποια κριτήρια και από ποιους στήθηκαν η λεξικογραφική ενότητα και η ενότητα των μεταφρασμένων παραδειγμάτων/αποσπασμάτων στο glosbe και στο linguee, αλλά είναι επικίνδυνα μεγάλο το ποσοστό των λαθών που περιέχουν και οι δύο συλλογές.


----------



## antongoun (Feb 8, 2019)

chronology: "χρονολόγηση", επίσης "χρονολόγιο", όχι "χρονολογία" (= date)


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2019)

*scholastic* στην απλή χρήση, όχι «σχολαστικός», αλλά: εκπαιδευτικός, σπουδαστικός, σχολικός

Στη Φιλοσοφία όμως: scholastic philosophy > σχολαστική φιλοσοφία.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2019)

*comatic aberration*

Πρώτα απ’ όλα, αυτό το _comatic_ δεν πρέπει να αποδίδεται με την ελληνική _κωματικός_ — κυρίως γιατί δεν υπάρχει αυτή η λέξη, _κωματώδης_ είναι το επίθετο από το _κώμα_. Και είμαι περίεργος αν εκείνοι που γράφουν _κωματικός_ και εννοούν _κομματικός_ το κάνουν επίτηδες ή επειδή γενικώς μπερδεύουν τα κόμματα με τη «βαριά διαταραχή της συνείδησης».
Ο όρος _comatic aberration_ αποδίδεται ως *σφάλμα κόμης* και δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με περιπτώσεις όπως της φωτογραφίας. Πρόκειται για φαινόμενο της οπτικής. Περισσότερα εδώ:

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Σφάλμα_κόμης
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coma_(optics)


----------



## antongoun (Mar 15, 2019)

*attic *(με αρχικό πεζό): σοφίτα
και
*Attic *[με αρχικό κεφαλαίο]: αττικός-ή-ό


----------



## antongoun (Sep 24, 2019)

Zazula said:


> το βιβλίο *A Collection of Confusable Phrases: False 'friends' and 'enemies' in Idioms* (του Yuri Dolgopolov): http://books.google.com/books?id=wuLrTJ0wtlMC&printsec=frontcover&source=gbs_navlinks_s. Η Εισαγωγή του είναι σύντομη και αποκαλυπτική — διαβάστε την! :)



Σε αυτό το λινκ δεν υπάρχει η εισαγωγή (ή δεν τη βλέπω;; ). Μήπως υπάρχει κάπου αλλού;


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 24, 2019)

Κι όμως, υπάρχει. Πατάς το VIEW EBOOK και μετά το Introduction.


Επί τη ευκαιρία, *archaic *μπορεί να σημαίνει και *αρχαϊκός*, αλλά πολύ συχνά αντ' αυτού σημαίνει απαρχαιωμένος, παρωχημένος.


Και antics δεν είναι οι αντίκες. (Βλ. antics*cars τελεία κομ.)


----------



## antongoun (Sep 24, 2019)

> Κι όμως, υπάρχει. Πατάς το VIEW EBOOK και μετά το Introduction.



Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2019)

Ορίστε η Εισαγωγή από τη νεότερη έκδοση του βιβλίου.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2019)

Φαντάζομαι να περιέχει και αυτό, που ανακάλυψα εδώ στην Αγγλία ότι το λένε με αντίθετη έννοια από αυτή που ήξερα (την αμερικάνικη):

In parliamentary procedure, the verb *to table* has the opposite meaning in different countries:


In the United States, to "table" usually means to postpone or suspend consideration of a pending motion.
In the rest of the English-speaking world, to "table" means to begin consideration (or reconsideration) of a proposal.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_(parliamentary_procedure)

Εγώ λοιπόν δεν ήμουν "in the rest of the English-speaking world". Μέχρι να έρθω στην Αγγλία, το ήξερα με την έννοια που το λένε οι Αμερικανοί.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2019)

Alexandra said:


> Εγώ λοιπόν δεν ήμουν "in the rest of the English-speaking world". Μέχρι να έρθω στην Αγγλία, το ήξερα με την έννοια που το λένε οι Αμερικανοί.


Μα το λέω συνεχώς και στον nickel: Αγγλική γλώσσα είναι πλέον εδώ και χρόνια η γλώσσα που μιλιέται στις ΗΠΑ. Η άλλη είναι απλώς μια περιφερειακή εκδοχή, πολύ πιο αδύναμη σε διάδοση ή διείσδυση. :devil:


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 8, 2019)

Μα, μα... Είναι η αρχική σημασία!

(Και ακούγοντάς με, το «shower» άφησε έναν καγχασμό και κοίταξε με νόημα το «stream»: https://www.theguardian.com/environ...technology-transforms-meaning-of-nature-words )


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2019)

Ο _stevedore_ (= λιμενεργάτης, φορτοεκφορτωτής) δεν είναι _στοιβαδόρος_.

https://www.facebook.com/takis.drepaniotis/posts/10216872021327603

Το λατινικό _stipare_ είναι ομόρριζο του δικού μας _στύβω/στείβω/στίβω_.


----------



## chriskk (Feb 4, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2020)

Μια ψευδόφιλη που μας έχει ξεφύγει είναι το επίθετο *critical*. Μπορεί να σημαίνει (παραδείγματα από το ODE):

(α) κριτικός και αυτός που έχει σχέση με την κριτική και τους κριτικούς, 
_Professors often find it difficult to encourage critical thinking amongst their students
a critical edition of a Bach sonata_
_She never won the critical acclaim she sought_
(β) επικριτικός,
_I was very critical of the previous regime_
(γ) κρίσιμος
_The floodwaters had not receded and the situation was still critical_
(δ) σε κρίσιμη κατάσταση
_She was critical but stable in Middlesbrough General Hospital_
(ε) ζωτικός, καίριος, καθοριστικός, αποφασιστικής σημασίας
_Temperature is a critical factor in successful fruit storage
Getting banks lending again was critical to any recovery_

Όταν κάτι είναι *of critical importance*, στα ελληνικά είναι *ζωτικής σημασίας, καίριας σημασίας, καθοριστικής σημασίας, αποφασιστικής σημασίας, κρίσιμης σημασίας* ή σκέτο *κρίσιμος* και όχι «*κριτικής σημασίας».

Παραδείγματα (προς αποφυγήν) από το διαδίκτυο:
Όπως ενημέρωσε, ο τομέας των 5G της εταιρείας θα κάνει κριτικής σημασίας βήματα το 2020.
Η μη τήρηση αυτού του κριτικής σημασίας ορίου μπορεί να σηματοδοτήσει μια οικονομική ύφεση, ιδίως καθώς οι μεγαλύτερες τράπεζες ..
Ο τομέας των δικτύων 5G της κινεζικής τηλεπικοινωνιακής εταιρείας θα κάνει κριτικής σημασίας βήματα το 2020, δήλωσε ο…
Για τον λόγο αυτό η εσωτερική σήμανση των χώρων τους είναι κριτικής σημασίας, όχι μόνο γιατί συμβάλλει στην δημιουργία μιας αξιόπιστης εικόνας…


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2020)

To "κριτικής σημασίας" το λένε αρκετά οι γιατροί, και το είπε και ο Σ. Τσιόδρας προ καιρού σε μια από τις τακτικές ενημερώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2020)

sarant said:


> To "κριτικής σημασίας" το λένε αρκετά οι γιατροί, και το είπε και ο Σ. Τσιόδρας προ καιρού σε μια από τις τακτικές ενημερώσεις.



Οι αγγλοσπούδαστοι, πιθανότατα. Τους γιατρούς να τους ακούμε στα θέματα υγείας, όχι οπωσδήποτε στα θέματα γλώσσας.


----------



## anepipsogos (Apr 26, 2020)

nickel said:


> Οι αγγλοσπούδαστοι, πιθανότατα. Τους γιατρούς να τους ακούμε στα θέματα υγείας, όχι οπωσδήποτε στα θέματα γλώσσας.



Προσυπογράφω χερσί και ποσί: μιλάμε για γλωσσική κουκουνάρα μεγατόνων...


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2020)

Φαντάζομαι ότι υπάρχει σε κάθε μεταφραστικό λαθολόγιο αλλά ας μπει κι εδώ — ίσως δεν θα πάει χαμένο.

silicon = πυρίτιο (το χημικό στοιχείο)
silicone = σιλικόνη (ένωση του πυριτίου που μοιάζει με μαστίχα και χρησιμοποιείται π.χ. για στεγανοποίηση ή για εμφυτεύματα της πλαστικής χειρουργικής)

silicon chip = τσιπάκι, μικροεπεξεργαστής (ΟΧΙ «τσιπάκι *σιλικόνης» :curse: )
Silicon Valley = Σίλικον Βάλεϊ («Κοιλάδα του Πυριτίου»)

Ας δούμε τι λέει και η Wikipedia για τη Silicone Valley (με «e»):

*Silicone Valley* may refer to:
A misspelling of Silicon Valley, nickname for the Santa Clara Valley, also known as the South Bay area of San Francisco, the location of many American high tech companies
Silicone Valley (San Fernando Valley), a pioneering region for the pornography industry; nickname coined as a pun on Silicon Valley, but referring to silicone breast implants rather than silicon chips

Μόνο στη δεύτερη περίπτωση μπορούμε να γράψουμε για «Κοιλάδα της Σιλικόνης», αλλά καλό θα είναι να συνοδεύεται από κάποια διευκρίνιση, να καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης ότι δεν πρόκειται για μεταφραστικό λάθος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ας δούμε τι λέει και η Wikipedia για τη Silicone Valley (με «e»):
> 
> *Silicone Valley* may refer to:
> [...]
> ...


To αστείο είναι ότι τα πιο ακραία ενθέματα, που είναι και αυτά που συχνά βλέπει κανείς να τυγχάνουν εκμετάλλευσης στην πορνοβιομηχανία, είναι του φυσιολογικού ορού — κι εκεί δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάποιο ανάλογο λογοπαίγνιο διότι (κανονική) Saline Valley υπάρχει ήδη στην Καλιφόρνια.


----------



## antongoun (Jun 23, 2020)

_parodic_: που αναφέρεται στην παρωδία, όχι "παροδικός" - *παρωδιακός*, ίσως και "παρωδικός".


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2020)

Με ευκαιρία αυτό το νήμα σκέφτηκα ότι και το *hysterical *δεν είναι πάντα *υστερικός*. Όταν λένε στην καθομιλουμένη «That video of your brother is hysterical», τότε καλύτερα να το αποδώσουμε με το *ξεκαρδιστικός*.


----------



## presunto (Jun 24, 2020)

Ανοίγοντας το νήμα, μου πήρε λίγη ώρα να καταλάβω σε τι αναφέρεται, καθώς αγνοούσα τον πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όρο false friend.

Έτσι, λοιπόν, θέλησα να αναφέρω την empathy, η οποία πιθανότατα έχει αναφερθεί ξανά (αλλά οπωσδήποτε παραμένει επίκαιρη...).

Η εμπάθεια λοιπόν στα ελληνικά συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται με νόημα κοντινό εκείνου της μνησικακίας, αν και οι Αγγλοσάξονες τη χρησιμοποιούν με εντελώς διαφορετική σημασία. Γι' αυτό και επινοήθηκε ο γνωστός πια όρος _ενσυναίσθηση_.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν μοιραζόμαστε όλοι την ίδια στάση απέναντι σε αυτόν τον νεολογισμό, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να ακούσω εναλλακτικές αποδόσεις για το empathy (πέραν της ενσυναίσθησης).


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2020)

Zazula said:


> Το *empathy* δεν είναι ποτέ *εμπάθεια*. Αποδίδεται _ενσυναίσθηση_, _εναίσθηση_, _εμβίωση_, _συναισθηματική_ _κατανόηση/συμμετοχή_.



Η *empathy* (ήδη στο #33) είναι κλασικό ψευδόφιλο για τους Έλληνες, όπως λένε στο #34.

Η _ενσυναίσθηση_ μπήκε για πρώτη φορά σε γενικό αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό το 1974, στο Penguin-Hellenews, με βάση τα όσα έγραφαν ειδικά λεξικά της εποχής. Το σχετικό λήμμα του Penguin-Hellenews έλεγε «(ψυχολ.) ενσυναίσθησις, εμβίωσις, εναίσθησις, συναισθηματική κατανόησις ή συμμετοχή (κατανόησις της συμπεριφοράς και των συναισθημάτων ενός άλλου ή κατανόησις και συμμετοχή εις μορφάς της τέχνης δι’ ενδοπροβολής και βάσει προσωπικών ενεργειών και βιωμάτων του ατόμου)».

Σήμερα η *ενσυναίσθηση* έχει επικρατήσει ως απόδοση του _empathy_ (σε λεξικά όπως ΛΝΕΓ, Χρηστικό, Λεξικό ψυχολογίας του Cambridge, είναι ο όρος που συνδέεται άμεσα με το αγγλικό _empathy_), ενώ σε σοβαρή έκδοση του 1972 (_Λεξικό κοινωνικών επιστημών_ της Unesco) έχω εντοπίσει το λήμμα _εμπάθεια _(με δευτερεύουσες αποδόσεις _ενσυναίσθηση_, _εναίσθηση_) με την ακόλουθη σημείωση (πριν από μια ολόκληρη σελίδα για την _empathy_):







Ευτυχώς δεν επικράτησε!


----------



## presunto (Jun 24, 2020)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη και διεξοδική απάντηση, nickel! Όχι που δεν θα είχε ήδη ασχοληθεί το forum με την empathy 

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα όσα παραθέτεις και ιδιαίτερα το λήμμα από το λεξικό του 1972.

Δεν γνώριζα πως η _ενσυναίσθηση_ έχει τόσο μεγάλη ιστορία. Προσωπικά, δεν θα με πείραζε μία ανανοηματοδότηση της ελληνικής _εμπάθειας_. Πάντως, όπως έχουν επί της παρούσης τα πράγματα, οπωσδήποτε είναι καλύτερα η _empathy_ να αποδίδεται ως _ενσυναίσθηση_, ή με κάποιον από τους εναλλακτικούς όρους.

Υ.Γ.: Πάντως, βρίσκω πολύ εύστοχη την απόδοση της _empathy_ ως _συναισθηματικής *κατανόησης*_.
Η _κατανόηση_ είναι ο όρος που βρίσκεται σε μεγαλύτερη αντιστοιχία με το νόημα του αγγλ. _empathy_ στον καθημερινό λόγο (ή τελοσπάντων, στον καθημερινό λόγο μέχρι να ενταχθεί και η ενσυναίσθηση σε αυτόν).


----------



## anepipsogos (Jun 24, 2020)

Σα να θυμάμαι περί το 1979-1980 τον «μετρ» τότε στην Πολιτική Επιστήμη Α.Ι.Δ. Μεταξά να μας μιλάει ακριβώς για την «empathy» ως «ενδοπάθεια». Να που το βρίσκω και στο πεντάτομο Λεξικό του Καπόπουλου. Έχει επίσης ενδιαφέρον το τι σήμαινε αρχικά «empathy» και η σημασιολογική γειτνίαση με τη «sympathy»:

εμπάθεια ή ενδοπάθεια (γερμ. Einfählung). Εννοια πλατιά διαδομένη στη γερμανική φιλοσοφία (Χέρντερ*, ρομαντικοί, φ. Τ. Φίσσερ, P. X. Λότσε*, Τ. Λιψ, Γ. Φόλκελτ, Κ. Γκρος, Β. Βόρρινγκερ, Β. Βουντ* κ.ά.), που σημαίνει την αυτοαντικειμένωση του Εγώ μας στον εξωτερικό κόσμο, την απόδοση εκ μέρους μας μιας εσωτερικής ζωής στα εξωτερικά αντικείμενα, την εμψύχωσή τους με την προβολή της προσωπικότητάς μας σ' αύτά. Η γερμανική λέξη Einfühlung (από το ρήμα sich einfühlen που σημαίνει: αισθάνομαι τον εαυτό μου μέσα) δηλώνει μια συναισθηματική συμμετοχή του Εγώ στην πραγματικότητα που έχουμε μπροστά μας. Το φαινόμενο, εξηγούν οι ερμηνευτές του, οφείλεται σε μια "έμφυτη τάση να συγχωνευθούμε με το σύμπαν ή ν' αναγνωρίσουμε την ομοείδειά μας μ' αυτό". Η έννοια της ενδοπάθειας διευκολύνει την κατανόηση του περιεχόμενου και της πολυπλοκότητας του αισθητικού φαινομένου, χωρίς τα εφευρήματα του αντικειμενικού ή υποκειμενικού ιδεαλισμού και, με την αντικειμενική συσχέτιση του ανθρώπου και του περιβάλλοντος κόσμου, θεμελιώνει την αντικειμενική ουσία της αισθητικής αξιολόγησης. Η θεωρία της ενδοπάθειας είχε ευρεία απήχηση και βαθιάν επίδραση στη γερμανική Αισθητική μεταξύ τέλους του 19ου αι. και αρχών του 20ού, ιδίως στον Μαξ Σέλλερ", που διατύπωσε μια παραλλαγή της, χρησιμοποιώντας τον όρο "συμπάθεια" για την τάση ν' αναγνωρίζουμε τον εαυτό μας σε άλλα πρόσωπα ή να τα "κατανοούμε" με βάση τις δικές μας ψυχικές εμπειρίες. Βιβλιογρ.: Wilhelm Worringer. Abstraction und Einluhlung (1906, 1948).- Theodor Lipps. Zur Einluhlung (Leipzig. 1913). Γιάν. Κρητικός
ΦΙΛΟΣΟΦΙΚΟ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΛΕΞΙΚΟ (Καπόπουλος 1995)


----------



## presunto (Jun 24, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Σα να θυμάμαι περί το 1979-1980 τον «μετρ» τότε στην Πολιτική Επιστήμη Α.Ι.Δ. Μεταξά να μας μιλάει ακριβώς για την «empathy» ως «ενδοπάθεια». Να που το βρίσκω και στο πεντάτομο Λεξικό του Καπόπουλου. Έχει επίσης ενδιαφέρον το τι σήμαινε αρχικά «empathy» και η σημασιολογική γειτνίαση με τη «sympathy» (...)



Εξαιρετικό παράθεμα! Αρχικά αντιλήφθηκα την _Einfühlung_ ως διαδικασία αντίστροφη της _empathy_. Όμως, ψάχνοντας, βρήκα το παρακάτω:
_
Empathy translates the late-nineteenth-century German coinage of Einfühlung. Like empathy after it, Einfühlung arose in a part of empirical psychology that is no longer much cultivated, namely the psychology of aesthetic response. This may seem odd. But the fact that the German empirical psychologists of the late nineteenth century, who virtually founded the field, would have accorded much importance to the empirical, psychological side of aesthetics is actually not strange at all._ (Depew, D. (2005). Empathy, Psychology and Aesthetics: Reflections on a Repair Concept. _An Interdisciplinary Journal of Rhetorical Analysis and Invention, Vol. 4_(1), pps. 99-107)

Οπότε, φαίνεται πως πράγματι η αγγλ. empathy αποτελεί μετάφραση της γερμ. Einfühlung. Πιο πρόσφατα (2018), υπάρχει σχετικό άρθρο με τίτλο: From “Einfühlung” to empathy: exploring the relationship between aesthetic and interpersonal experience.

Επίσης, στο αρχικό άρθρο που παρέθεσα, διαβάζουμε παρακάτω: "Einfühlung, the German word for empathy, literally means in-feeling." Οπότε η _ενσυναίσθηση_ αποτελεί ενδεχομένως κυριολεκτική μετάφραση της Einfühlung.

Ερώτημα: Είναι ιδέα μου, ή σήμερα η _ενσυναίσθηση_ αφορά περισσότερο τον τρόπο με τον οποίο «εγώ» εσωτερικεύω στοιχεία του αντικείμενου κόσμου, όπως τις εμπειρίες των άλλων; Αυτό δεν είναι το αντίστροφο από την «αυτοαντικείμενωση» για την οποία κάνει λόγο το παράθεμα του anepipsogos;


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2020)

nickel said:


> Το αγγλικό *toast* (_a slice of toast, a piece of toast_) μεταφράζεται _φρυγανιά_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Εκτός από το μπέρδεμα στο οποίο έχουμε ήδη αναφερθεί, υπάρχει και η περίπτωση που το *toast* είναι η *πρόποση* και όχι το *τοστ*. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι, τον καιρό που παρακολουθούσα ελληνική τηλεόραση, είχα δει το toast/πρόποση να γίνεται «τοστ» σε ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Το παρακάτω εύρημα αλιεύτηκε και αναρτήθηκε σε φατσομπουκικό τοίχο με το όνομα «A Wild Subtitle Appears» και προέρχεται από υπότιτλους της ταινίας *Magic Mike*. Είναι υπαρκτός υπότιτλος (δεν είναι φωτοσοπιά) αλλά δεν ξέρω την προέλευση (αν είναι πειρατικός ή επίσημος). 

Το γελοίο στην υπόθεση είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει το αγγλικό *toast *στο πρωτότυπο. Δείτε τα αντίστοιχα κείμενα (κάπου στο 1:37:00):

l only have one thing to say.
And that is:
To my best friend.
A guy who has given me more in this
lifetime than l could ever ask for.

Έχω να πω κάτι ακόμα...
Ένα τοστ στον καλύτερο μου φίλο,
τον άνθρωπο που μου έδωσε περισσότερα
στην ζωή μου απ’ όσα ζήτησα...

Πού ξεπήδησε αυτό το «τοστ»; Η μόνη υπόθεση που μπορώ να κάνω είναι ότι ο υποτιτλιστής έκανε μια προεπεξεργασία στο μυαλό του και φύτεψε ο ίδιος το «toast» στο αγγλικό. Ή δεν έχει μάθει ακόμα την ελληνική «πρόποση» και νομίζει ότι τη λέμε «τοστ». Να τον καλέσεις στο γάμο σου και να σου κάνει τοστ…


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2020)

Τα *chips* στα βρετανικά αγγλικά δεν είναι *τσιπς*. Στα βρετανικά αγγλικά *chips* είναι οι τηγανητές πατάτες ενώ τα τσιπς λέγονται *crisps*.

Στα αμερικάνικα αγγλικά *chips* είναι τα *τσιπς*, *fries *(ή *French fries*) οι τηγανητές πατάτες, ενώ τα _crisps_ δεν έχουν σχέση με πατάτες.

Στην περίπτωση του... εθνικού φαγητού των Εγγλέζων είναι εντελώς λάθος να μιλάμε για «ψάρι και τσιπς»!




Λήμμα «κουρκούτι» της Βικιπαίδειας, 5/7/2020.


----------



## Earion (Jul 7, 2020)

Το λήμμα διορθώθηκε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2020)

*ideologue*
Αυτή την ψευδόφιλη τη θυμήθηκα διαβάζοντας μια ενδιαφέρουσα παρουσίαση του _Promised Land_ του Μπαράκ Ομπάμα στους NYT. Γράφει η Νιγηριανή συγγραφέας Τσιμαμάντα Αντίτσι (Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie):

He is a man watching himself watch himself, curiously puritanical in his skepticism, turning to see every angle and possibly dissatisfied with all, and genetically incapable of being an ideologue.

Δεν είναι ολοφάνερο ότι δεν μπορείς να πεις «ιδεολόγος»; 

Ο ορισμός στο λεξικό (ODE):
An adherent of an ideology, especially one who is uncompromising and dogmatic.

Ενώ στα ελληνικά ο _ιδεολόγος_ έχει θετική σημασία (και ενίοτε ειρωνική), στα αγγλικά έχει αρνητική. Είναι ο *δογματικός*.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2021)

Δίστασα, γιατί δεν ήξερα αν θα έπρεπε να μπει αυτή η παρατήρηση στις ψευδόφιλες ή στο νήμα «Μη σταματάτε στην πρώτη σημασία τους». Έπειτα σκέφτηκα ότι υπάρχουν και οι παραπομπές και προτίμησα τις ψευδόφιλες επειδή νομίζω ότι το λάθος οφείλεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στον δανεισμό. Λοιπόν:

he preserved his good *humour* ΔΕΝ σημαίνει «διατήρησε το καλό του χιούμορ»

he preserved his sense of humour = διατήρησε το χιούμορ του, διατήρησε την αίσθηση του χιούμορ του
he preserved his good humour = διατήρησε την καλή του διάθεση

Σημασία 2: a mood or state of mind, εδώ: https://www.lexico.com/definition/humour

Σημείωση: Εντοπισμός σχετικού λάθους σε βιβλίο έγινε από Λεξιλόγο σε άλλο ιστοχώρο. Επειδή το λάθος δεν είναι σπάνιο, προτίμησα να αποφύγω τη στοχοποίηση.


----------



## Earion (May 1, 2021)

Lina said:


> Sceptical = σκεπτικιστής και άλλα, αλλά όχι σκεφτικός.


Συνηθίζω να αποδίδω το *sceptical *ως *δύσπιστος*.
(scep·tic, scep·ti·cal, scep·ti·cism : chiefly British spellings of skeptic, skeptical, skepticism, κατά το Merriam-Webster)


----------



## Zazula (May 1, 2021)

Earion said:


> Συνηθίζω να αποδίδω το *sceptical *ως *δύσπιστος*.
> (scep·tic, scep·ti·cal, scep·ti·cism : chiefly British spellings of skeptic, skeptical, skepticism, κατά το Merriam-Webster)


Βλ. κ. https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/yo...στικές-γκάφες-και-μικρολαθάκια.29/post-224852


----------



## nickel (May 1, 2021)

Και τώρα που είναι της μόδας, όλους αυτούς τους *COVID skeptics* και τους *climate skeptics* (ουσιαστικό εδώ, που οι Βρετανοί τούς γράφουν *sceptics*) να τους πούμε *αρνητές* (_του κορονοϊού, της κλιματικής αλλαγής_); Ή να μείνει μόνο για τους _*deniers*_;


----------



## cougr (May 2, 2021)

Αμφισβητίες


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2021)

cougr said:


> Αμφισβητίες


Σωστά. Το έχει και το λεξικό του Γρίβα, που χρησιμοποιώ συχνά πια. Και βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά ευρήματα, εκεί που περίμενα να βρω μόνο «αρνητές».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2021)

To αγγλ. *litany* και το ελλην. *λιτανεία *είναι ψευδόφιλα.
Η μεταφορική χρήση στο αγγλικό είναι κτγμ η συχνότερη.



nickel said:


> Η αγγλική λέξη *litany*, στην εκκλησιαστική της σημασία, δεν αφορά *λιτανεία* με τη σημασία της περιφοράς, της θρησκευτικής πομπής. Για να μεταφράσουμε τον ελληνικό όρο θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το *procession*, π.χ. _η λιτανεία του Επιταφίου, the Epitaphios procession_. (Για το epitaph: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5875-επιτάφιος)
> 
> Το αγγλικό *litany* διατηρεί την αρχική (αρχαία) σημασία τού *λιτανεία*: παράκληση, ικεσία. Ας δούμε τον ορισμό:
> *litany* A series of petitions for use in church services or processions, usually recited by the clergy and responded to in a recurring formula by the people.
> ...


----------



## cougr (Jun 29, 2021)

ψευδόφιλος
(_γλωσσολογία_) για λέξεις διαφορετικών γλωσσών που έχουν φωνητικές ή μορφολογικές ομοιότητες ή κοινή καταγωγή αλλά σημασιολογική απόκλιση
_ 
η ελληνική λέξη εμπάθεια έχει τελείως διαφορετική σημασία από την αγγλική empathy. Πρόκειται για *ψευδόφιλες* λέξεις_

pseudophile
One who is attracted to fake things. Implants, prostheses, blow-up dolls... all of these are levels of pseudophilia.

pseudofile
(computing) A file that does not represent a file on the underlying file system on disk, but instead is automatically generated to represent some other object in the form of a file (for example '/proc/cpuinfo' in Linux)


----------



## cougr (Aug 25, 2021)

nickel said:


> Και τώρα που είναι της μόδας, όλους αυτούς τους *COVID skeptics* και τους *climate skeptics* (ουσιαστικό εδώ, που οι Βρετανοί τούς γράφουν *sceptics*) να τους πούμε *αρνητές* (_του κορονοϊού, της κλιματικής αλλαγής_); Ή να μείνει μόνο για τους _*deniers*_;


Από ό,τι διαβάζω και ακούω, τώρα τελευταία στα ΜΜΕ χρησιμοποιείται πολύ και το «σκεπτικιστής».


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2021)

cougr said:


> Από ό,τι διαβάζω και ακούω, τώρα τελευταία στα ΜΜΕ χρησιμοποιείται πολύ και το «σκεπτικιστής».


Οπωσδήποτε είναι πιο καθωσπρέπει από το «ηλίθιοι και εγκληματικοί μ~ες» που τους λέω εγώ.


----------



## cougr (Sep 16, 2021)

French contains a lot of words that are either the same or very similar to English, but have subtly different (or completely opposite) meanings. Here are some of the most common translation fails.

*11 of the most common French translation fails*


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2021)

Λείπει από τη λίστα στο πιο εμφανές, το assister= παραβρίσκομαι.
Όπως την πάτησε ο Ζεράρ Ντεπαρντιέ που είχε πει ότι ήταν μάρτυρας βιασμού και οι Αμερικανοί νόμισαν ότι ομολόγησε συνεργία σε έγκλημα.


----------



## cougr (Oct 7, 2021)

*-bamboula*
A *bamboula* is a type of drum made from a rum barrel with skin stretched over one end. It is also a dance accompanied by music from these drums.

Use as an ethnic slur:

In the present-day French language, the word _*bamboula*_ has become an ethnic slur directed at black people









Bamboula - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





_*-Bamboula (Gottschalk)
Bamboula*_, Op. 2, is a fantasy composition for piano written by American composer Louis Moreau Gottschalk during a delirium of typhoid fever in the French town of Clermont-sur-l'Oise in the summer of 1848.




__





Bamboula (Gottschalk) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





*-babula* f (Polish)
1. (colloquial or endearing) grandmother
2. (colloquial or endearing) elderly woman https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/babula

*-Μπαμπούλας*
Ο *Μπαμπούλας*, Μπάμπουλας ή Βάβουρας ή Μπούγαρος, είναι πλάσμα, δαίμονας ή καλικάντζαρος, της λαϊκής φαντασίας και παράδοσης στην Ελλάδα, φόβητρο για τα παιδιά. Στα αγγλικά μεταφράζεται ως bogeyman.




__





Μπαμπούλας - Βικιπαίδεια







el.wikipedia.org


----------



## pontios (Oct 25, 2021)

Malakia (μαλακία, "*softness"*, "weakliness") is an ancient Greek word that, in relation to men, has sometimes been translated as "effeminacy". The contrary characteristic in men was karteria (καρτερία, "patient endurance", "perseverance").





__





Malakia - Baby Name Meaning, Origin and Popularity


Learn about the baby name Malakia including baby name meaning, gender, origin, and more.




www.thebump.com


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2021)

pontios said:


> Malakia (μαλακία, "*softness"*, "weakliness") is an ancient Greek word [...]


A name popular with baby name sites.

Just browsing at one of them ( http://www.ourbabynamer.com/Malakia-name-popularity.html ):

How popular is Malakia?
Mostly unused in the United States, less than 5 babies were bestowed the name in 2018. (3 σχόλια που δεν θα κάνω)
[…]

Sometimes the name Malakia has been more popular as a girls name and sometimes it has been more popular as a boys.
Φαντάζομαι ότι για τα αγοράκια είναι εναλλακτική γραφή του Malachia, όπως γράφουν οι Ιταλοί τον Μαλαχία.

The name Malakia is mostly unused and will probably continue to plateu at its present level but may also begin to make a more decisive move up or down.
(A more decisive move up _and _down would be more appropriate…)


----------



## pontios (Oct 30, 2021)

nickel said:


> How popular is Malakia?
> Mostly unused in the United States, less than 5 babies were bestowed the name in 2018. (3 σχόλια που δεν θα κάνω)



_Εντάξει, να μην πούμε και καμιά_ μαλ***α.


----------



## cougr (Oct 30, 2021)

Grave error? Facebook’s new name Meta means dead in Hebrew​








Grave error? Facebook’s new name Meta means dead in Hebrew


Rebrand mocked under hashtag #FacebookDead while Canadian firm’s shares get unexpected boost




www.theguardian.com


----------



## SBE (Nov 2, 2021)

Aποδειξη ότι όλες οι γλώσσες προέρχονται από την Ελληνική, meta θάνατον ζωή.


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2022)

*antonym *στα αγγλικά ΔΕΝ σημαίνει αντωνυμία, σημαίνει *αντώνυμο*

a word that means the opposite of another word









antonym


1. a word that means the opposite of another word: 2. a word that means the…




dictionary.cambridge.org


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2022)

cougr said:


> He held racial superiority and eugenic views.
> Είχε φυλετική υπεροχή και ευγενική άποψη.



*eugenic *> ευγονικός (όχι _ευγενικός_)


----------



## cougr (Feb 4, 2022)

Με πρόλαβες!


----------



## cougr (Feb 4, 2022)

Το «σμόκιν» θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί ως μερικώς ψευδόφιλο.

Αν και προέρχεται από το «smoking jacket», συνήθως αναφέρεται στο «tuxedo/ dining jacket».


----------



## Zazula (Feb 5, 2022)

cougr said:


> Το «σμόκιν» θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί ως μερικώς ψευδόφιλο.
> 
> Αν και προέρχεται από το «smoking jacket», συνήθως αναφέρεται στο «tuxedo/ dining jacket».


Έχουμε κι ένα σχετικό νήμα περί tux κ.τ.π.: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/bl...δινή-αμφίεση-σμόκιν-και-μαύρο-παπιγιόν.12609/


----------



## cougr (Feb 5, 2022)

Το «μεταλλικό» δεν έιναι πάντα «metallic».
Π.χ. με τον όρο «μεταλλικό νερό» συνήθως εννοούμε το «mineral water» και όχι το «metallic water».


----------



## antongoun (Feb 9, 2022)

*scenery wagon *= κινητή/κινούμενη σκηνική *πλατφόρμα *ή πλατφόρμα σκηνικών, και τίποτα σχετικό με βαγόνι. (βλ. wikipedia)
Λέγεται και "stage wagon", και τότε δεν έχει καμία σχέση με _άμαξες_.


nickel: Συνέχεια της συζήτησης δύο μηνύματα παρακάτω.


----------



## cougr (Feb 9, 2022)

Gymnast = αθλητής της γυμναστικής.
Γυμναστής = trainer, fitness instructor etc.


----------



## antongoun (Feb 10, 2022)

antongoun said:


> και τίποτα σχετικό με βαγόνι.


Να διορθώσω τον εαυτό μου, γιατί σήμερα έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό (μήπως να σβήσει κάποιος καλός admin τελείως το #523 αλλά και αυτό;):

"Στα μεγαλύτερα θέατρα, συχνά εμφανίζεται η ανάγκη μηχανικών εγκαταστάσεων στο χώρο της σκηνής, όπως συστήματα αιώρησης, περιστρεφόμενες σκηνές, *βαγόνια (κινητές πλατφόρμες)*, γέφυρες ή ανελκυστήρες". (σελ. 31)


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2022)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνήσω με την απόδοση στο βιβλίο. Η αγγλική wagon έχει πολλές σημασίες (αναλύονται στο _Wiktionary_, βλέπουμε και τις εικόνες εκεί) με διαφορετικές αποδόσεις στα ελληνικά. Το *βαγόνι* είναι για μας μόνο το βαγόνι του τρένου. Αν αρχίσουμε να του αλλάζουμε την όψη, θα μπερδευτούμε πολύ. Καλύτερη απόδοση είναι η *πλατφόρμα* για τα σκηνικά.









Scenery wagon - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









Theatre platform - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## antongoun (Feb 10, 2022)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν θα συμφωνήσω με την απόδοση στο βιβλίο.


Κι εγώ έψαξα να βρω άλλες σημασίες του "βαγονιού", και δεν βρήκα στα λεξικά, αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται από τους πιο ειδικούς - δεν έχω χρόνο να ψάξω _πόσο πολύ_ χρησιμποιείται, αλλά αφού βρίσκουμε κάποιες χρήσεις (π.χ. εδώ και εδώ, σελ. 15 κ.α.) μήπως να σβήναμε, τουλάχιστον, την αφοριστική μου φράση "και τίποτα σχετικό με βαγόνια";


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2022)

Πρόσθεσα παραπεμπτικό σχόλιο.
Καλά κάνεις και είσαι αφοριστική. Θα γίνω κι εγώ λέγοντας ότι το wagon που τραβά ο Λάινους των Peanuts δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με βαγόνι. Καρότσι είναι.


----------



## antongoun (Feb 10, 2022)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη... Και το έχω και σε γλωσσάρι παιδικού βιβλίου.


----------



## cougr (Feb 18, 2022)

*σπονδή > libation, truce, treaty

σπονδή* η [sponδí] Ο29 *:* ιερή, επίσημη τελετή των αρχαίων Ελλήνων, κατά την οποία έχυναν κάποιο υγρό, κρασί, μέλι κτλ. εκεί όπου τελούνταν θυσία, δηλαδή στην πυρά, στη γη, στη θάλασσα, για εξιλέωση, παράκληση, επικύρωση συνθήκης κτλ. || (πληθ.) επίσημη συνθήκη ειρήνης ή ανακωχής. ΦΡ ~_ στο Bάκχο,_ η οινοποσία.
[λόγ. < αρχ. _σπονδή_]





Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής







www.greek-language.gr





*Spondee > σπονδείος*

A *spondee* (Latin: _spondeus_) is a metrical foot consisting of two long syllables, as determined by syllable weight in classical meters, or two stressed syllables in modern meters.[1] The word comes from the Greek σπονδή, _spondḗ_, "libation".






Spondee - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## cougr (Mar 12, 2022)

ανατομή = dissection
ανατομή αορτής (αορτική ανατομή) > aortic dissection 

anatomy = ανατομία


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2022)

*Cartagena* > Καρθαγένη (λιμάνι της Ισπανίας)
*Carthage* > Καρχηδόνα (κέντρο του αρχαίου πολιτισμού των Καρχηδονίων)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 18, 2022)

Την Cartagena de Indias τη λέμε απλώς Καρταχένα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Την Cartagena de Indias τη λέμε απλώς Καρταχένα;


Δεν ξέρω τι προτιμούν οι ισπανόφωνοι της παρέας, αλλά ο Πάπυρος έχει κύριο λήμμα *Καρταχένα* και μέσα εκεί υπάρχει κι ένα _Καρταχένα δε Ίνδιας_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 19, 2022)

Αν το βάλουμε ολόκληρο, θα προτιμούσα *Καρταχένα ντε Ίντιας *(και όχι "δε Ίνδιας"), αλλά στα ελληνικά ο προσδιορισμός είναι ούτως ή άλλως περιττός, αρκεί να πούμε *Καρταχένα*.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Nov 1, 2022)

Να βάλω και κανά σουηδικό εδώ πέρα τώρα που το ξεφυλλίζω το νήμα;

*Άλκης*: όνομα | *alkis* _[προφ. άλκις]_: λαϊκότροπα ο αλκοολικός, _ξυδάκιας_
*ουστ*: εκφοβιστικό ή μειωτικό επιφώνημα | *ost* _[προφ. ουστ]_: τυρί
*τακ* [συνήθως τακ-τακ]: ηχομιμητική λέξη που αποδίδει το χτύπημα στην πόρτα | *tack* _[προφ. τακ]_: ευχαριστώ


----------



## m_a_a_ (Nov 1, 2022)

Επίσης:



daeman said:


> organic products = βιολογικά προϊόντα


= ekologiska produkter [SV]

Αλλά:
*ΒΙΟ*: συνήθης σήμανση βιολογικών προϊόντων | *bio*: συντόμευση του biograf

Δηλαδή;

*βιογράφος*: συγγραφέας βιογραφιών | *biograf*: κινηματογράφος, σινεμά


----------



## m_a_a_ (Nov 2, 2022)

Επίσης, από αγγλικά, σας έχει ξεφύγει το

*φούτερ*: είδος υφάσματος ή και μπλούζα από το εν λόγω ύφασμα | *footer*: υποσέλιδο


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 2, 2022)

m_a_a_ said:


> Να βάλω και κανά σουηδικό εδώ πέρα τώρα που το ξεφυλλίζω το νήμα;
> 
> *Άλκης*: όνομα | *alkis* _[προφ. άλκις]_: λαϊκότροπα ο αλκοολικός, _ξυδάκιας_
> *ουστ*: εκφοβιστικό ή μειωτικό επιφώνημα | *ost* _[προφ. ουστ]_: τυρί
> *τακ* [συνήθως τακ-τακ]: ηχομιμητική λέξη που αποδίδει το χτύπημα στην πόρτα | *tack* _[προφ. τακ]_: ευχαριστώ


Το _tak_ και το _skål_ μου έμειναν από την περίοδο που βλέπαμε κάτι δανέζικες σειρές τύπου _Borgen_ και _Forbrydelsen_· φαίνεται πως οι δύο γλώσσες μοιάζουν και σ' αυτό το κομμάτι.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 2, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το _tak_ και το _skål_ μου έμειναν από την περίοδο που βλέπαμε κάτι δανέζικες σειρές τύπου _Borgen_ και _Forbrydelsen_· φαίνεται πως οι δύο γλώσσες μοιάζουν και σ' αυτό το κομμάτι.


Τι σημαίνει επιτέλους αυτό το _skål_; Μου έχει μείνει η απορία (άκουγα τις σειρές χωρίς να τις βλέπω...)
Edit: είμαι τεμπέλης, το βρήκα: "Στην υγεία σας" (χιπς!)


----------



## m_a_a_ (Nov 2, 2022)

Marinos said:


> Τι σημαίνει επιτέλους αυτό το _skål_;


Η πλάκα είναι το ουσιαστικό _skål_ σημαίνει απλά «σκεύος» ή, για την ακρίβεια, «μπολ».



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Το _tak_ και το _skål_ μου έμειναν από την περίοδο που βλέπαμε κάτι δανέζικες σειρές τύπου _Borgen_ και _Forbrydelsen_


Υπάρχει και το _Bron/Broen_ (πολύ καλή σειρά για όσους γουστάρουν αστυνομικά), όπου ακούγονται και οι δύο γλώσσες (ενίοτε και στον ίδιο διάλογο).



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> φαίνεται πως οι δύο γλώσσες μοιάζουν και σ' αυτό το κομμάτι


Μοιάζουν ναι, αλλά όχι όσο ενδεχομένως νομίζουν κάποιοι. Πολλοί Σουηδοί (κυρίως οι νότιοι, θαρρώ) μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν με Δανούς μιλώντας ο καθένας τη γλώσσα του. Οι υπόλοιποι (σ' αυτούς συγκαταλέγομαι κ' εγώ) πιάνουν σκόρπιες φράσεις από τον (δανέζικο) προφορικό. Σαν ένας αχχχταγμάς γερμανοφλαμανδοσουηδικών μού ακούγονται. Αν τα δω γραμμένα, όμως, καταλαβαίνω πολύ περισσότερα. Ακόμα πιο κατανοητά, πάντως, μού είναι τα νορβηγικά: έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι κάτι ενδιάμεσο, πράγμα που, αν ισχύει, δεν είναι και τοσο παράλογο, μιας και η Νορβηγία υπήρξε για πάρα πολλά χρόνια κτήση της Δανίας και αργότερα της Σουηδίας. Το _tak_, παρεμπιπτόντως, έτσι με σκέτο _k_, στα σουηδικά σημαίνει ταβάνι (και προφέρεται κάπως διαφορετικά).


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2022)

Μα ούτε η Skol δεν σου είχε προκαλέσει την απορία;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2022)

m_a_a_ said:


> Να βάλω και κανά σουηδικό εδώ πέρα τώρα που το ξεφυλλίζω το νήμα;
> 
> *τακ* [συνήθως τακ-τακ]: ηχομιμητική λέξη που αποδίδει το χτύπημα στην πόρτα | *tack* _[προφ. τακ]_: ευχαριστώ





> Το _tak_, παρεμπιπτόντως, έτσι με σκέτο _k_, στα σουηδικά σημαίνει ταβάνι (και προφέρεται κάπως διαφορετικά).



Το τακ είναι πολύ συχνό στις σλαβικές γλώσσες: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/так


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2022)

Tα, που μου είπε ένας την πρώτη βδομάδα που είχα πρωτοέρθει Αγγλία και έπιασα το νόημα, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα αν αυτός έλεγε μισές τις λέξεις όπως λέμε 'σπέρα, ή αν εγώ είχα πρόβημα ακοής. 
Τώρα έχει γενικευτεί, το λένε όλοι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 12, 2022)

tsioutsiou said:


> topical (στην κοινή χρήση) επίκαιρος


Το 'χουμε αναφέρει (αυτό δα έλειπε), αλλά επιτροχάδην. Χρειάζεται μια επανάληψη, μια και βρήκα ένα «would still have been topical» που είχε γίνει κάτι σαν «γεωγραφικά περιορισμένος». Η σωστή απόδοση: «θα ήταν και τότε επίκαιρο». Πολύ ύπουλη ψευδόφιλη.

Topical is used to describe something that concerns or relates to events that are happening at the present time.



https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/topical


----------



## cougr (Nov 12, 2022)

*Dialogism*
1. In literary works, Bakhtin's term for a style of discourse in which characters express a variety of (potentially contradictory) points of view rather than being mouthpieces for the author: a dialogic or polyphonic style rather than a *monologic* one.

2. More broadly, the basis in dialogue of all communication








dialogism


"dialogism" published on by null.




www.oxfordreference.com





*Διαλογισμός* = Meditation
Ο *διαλογισμός* είναι μία μορφή πνευματικής συγκέντρωσης που επιτυγχάνεται με τη βαθιά χαλάρωση, την απομάκρυνση κάθε σκέψης και εξωτερικών ερεθισμάτων από τη συνειδητότητα του υποκειμένου.

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Διαλογισμός


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2022)

Ambrose said:


> H pneumatic=πνευματικός δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ψευδόφιλη, γιατί χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον σε τεχνικά κείμενα.


Το 2011 ο drsienbemal έγραφε: «Να αναφέρω ότι η απόδοση pneumatic = πνευματικός είναι πια τόσο διαδεδομένη σε τεχνικό κείμενο (και στη βάση της ΙΑΤΕ) που θα έπρεπε ίσως να προστεθεί και στα λεξικά.»

Έχει προστεθεί, ναι. Π.χ. στο Χρηστικό:
πνευματικός [...] 3. ΤΕΧΝΟΛ. που λειτουργεί με πεπιεσμένο αέρα: ~ό: πιστολέτο. ~οι: αυτοματισμοί/κινητήρες/κύλινδροι. -ά: όργανα (μετρήσεων)/συστήματα.

Υπάρχει όμως και μια σημασία του _pneumatic_ που μόνο πνευματικότητα δεν αποπνέει. Συνάντησα αναφορά στο συγκεκριμένο λάθος σε γλωσσική ομάδα στο Facebook. Αφορά τη χρήση του _pneumatic_ στο γνωστό μυθιστόρημα του Άλντους Χάξλεϊ _Brave New World_ (_Θαυμαστός καινούριος κόσμος_). Όπως φαίνεται, σε τουλάχιστον δύο ελληνικές εκδόσεις (υπάρχουν εφτά ή περισσότερες) το _pneumatic_ ως χαρακτηρισμός για γυναίκες έχει αποδοθεί «πνευματικός». Μόνο αυτό δεν σημαίνει.

Η χιουμοριστική χρήση του pneumatic με τη σημασία πληθωρικός, χυμώδης, με πλούσιο στήθος κρατά από την αρχή του 20ού αιώνα τουλάχιστον με παραθέματα στο OED από τον Τ.Σ. Έλιοτ, τον Φ.Μ. Φορντ κ.ά. και βέβαια τον Χάξλεϊ, από τον _Κόσμο_:
1932 A. Huxley _Brave New World_ vi. 108 ‘Every one says I'm awfully pneumatic,’ said Lenina reflectively, patting her own legs [.‥] ‘You don't think I'm too plump, do you?’ 

Σε μια μετάφραση που το _pneumatic _είχε γίνει αρχικά «πνευματικός τύπος», το παράθεμα του OED έχει γίνει:

«Όλοι λένε πως είμαι πολύ ανεμώδης τύπος», είπε η Λενίνα καμαρώνοντας τις κνήμες της. [...] «Δεν με βρίσκεις λίγο παχουλή;»

Έπεα πτερόεντα...


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2022)

Διαβάζοντας την πρώτη πρόταση σου, Νίκελ, το μυαλό μου πήγε σε σταρ του παρελθόντος σαν την Τζέην Ρασελ, άρα μάλλον είναι γνωστή η έννοια.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2023)

Το *anomaly* καλό θα είναι ενίοτε να το αποδίδουμε _εξαίρεση, (το) αντικανονικό/(η) αντικανονικότητα_.


----------

